# brand snobs...think people should just stop judging!!



## Mooin1987

So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....

I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!

Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!

Rant over! :)


----------



## Belle25

I never thought of a quinny as a rubbish pram, maybe this woman with the icandy just had an unfortunate facial expression on. :flower:

I get clothes from where ever I see ones I like, Next, Asda, Tesco, Primark-makes no difference to anyone, they are only in them 5 minutes!
A baby isn't a snob about what it is sick on anyway!!
xx


----------



## Niccal

I totally agree, especially with the clothes - they're in them for such a short time, why spend a fortune when ASDA and Tesco etc have perfectly nice clothes for good prices.

As for the pushchair, you buy the best you can afford. No one has the right to judge anyone for their choices!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I actually really like asda and tescos clothes. iv got some gorgeous pieces outta there for izzy. and there all at a very good price. 
as for prams i have a silver cross and i only have that because my mum brought it, otherwise id have a graco. 

money doesnt buy love :D


----------



## Gbobs

Mooin1987 said:


> So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....
> 
> I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!
> 
> Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!
> 
> Rant over! :)

Some people clearly have more money than sense. Even though I could probably afford to buy baby clothes from Gap, Next etc, I just dont see the point when they are in them for so little time and you can get perfectly good clothes for much cheaper. I buy most of mine from the supermarkets and the only branded ones I buy are from charity shops!! LO did get bought some Ralph Lauren clothes from a very rich NY banker client of my hubbies, but I was almost embarrassed to put LO in them in case other mums thought I was a brand snob.

I will sometimes pay a bit more for something branded but only if it's something I want to last and know I'm getting a good quality product. I don't really care where others buy their stuff as long as they don't get snobby about it!!!


----------



## lindseymw

Honestly, I much prefer my Quinny over the Icandy I had!

Clothes are clothes, makes no odds where you get them. If you can afford £70 on a designer top for LO, great, crack on. If you can't afford £70 for a top, don't buy it, it doesn't make you any less of a parent.


----------



## xxEMZxx

I just put my kids in whatever I like the look of, I really don't care about what brands they are!!


----------



## hayz_baby

I know the feelin a mum on fb posted she was having probs finding a snowsuit and someone commented that she had to give in and buy one from asda? I was a bit like what wrobg with asdas clohes all of his clothes in the nxt size up are either asda or primark. And they all look lovely and altho i dnt know aboit primark as we have never worn them yet asdas are good quality cheap really nice looking and stand the test of time (time beibg 3 months tops lol) my pram is an obaby it was like a proper budget version of he icandy and the quinny.. A whole pram set carrycot and all turna into a stroller etc cost £240 and it looks reli good


----------



## mummy2lola

I'd love to b able to afford a quinny lol

but tbh since having a baby and realising how much money u actually need and how quick u go through things,when I see women with £800 prams I look at them funny like it's a waste so maybe I'm a snob in a different sense lol I don't get why anyone looks at anyone differently really (including myself) our kids r well looked after weather a sleepsuit costs £2 or £20 weather a pram cost £80 or £800.i'd understand if someone was pushing there kid round in a shopping cart and wrapped in newspaper but otherwise I guess we all just judge one way or the other xx


----------



## Mooin1987

Exactly things like baby grows and sleep suits are hardly used before they grow out of them or covered in yellow poo and sick lol! I dont mind spending more on outfits etc but who cares what their lo wears to bed as long as there comfortable!

As for puschairs like u said, u get the best u can afford whether its £50-£1000! 

xx


----------



## Amyface

I love Asda clothes - as have loads of them. Most of the things he has are a mix of Asda, M&S and Next. We always shoot down for the next sale and buy the next 3 months worth but I couldn't afford it all at full price. My favourite vests he has at the minute are some we picked up at Primark. I don't see why it matters really. There's a designed baby shop near us which I wonder round every so often and it's £30 minimum for a t-shirt. I could just never justify paying a tenner a month for a top!


----------



## Mooin1987

hayz_baby said:


> I know the feelin a mum on fb posted she was having probs finding a snowsuit and someone commented that she had to give in and buy one from asda? I was a bit like what wrobg with asdas clohes all of his clothes in the nxt size up are either asda or primark. And they all look lovely and altho i dnt know aboit primark as we have never worn them yet asdas are good quality cheap really nice looking and stand the test of time (time beibg 3 months tops lol) my pram is an obaby it was like a proper budget version of he icandy and the quinny.. A whole pram set carrycot and all turna into a stroller etc cost £240 and it looks reli good

my friends got an obaby and I think its lovely! Great price and looks stylish! X


----------



## tummymummy

So glad you posted this!! I go wherever the bargains are and im not afraid to dress my kids in primark clothing. I buy cheapo nappies and ive actually found that they are better than most branded ones. Dont get me wrong i like my children to look nice but i really dont think you need to spend a fortune to acheive it. As for my pram its my e-bay bargain and cost £150 xx


----------



## Mum22GTTC

mummy2lola said:


> I'd love to b able to afford a quinny lol
> 
> but tbh since having a baby and realising how much money u actually need and how quick u go through things,when I see women with £800 prams I look at them funny like it's a waste so maybe I'm a snob in a different sense lol I don't get why anyone looks at anyone differently really (including myself) our kids r well looked after weather a sleepsuit costs £2 or £20 weather a pram cost £80 or £800.i'd understand if someone was pushing there kid round in a shopping cart and wrapped in newspaper but otherwise I guess we all just judge one way or the other xx

:thumbup:
Completely agree. A friend of mine was having a moan about having to go back to work and I was thinking "Well if you didn't spend so much on designer clothes & toys for your kids, you wouldn't need to". Then thought how mean that was of me, I'm judging her for spending her money on what she wants, her money her life. 

OP, I have a quinny buzz & think it's the best pushchair around, Icandy is no comparison in IMO! So more fool the pushchair snob :haha:


----------



## feeble

I buy secondhand because I would rather not give money directly to companies who promote sweatshops and I think second hand is just more eco friendly. 

However I do buy good second hand, mostly because cheaper brands just don't have the lasting power and for a few extra quid you get a lot more wear... Obviously that doesn't really matter with one child, but I intend to use all the clothes I have for all three or four of my children, so I will buy quality but second hand! 

I wouldn't worry about people scowling at you, some people just look like that! She was probably checking out your cute baby x


----------



## Blah11

Gbobs said:


> Mooin1987 said:
> 
> 
> So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....
> 
> I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!
> 
> Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!
> 
> Rant over! :)
> 
> Some people clearly have more money than sense. Even though I could probably afford to buy baby clothes from Gap, Next etc, I just dont see the point when they are in them for so little time and you can get perfectly good clothes for much cheaper. I buy most of mine from the supermarkets and the only branded ones I buy are from charity shops!! LO did get bought some Ralph Lauren clothes from a very rich NY banker client of my hubbies, but I was almost embarrassed to put LO in them in case other mums thought I was a brand snob.
> 
> I will sometimes pay a bit more for something branded but only if it's something I want to last and know I'm getting a good quality product. I don't really care where others buy their stuff as long as they don't get snobby about it!!!Click to expand...

my los wear mainly gap and next so i have no sense? Bit hypocritical is it Not?


----------



## Dragonfly

A pram is a pram to me. I buy cloths from asda and tesco to. Odd time verbedeut sale or when I have discount there. I even buy second hand stuff for them and have gotten stuff from this site and ebay. Long as its in good condition , give it a wash its fine. I must be a complete tramp hehe.


----------



## Kiddo

I've hardly had to buy anything for my 2 as they get clothes as presents from lots of people at birthdays and Christmas. What I do buy them tends to come from asda or h&m as I like the clothes and they're not expensive. We do have an £800+ travel system but only because I got it free through work and it is doing both kids. Otherwise we'd have something a lot cheaper.


----------



## alicemummy

I agree. Although, people probably would think I'm a snob, as I do buy second hand but it's higher end brands when I do- ted baker, next, Calvin Klein etc. Peope probably think I'm a snob with my expensive pushchair, but as an OP said- you buy what you can afford. 
It's pretty harsh to look at someone with an expensive pushchair and immediately assume they are a snob- they could of brought it second hand, it could of come out of savings, it could of been a gift from several people. I would never judge another mother in what she chooses to dress her child in, I'm all for saving money, but if people saw me walking out where I live (half my rent is paid for by family), with my pushchair (I wanted a nice double, some friends and family gave me money towards it as their present, the rest came out of savings. I'm using it in single at the mo.) and with LO dress in a jasper con ran dress that cost me 99p on eBay, I'm pretty sure they would judge. I would just smile and walk away, or initiate a conversation if they were neighbours. 

I do agree there is no need for snobiness, but people who you would assume are snobby usually aren't.


----------



## Mooin1987

Blah11 said:


> Gbobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooin1987 said:
> 
> 
> So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....
> 
> I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!
> 
> Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!
> 
> Rant over! :)
> 
> Some people clearly have more money than sense. Even though I could probably afford to buy baby clothes from Gap, Next etc, I just dont see the point when they are in them for so little time and you can get perfectly good clothes for much cheaper. I buy most of mine from the supermarkets and the only branded ones I buy are from charity shops!! LO did get bought some Ralph Lauren clothes from a very rich NY banker client of my hubbies, but I was almost embarrassed to put LO in them in case other mums thought I was a brand snob.
> 
> I will sometimes pay a bit more for something branded but only if it's something I want to last and know I'm getting a good quality product. I don't really care where others buy their stuff as long as they don't get snobby about it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> my los wear mainly gap and next so i have no sense? Bit hypocritical is it Not?Click to expand...

Erm no actually!...

my baby where's next/gap 2.

the whole point of this post was that people shouldn't judge either way... I'm happy for people Whether their baby wears 2nd hand or £100 designer jeans...!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

When lo gets older I will invest in some nice expensive clothes when I know they will last her a while, and will be worn for special occasions. But for everyday play it's Asda, Next or H&M all the way! You won't catch my daughter making mud pies in a cute little ralph lauren polo! Haha


----------



## Bexxx

I LOVE Asda clothes. We don't have one here so always buy pjs for her when I'm there or the odd jumper :D I bought just about all of Isla's holiday clothes in Tesco for 20-50p each ahah. I also just bought a load of clothes off ebay last night...:happydance:

I hope no-one judges me because I have an iCandy/thinks I'm a snob. I just bought it because it looked nice and was easier to push than the other ones in the shop lol. (We only have one pram shop...not much choice) I hadn't even heard of it before that.


----------



## mummy2be...

i have an icandy but when we brought our pram it was a toss up between and icandy and a quinny..... i would never look down my nose at a quinny, maybe this woman was one of those people who just has a miserable face?


----------



## Kay_Baby

As far as I'm concerned you can spend what you want on your baby stuff providing you can aford it. I do wonder if people who buy designer baby gear can really afford it!

I buy second hand and new from places like next, debenhams, and tescos. 

I buy what I like, I do tend though to look for quality as I want another child and I want anything I buy to last.


----------



## faun

I have an I candy but i bought it second hand off ebay for £87! I also buy a lot of the younger 2's clothes from ebay as they grow so quickly plus it means i can spend more on my older two especially my 12 year old who has developed a liking for Hollister and Superdry!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH works for Tesco so we get a discount there :haha: Honestly though, what does a baby need? Mine lives in long sleeved vests and trackie bottoms/jeans and socks. :haha: Maybe it would be different if I had a girl.

Our pram is from mothercare and tbh, I hate it. I love my mei tai though, lol! DH says we can get a new pram for the next baby. I actually am looking at a quinny, but I know I'll end up with something cheaper.


----------



## tanya

When we announced we were having a boy a friend of the family passed on "the bag" basically a massive bag filled with baby boy clothes, basically one person saved all their babies clothes and passed them on to the next person, they used them, added things, took out any worn out or stained things, then passed the bag along, from that we got all the clothes we could need for the first year, weve bought some new stuff and got rid of some stuff, as Flynn is a big boy the bag is nearly ready to go and it will be travelling to Scotland in the next few months in time for little Noah. Our first carrier and monitors were from that too, we have a new carrier now so will send it along and the spare monitor will go too. My pushchair was £90 in asda and we share a house with my sils, people might look down on me for my choices but 
My baby is happy and warm, well fed and loved. All our choices mean that we can afford to comfortably live with me as a sahm and dh an I each have a car, I do it exactly the same again.


----------



## LittleBoo

:haha: dear me, people actually care about these things?! I've seen the designer stuff, it's just sooo not my taste. I like BRIGHT FUNKY clothes for the boys. Next/George it is. I don't care about the price tag, I just pick ones I like and that feel nice :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^Exactly! At the end of the day, my baby isn't going to think, "Oh crap! I'm not wearing Burbury!" He's going to think, "My mommy and daddy love me and I get snuggles and good things to eat and lots of love!"


----------



## mummy2be...

just a quick not from the other side of the fence tho- i will admit to anyone that i do spend a bit of money on clothes for my lo, and i have spend quite a bit of money on baby equipment. BUT i also have nothing against second hand and non branded stuff- half of rellas wardrobe is baby elle and baby baker- the other half is h and m and sainsburys.... i get alot of nastiness and judging tho because i do spend a little money. my friend actually called me a ''flashy show off'' because rella was wearing a baby elle dress one day- and how did she know that- because she yanked it away from my babys neck to look at the ticket in the back.. i get alot of eye rolls and evil looks from people and had a complete stranger (!!!) yesterday declare rellas baby uggs as ''ridiculous'' she didnt even know me and didnt even bother to lower her voice....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I wanted to get little Timberlands for Alex, but DH said no :haha: I just wanted him to match his daddy!


----------



## Fascination

You're right, but those who do spend more often get looked down upon by those who think it's all just a stupid waste of money, so it seems nobody can win, lol. I don't think anyone should be looking down their nose at others, regardless of which "group" you fit into. Not to aim this at anyone personally btw, I just hate double standards!

I've gotten dirty looks from girls with the exact same pram so I wouldn't pay any attention tbh ;p x


----------



## darkangel1981

We didn't buy our pram.... Price wasn't on my checklist, i wanted light, durable and safe. I then tralled the net to find it for the best price and got £300 off it! I can't let a bargain get away, even if im not buying it!

As for clothes, we have been give so much that i have not really had the need to go buy anything yet! Just the basics. sleepsuits, vests, basically all the stuff they grow out of really quick. Ive taken to ebay, i got 6 sleepsuits, new for £9.50, they arrived today and im really impressed. Im def going to stop buying from the shops at £15-18 for 3!!!

I got a great big bag of second hand newborn stuff from somebody from work and it was just the best thing ever!! I never realised how much a newborn needed but for such a short period of time! Seems like such a waste to buy new when you could put the money away for when you really need it. 


I don't judge others prams/clothes, i just like to see happy well looked after LO's


----------



## CLH_X3

I have a iCandy pram and love it, yeah it cost a lot as I bought it brand new but I worked and spent my money on It..
I also have a loads of tops/ dresses of Ralph Lauren, baby baker, Calvin Klein vests etc
I also have pink timberlands, pink converses and Ralph Lauren shoes for when she's abit older but I can afford all of this .. 
I also have primark tights and Asda vests, next jeans, gap tops etc
I don't look down on anyone who's child is wearing primark! I love looking in primark for bargains .. I recently got 5 pairs of leggings in there for £2! 

As long as the baby is clean and in the proper size clothes who cares from we're there from ...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: My DH put Alex in a vest that was too small once :rofl: He grabbed it from the pile of clothes I had for storage.


----------



## Dragonfly

I spend what I can afford, Sometimes I get them better cloths as to be honest they are better quality and last longer. As I said earlier i get from tesco and asda but not all the time they have good coats and I love when someone gets them stuff from next! I hate clothes that cant be passed down to. I hate primark as there cloths are crap but only good in fast growing babies. Better to spend when they are older and get some last out of it. I dont mind paying a lot for something good as it will get some use out of with my two. Buy whatever you can afford and what you want. I am sure if I had more money I would buy better clothes to. I am for quality from than names, if its good then thats all that matters to me. I have a mcclaran pram my parents got for me and I tell you that thing is the 4x4 of the pram world ! its been through some rough turain. It really is a well made pram and I like well made things. I also love home made things to and if someone makes something i would buy it :) I dont look down at any one for what they have one, most the time you wouldnt know! I do like bargain hunting to.


----------



## SKATERBUN

I wouldn't worry about them they are no better than you, if they are passing judgement then they are pretty SAD people and have a insecurity/self confidence problem!:p We have a GracoSybmbio and I love the fact that I'm different from everyone else, its a brilliant stroller and I rarely ever see anyone else with one, its great to be an individual and not a clone, as long as you are happy with your quinny its all that matters :D


----------



## darkangel1981

SKATERBUN said:


> I wouldn't worry about them they are no better than you, if they are passing judgement then they are pretty SAD people and have a insecurity/self confidence problem!:p We have a GracoSybmbio and I love the fact that I'm different from everyone else, its a brilliant stroller and I rarely ever see anyone else with one, its great to be an individual and not a clone, as long as you are happy with your quinny its all that matters :D

I also love having a different pram to others! We have chicco trio living, never see it! dunno why, its fab.

Also looked at your pram! was so tempted, but went for the chicco cause it was lighter but i still like yours!!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I spend money on what I need to for safety or comfort - ie I specifically wanted a pram with a proper carry cot as Freya had a spinal cyst and couldn't lie on her back until she was 12 weeks old, and I've also spent more on her cot mattress for the same reason. Similarly, I spent a fair bit on her car seat. 

Clothes however - ASDA, Tesco, Matalan, Next etc I love! I adore the ASDA stuff - it looks so cute on her and I get their vest packs all the time. I also love the Boots babygrows when they've got the "buy one pack, get one half price" deal on. My Mum gets her cute little dresses from Primark, MIL gets her lovely stuff from M+S and my friend got her a gorgeous blanket from B+M Bargains! My friend dresses her LO in clothes from charity shops and car boots, and another friend I knew would only put her LO in designer (but got most of it from outlet villages). I personally wouldn't spend a lot on Freya's clothes unless it was a special occasion, but each to their own.


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ yes it is slightly heavier than say a quinny or a mothercare mychoice, chico etc, but we got used to that quite quickly, i think it feels more robust / durable and protective because of that, DH likes to push it.

I looked at petit star zia and it did seem too flimsy. we are using the symbio again with DS1 when he arrives so we get full use out of the travel system.


----------



## XJessicaX

I haven't read the whole thread.

My opinion is that the poorer a person is, the more fixated on brands they become. People who earn a lot of money tend to not need to prove themselves, so buy sensible stuff and some branded items. The lower the income the greater the need for branded accessories because it makes them feel 'classy' and its to show off to peers, but really....over branded children tend to look (dare I say the dreaded C word)

Edit- I didnt mean they were a bunch of c**ts, I meant 'chavvy' 

Actually pissing myself laughing lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*gasp* Not that word! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBoo36

XJessicaX said:


> I haven't read the whole thread.
> 
> My opinion is that the poorer a person is, the more fixated on brands they become. People who earn a lot of money tend to not need to prove themselves, so buy sensible stuff and some branded items. The lower the income the greater the need for branded accessories because it makes them feel 'classy' and its to show off to peers, but really....over branded children tend to look (dare I say the dreaded C word)

AAHHH - the "C" word! Bad girl Jessica!!!

I tend to agree thou. I knew someone who was constantly saying she couldn't afford the mortgage, didn't know how she was going to pay the bills etc, but then spent £80 on a pair of branded sandals for a 1 year old - in winter so by the time she could wear them, they didn't even fit! By all means, spend what you want, where you want, but don't then moan you have no money! Mind you, she was a bit like that anyway!


----------



## XJessicaX

LOL...I just realised some of you may think I meant the C word...hahahahaha, I actually meant the B&B dreaded C word which is in fact...'chavvy'


----------



## LeeLouClare

I would love to buy the really expensive baby clothes but I can't justify it after all he'll only wear it max five times


----------



## mummy2be...

Jessica is very right- couldn't agree more!


----------



## LeeLouClare

I also bought a lovely coat for a tenner from tesco's - for when he's a year old - I hope next winter I'll still like it lol


----------



## BabyBoo36

XJessicaX said:


> LOL...I just realised some of you may think I meant the C word...hahahahaha, I actually meant the B&B dreaded C word which is in fact...'chavvy'

AAAHHH -you said it (loud, theatrical whisper) OUT LOUD!!!!!!


----------



## aliss

A lot of "brand snobs" do NOT have the money. They rack up major credit card bills at 28% interest, they live off their line of credit, they impulsively shop, they feel "entitled" to nice things even though they do not earn the money for it. 

I have someone in my life who is a very good, kind mother, but she has run herself into (no joke) $250,000+ debt (literally, the house is about to be taken by the bank) because they spend outrageous amounts of money on designer clothing/toys/activities for their two children yet will skip their mortgage payment or carry a $25k balance on Visa. Wrong values, IMO.

I would just smile and walk away. You never know. And if they CAN afford it and they are a snob, well, that's just a reflection of them and not you. Le sigh! Who needs them.


----------



## Mooin1987

XJessicaX said:


> LOL...I just realised some of you may think I meant the C word...hahahahaha, I actually meant the B&B dreaded C word which is in fact...'chavvy'

:haha::haha:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Peter and i do not earn alot at all and we dont feel the need to go out and buy expensive things, we just buy what we like x


----------



## booda

I think a lot of brands use their "good name" to sell their products anyway. 

Branded or popular brand shops) things i've used and have been crap include:

*Tommee tippee steriliser* - lid doesnt fit right, has started rusting already and i only use it about once a week
*Mama's and papa's crib* - i didn't buy this, got it from my SIL she hadn't used it at all though as ended up fulltime co-sleeping - all the joints on this became loose and rickety, it's now being held together with wod glue, belts and rope!
*Mothercare clothes* - bear suit in particular, the stitching is done very badly so holes appear at all the joins, a pair of trousers fell apart at the seams too - they don't leave enough material for the stitching to grip.
*pampers and huggies nappies* - ever night i'd have to do a sleeping bag and babygro change after 8+ hours even though Asda's little angels last him 12 hours! And he's never one had a hint of a nappy rash.
*Johnsons products* - all made his skin dry and scratchy, stopped using them and all his random dry patched cleared up. Use asda's little angels bath stuff now, no problems at all.
*Silver cross travel system* - ok it's probably one of the cheaper ones now but they're another brand that use their name to sell their products, cos their products certainly aren't great. buggy is rickety as hell and feels like im driving it over lumpy cobbles all the time, car seat is tiny and my small 5 month old (average size of 3.5 month old) already looks cramped in it....and it's a bugger to try and fold, i end up getting really ratty with it sometimes and swearing at it lol.

Anyway sorry i used this post as an excuse to bitch about brand names lmao, nevermind - i'm off to asda to buy some nice cute cheap clothes to show all the burberry-clad mothers how much i don't love my son :D

ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...


----------



## Mooin1987

faun said:


> I have an I candy but i bought it second hand off ebay for £87!!

wow!!! I need some eBay tips lol! :flower:


----------



## booda

ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: My dh put alex in a vest that was too small once :rofl: He grabbed it from the pile of clothes i had for storage.

im calling social services!


----------



## mummy2be...

well my icandy cost roughly £950 with everything and i DO NOT feel inferior, i just felt like i wanted an icandy....i dont think its fair that people get to slag off people who DO spend money, its exactly the same as people slagging off people who dont. i think we all need to live and let live


----------



## XJessicaX

I set the door alarms off once in Mothercare. I was carrying LO (I perch her on my hip and she faces out) when I went in and she had grabbed some socks off the shelf unknowingly to me and was chewing them as I exited the shop :haha:


----------



## Lina

The well off people I know actually scrimp on everything, and trawl boot sales it is definitely a class thing trying to impress 'Chardonnay' next door.


----------



## XJessicaX

mummy2be... said:


> well my icandy cost roughly £950 with everything and i DO NOT feel inferior, i just felt like i wanted an icandy....i dont think its fair that people get to slag off people who DO spend money, its exactly the same as people slagging off people who dont. i think we all need to live and let live

no no no, I wasn't referring to a single purchase. I was referring to people who have to have EVERYTHING branded. We all have an expensive branded item somewhere in the house, but my original post was about people who feel in order to 'fit in' need to cover themselves head to toe with branded items.


----------



## XJessicaX

Lina said:


> The well off people I know actually scrimp on everything, and trawl boot sales it is definitely a class thing trying to impress 'Chardonnay' next door.

:haha::haha:

There is BOUND to be someone who is called or who has called their LO that now.....hahahahahahaah


----------



## Lina

^No offence to anyone by that name:rofl:


----------



## Mooin1987

mummy2be... said:


> well my icandy cost roughly £950 with everything and i DO NOT feel inferior, i just felt like i wanted an icandy....i dont think its fair that people get to slag off people who DO spend money, its exactly the same as people slagging off people who dont. i think we all need to live and let live

I'm sorry u see it like that :( I didn't mean offence! 

Like I said I would love an iCandy! And I'm sure you don't look down on people with a cheaper pushchair etc. 

This post was more of a who gives a crap what u have as long as u have a healthy happy baby! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2be...

XJessicaX said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> well my icandy cost roughly £950 with everything and i DO NOT feel inferior, i just felt like i wanted an icandy....i dont think its fair that people get to slag off people who DO spend money, its exactly the same as people slagging off people who dont. i think we all need to live and let live
> 
> no no no, I wasn't referring to a single purchase. I was referring to people who have to have EVERYTHING branded. We all have an expensive branded item somewhere in the house, but my original post was about people who feel in order to 'fit in' need to cover themselves head to toe with branded items.Click to expand...

sorry, i wasnt referring to your post at all, i agree 100% with what you said.

i was referring to the ETA at the end of another post :flower:


----------



## highhopes19

i just buy things i like for LO wherether it be from zara to asda if i like it i'll buy it!!!

OH though brought LO a tedbaker hat and gloves for £16!!!! wtf was he thinking lol the hat looks silly on her as its too long and covers her eyes and she screams when wearing it and shes lost one of the gloves!! now thats a waste of money lol

i hate primark for baby clothes.... not because im a snob but simply because imo their sizing is really odd!! when measuring one of their 9-12 month tops against a top from george asda its the same siz as most other shops 0-3 months :/


----------



## mummy2be...

Mooin1987 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> well my icandy cost roughly £950 with everything and i DO NOT feel inferior, i just felt like i wanted an icandy....i dont think its fair that people get to slag off people who DO spend money, its exactly the same as people slagging off people who dont. i think we all need to live and let live
> 
> I'm sorry u see it like that :( I didn't mean offence!
> 
> Like I said I would love an iCandy! And I'm sure you don't look down on people with a cheaper pushchair etc.
> 
> This post was more of a who gives a crap what u have as long as u have a healthy happy baby! :happydance:Click to expand...

lol- again not the post i was referring to :flower:

there is an ETA at the end of a post about 10-12 up from this- thats what i was referring to because that post did highly offend me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

booda said:


> ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :haha: My dh put alex in a vest that was too small once :rofl: He grabbed it from the pile of clothes i had for storage.
> 
> im calling social services!Click to expand...

:rofl: How dare he! :rofl:


----------



## summer rain

I have had designer baby clothes bought for me as gifts (especially the designer at Debenhams ranges) and in all honestly; they are a huge rip off even in the sale-and I say this as a dressmaker myself. The fabrics used are very cheap and poor quality, most of the 'flannel' pyjamas are made from cheap viscose instead of cotton, the stitching on them is sometimes a bit off and ends are not tied off properly, if I had bought this stuff myself I'd be highly miffed. Even second hand I wouldn't buy these items because they are just about the name and the quality is sorely lacking-you can get far better quality from H&M, or even supermarkets if you pick carefully what you buy, and it is considerably cheaper. I live in quite a posh area and I don't even have a quinny, I have a hauck, shock horror! Imagine the looks I get-but I don't give a monkeys as my particular hauck travel system have served me extremely well, I must have walked the pushchair 100s of miles and it is only just starting to get a squeaky wheel which is easily fixed with wd40, and the frame and everything still look brand new. I see mums with designer travel systems about that are clearly quite new as I know they are the 2011 models of that particular system but they look a right mess as the upholstery is hard to clean and also the chassis is all scratched, wheels have gone wobbly etc. I am not saying all designer pushchairs go horribly pete tong but some are rubbish quality that people wouldn't take another look at in a shop if it wasn't for the name on them xx


----------



## aliss

£1000? Is this a European thing? I have never in my life seen a stroller at that price here in North America.

What people spend is their (and the bank's) business, I'm just surprised as I've never seen a stroller at that price, it's shocking to me. But then again, I exclusively babywear so I've never really shopped around for strollers.


----------



## tommyg

I wouldn't have thought of the Quinny as a cheap pram. I ruled it out on the basis it wouldn't fit in my boot.

However I'm one of those people whos always eyeing up other folks prams - the fold mechanisim on the quinny fasinates me - most prams you can see hinges or obious fold points the quinny has none!

Really hope nobody has taken me the wrong way when i can't keep my eyes off their quinny!

As for clothes I tend to have few outfits in each size 10 at the moment don't see the point in having loads he won't get the wear out of.


----------



## Lina

aliss said:


> £1000? Is this a European thing? I have never in my life seen a stroller at that price here in North America.
> 
> What people spend is their (and the bank's) business, I'm just surprised as I've never seen a stroller at that price, it's shocking to me. But then again, I exclusively babywear so I've never really shopped around for strollers.

Yes people will spend that on what is essentially a couple of wheels surrounded by metal and plastic. But I think it has much to do with people here relying more on public transport and not driving everywhere like the US, so their prams/strollers serve as a car/storage.


----------



## Bex84

I tend to buy from asda, I just got a load from peacocks in next size up since selling them off cheap and tescos. I also buy alot from this lovely place in claydon in suffolk called choices which has every thing second hand including toys. With push chair I have a petite star zia, which I love I also have a silvercross 3d pram which my cousin gave me which she had used 5 times and I much prefer my zia. I dont really notice the price of other childrens clothes lol. LO has some gap due to my MIL and FILs neighbours were about to take a load to the rubish tip of ones they didnt want which still have labels on. I love the clothes in asda, h and m, and tescos so not really fussed about buying anything more expensive at the rate LO goes through them, I would rather spend on days out with her and toys for her. I dont really care how other people spend their money though


----------



## Dragonfly

I you look at it this way to be looking at someones brands and getting upset at what they spent there would need to be something not right in your life. Maybe these people who bitch about others having more arnt happy with what they have in life. Kinda sad.


----------



## Bexxx

booda said:


> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...

I didn't buy my pram because I felt inferior...:dohh: 
I might have an expensive travel system, but I like to spend the least amount of money possible (Not that I can't afford it, I could afford my pram when I bought it, I'm not in mountains of debt blah de blah) I made OH return a dress he bought for LO at £38...I just think that's ridiculous. This morning she wore a coat that was £2 from Tesco. I buy what I LIKE, not because I feel inferior to anyone...


----------



## mummy2be...

Bexxx said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> I didn't buy my pram because I felt inferior...:dohh:Click to expand...

this is the post i was referring to in my narky post (i just dont know how to ''part quote'' things).....


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Dragonfly said:


> I you look at it this way to be looking at someones brands and getting upset at what they spent there would need to be something not right in your life. Maybe these people who bitch about others having more arnt happy with what they have in life. Kinda sad.

i think the point was about some ppl that do buy alot more expencive things making ppl who chose to spend less feel like there not buying the best!

iv had many ppl give me funny looks or change there tone when i mention 90% of my daughters clothes came from ppl passing them down. i most certainly dnt feel unhappy in my life but i wouldnt take kindly to someone making me feel bad for my choices.

not all ppl who buy expencive gifts are like that i no that :)


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hmmmm, think some people are making some rather rude generalisations now.

I can only speak for myself, but I'm currently looking for a double/tandem pushchair and can honestly say that the only one that seems to meet all of MY REQUIREMENTS is coming in at £750-£800. I don't want to spend that kind of money on a pushchair, but it's going to be heavily used & needs to last & meet my needs. 

So please don't judge, just because someone has bought an expensive pushchair it doesn't necessarily mean they're only looking at the brand, they may have spent a lot of time researching what was actually best for their family. :shrug:


----------



## Natasha2605

I think it's nuts that people judge others of what possessions they have for their baby. Although there are certain brands of buggies for example that I wouldn't touch with a bargepole but that's more because I've heard bad things about them so would never buy. With Summer we bought EVERYTHING knew, just because we did, I didn't contemplate buying second hand for a second and she had so so so many clothes that I admit, it was ridiculous the amount of money I spent, but I suppose I was so caught up in the idea of having a new baby that money meant nothing.

This time round, I've kept some of Summer's clothes, still have her swing, bouncer, baby walker, Silvercross 3D pram and am more than happy to use them for Beanie. My one splurge so to speak has been my Mamas and Papas Sola but I did get an amazing condition one with carseat second hand for £180. I couldn't justify the cost new because I'm unsure how often it'll be used what with having Summer as well. I think second time round I've realised just how little of the things I bought expensively for Summer were actually used to their worth and this time round I'm trying to be more money concious in general!

I think judging people spending loads is just as bad as those who judge for spending little.

I'll be the first to admit that with Summer I was a bit of a snob and everything was to be new (and often expensive). It's not until you sit back and evaluate their worth that I realised that I went a little overboard (slight understatement seeing as I currently own five strollers haha). I never looked down upon others though. A messy baby is a happy one, and I'd rather my baby was messy in cheaper clothes than designer dresses haha!


----------



## Natsku

Most of Maria's clothes are hand-me-downs from her cousins (love it cos they're all retro 90s so she looks cool) or from charity shops. I got her pram second hand and it is the perfect pram (for me) :)
Sometimes I wish I could buy some of the branded clothes but only cos they have some really lovely colourful stuff here but its not a priority for our money, would rather invest in eating well.


----------



## Dragonfly

Tracie87 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I you look at it this way to be looking at someones brands and getting upset at what they spent there would need to be something not right in your life. Maybe these people who bitch about others having more arnt happy with what they have in life. Kinda sad.
> 
> i think the point was about some ppl that do buy alot more expencive things making ppl who chose to spend less feel like there not buying the best!
> )Click to expand...

I dont do that so didnt register that, how odd. Over here no matter how much you have it dosnt matter long as you have a happy child. I love getting bargains I dont know who dosnt. I have bills to pay sadly but again if you can afford it why not just some arnt so lucky, like me.


----------



## Mooin1987

The point was it doesn't matter what u have/don't have there's no need to judge others either way! 

If u don't have loads of money to spend don't judge others that do and if u have loads to spend don't judge others that don't! 

We all just want the best for our little angels and give them very best that we as individuals can x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Mooin1987 said:


> The point was it doesn't matter what u have/don't have there's no need to judge others either way!
> 
> If u don't have loads of money to spend don't judge others that do and if u have loads to spend don't judge others that don't!
> 
> We all just want the best for our little angels and give them very best that we as individuals can x

exactly. thats what i was trying to say.. :dohh:


----------



## Mooin1987

P.s.... Dragonfly....

I use my fitness pal it's amazing.. Congrats on ur weightloss xx


----------



## alicemummy

As I said in a previous post, there is no need for it on either side :nope: but we might as well face reality, its going to happen- it becomes a problem when you let it bother you, so I tend not to let it bother me.

The only thing I will spend lots of money on (unless some is given by friends and family) is a carseat- I just wouldnt like to buy a second hand one. 

When she turns 2 (and will be in clothes for a year or so) I will probably buy the majority new, just because she will be in them longer.

That said- I will buy in sales, and won't really care "if there last seasons clothes". 

I went to a discount outlet village last week- and picked up a ralph dress reduce to £13!!! :O it was in 3 years, but I have it for the future, and it was too much of a bargain to miss lol!


----------



## XJessicaX

Alicemummy...are you saying that you wouldnt buy a £25 Asda car seat. How COULD you! (chortles)


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I have quite an expensive pram, a bugaboo chameleon, I bought it purely because it did everything I wanted in a pram and something I couldn't find in any other which was to easily and quickly change colour.
I love my pram and yes all in all cost me nearly £1000 but it was my money and my choice just as spending £200 is somebody else's choice and I certainly don't judge them but I do get a lot of filthy looks and whispers from other mums on how my pram is a waste of money but I dont care.
I dont do it to make myself feel more superior I now working in Sainsburys sp now my LO now wears a lot of tu clothing
Not a snob but just want the products that I buy to do exactly what I want them to do x


----------



## muddles

Haven't read all the replies but to the OP have you thought maybe the person who looked at you funny wasn't thinking bad of you for having a Quinny but thinking that she liked your pram? Only reason i ask is that i often suffer from buggy envy (despite loving the My3 we had when LO was tiny and loving the Micralite we have now) and look at other people's prams/buggies and think 'oooh wish we had bought that.' I also have a real thing about those fleecy buggy snuggle things and cosy blankets, and am always admiring the ones other people have. 

We buy clothes from a range of places and any label clothing he has has been bought second hand at an NCT sale/on Ebay or has been given to us. This is just because I love a bargain and would rather have lots of cheaper clothes that I don't have to worry about him getting dirty/smearing food all over. 

Whether you spend a lot of money or not much money at all surely as long as your child is clothed, fed and given lots of love and attention then the material things don't matter.

Edited to add- like Alicemummy I would happily spend a lot of money to buy the car seat I wanted and wouldn't buy second hand. We travelled to Milton Keynes just so we could get an ERF one.


----------



## readytotry

I really try not to judge but I do get a bit narked when people talk on here about needing their sure start grant to be processed so they can pay off their £800 pram as I think if someone really needed the money they would be buying one second hand. 
At the end of the day life is too short to worry about what other people have.

I do stare at pushchairs in the street though because I think they are interesting - and I can't wait to have a baby to put in mine! Hope noone thinks I'm being bitchy!!


----------



## supertabby

Oh good god what must you all think of my Bugaboo?! Lol..... it cost me £0.00. I never researched prams because we were given one that's been through 3 babies so far in our family, so I don't know much about them. But if I did I would never judge if someone spent less or more than what I would - as an old boss of mine used to say "there's kids in the world with no arms and legs so what are YOU wingeing about?" Perhaps not the most genteel comment but she had a point!

A fellow Bugaboo owner (who didn't have it with them at the time) tried to bond with me over our pram choice in the doctors waiting room once - she was clearly just anxious to show off that she had a Bugaboo lol.

I think each to their own. I wouldn't spend a lot on baby clothes, most stuff is hand-me-down anyway and new stuff I like to get from the supermarkets and h&m as I think the quality and value for money is good. The Gap and Ted Baker stuff we've been given doesn't get used as I find the cut too tight and fastenings awkward - but I wouldn't think someone else was daft or conceited for buying it. So long as you've got your priorities right - food and home for lo - then spend what you like, its not my money!


----------



## alicemummy

XJessicaX said:


> Alicemummy...are you saying that you wouldnt buy a £25 Asda car seat. How COULD you! (chortles)

Uh oh...not ANOTHER ASDA carseat thread. :dohh:


----------



## XJessicaX

:haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ozzieshunni said:


> I wanted to get little Timberlands for Alex, but DH said no :haha: I just wanted him to match his daddy!

My lo has pink ones! I was lucky, they were a gratefully received hand me down off my sister! So cute :)


----------



## summer rain

XJessicaX said:


> Alicemummy...are you saying that you wouldnt buy a £25 Asda car seat. How COULD you! (chortles)

Why do you have to bring that up again and be nasty? No-one is saying everyone should buy that seat but for mums who have bought it there is no need to suggest all sorts as was happening on that thread :growlmad: Even if only £25 the ASDA seat is _not_ the same as buying a second hand seat, which is dangerous to do, the £25 seat is new and has passed the same safety tests as your seat has.


----------



## summer rain

readytotry said:


> I really try not to judge but I do get a bit narked when people talk on here about needing their sure start grant to be processed so they can pay off their £800 pram as I think if someone really needed the money they would be buying one second hand.
> At the end of the day life is too short to worry about what other people have.
> 
> I do stare at pushchairs in the street though because I think they are interesting - and I can't wait to have a baby to put in mine! Hope noone thinks I'm being bitchy!!

My SIL and her OH were not working when they had their eldest baby and my SIL was getting me to sell some eveningwear she had worn for her wedding etc on ebay and moaning when it didn't sell for the price she wanted, also two of the outfits I sold to my friend in the US who took a while to pay the money and SIL kept bugging me as she said she urgently needed the money ASAP to get baby essentials. I knew my friend would pay and had she not bought the items; no-one else would have as the prices my SIL was asking were frankly ridiculous. She also got the sure start grant; when she got the stuff for her baby she got a quinny pushchair, and all designer outfits and clothing, I felt kind of used because she had made me feel if I didn't sell the stuff for her then she wouldn't be able to afford anything for her baby (and I absorbed the cost of the fees and postage myself as I felt it was helping out someone in desperate need) but really she didn't need the money at all, just wanted that bit extra to pay for designer items :growlmad:


----------



## CLH_X3

Bexxx said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> I didn't buy my pram because I felt inferior...:dohh:
> I might have an expensive travel system, but I like to spend the least amount of money possible (Not that I can't afford it, I could afford my pram when I bought it, I'm not in mountains of debt blah de blah) I made OH return a dress he bought for LO at £38...I just think that's ridiculous. This morning she wore a coat that was £2 from Tesco. I buy what I LIKE, not because I feel inferior to anyone...Click to expand...

I didnt buy my Icandy to be inferior either, I bought it beacuse i liked it and wanted it, Im not in any kind of debt at all, all my bills are paid on time and if i feel like 'spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff' I will.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

booda said:


> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...

sorry but that's just crap!


----------



## CLH_X3

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> sorry but that's just crap!Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## XJessicaX

summer rain said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Alicemummy...are you saying that you wouldnt buy a £25 Asda car seat. How COULD you! (chortles)
> 
> Why do you have to bring that up again and be nasty? No-one is saying everyone should buy that seat but for mums who have bought it there is no need to suggest all sorts as was happening on that thread :growlmad: Even if only £25 the ASDA seat is _not_ the same as buying a second hand seat, which is dangerous to do, the £25 seat is new and has passed the same safety tests as your seat has.Click to expand...

Um...it was a joke hence 'chortles' at the end.


----------



## Neko

summer rain said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Alicemummy...are you saying that you wouldnt buy a £25 Asda car seat. How COULD you! (chortles)
> 
> Why do you have to bring that up again and be nasty? No-one is saying everyone should buy that seat but for mums who have bought it there is no need to suggest all sorts as was happening on that thread :growlmad: Even if only £25 the ASDA seat is _not_ the same as buying a second hand seat, which is dangerous to do, the £25 seat is new and has passed the same safety tests as your seat has.Click to expand...

I think she was only hoping this thread wasn't going the same way again. 

We have $40 something dollar seats at Walmart. Nothing wrong with them, especially if you don't do a ton of driving. 


I have a Graco carseat and stroller. I'm going to gracefully duck out of this thread. But don't ask about my Gymboree habit. :blush:


----------



## summer rain

so? why bring it up again except to make an extra dig at those mums who did buy it?


----------



## stepmum

I posted a thread a while ago about my LO growing too quick and having to buy more clothes in a bigger size..wow did I get some nasty responses cos I uttered the dreaded "Ralph Lauren"..:dohh: people read what they wanted to read and believe their way is better. I then went on to buy a load of 9-12 from Next and H&M:shrug: (can't beat polo shirts £2.99..one in every colour please!)

My conclusion is that it works both ways, if you don't conform to the economical way of buying sale or second hand then you still get judged. No-one can win, I don't give a hoot what anyone buys for their LO's. If I see it and I like it and can afford it I buy it. Doesn't matter if something costs £1 or £100, either way doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I would love to buy sale or second hand, I'm just too lazy and impatient to look.

My first pram was a Bebecar Grandstyle, it was the style of pram I wanted (originally wanted a Silver Cross Balmoral but clearly no way!) it cost about £800 for the travel system but it was crap and too big, it went in the garage and I now have a cheapo buggy from Argos. I don't care about price. I certainly wouldn't judge anyone either way.


----------



## Lettuce

I love my iCandy... ;) my parents bought it for us, we were very lucky. I frankly don't care what other means of transport children have so long as the child is safe, comfy and warm! :shrug: I find myself looking at other prams, but that's just cos I'm nosey. :haha: 
Who am I to judge if someone spends loads on clothes? I don't, but I don't for myself either! 
Jen has most of her stuff bought for her- I just had to buy basics all the way to 12months, like vests and tights and pjs! So long as she's comfy and it's appropriate, I don't care.
But it does all have to match... :blush:


----------



## lilmrspanda

i don't see much point in Spending a lot on a pram they are going to grow out of it Soon enough And I hope my kids Will be fully walking by the age of two and Would then only use it on long days out .


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

CLH_X3 said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> sorry but that's just crap!Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...

talk about judging people hey!!!


----------



## Scarlett07

I have a Bugaboo Chameleon, (btw I love it!!) had a few gasps and negative comms about how much it cost! Always baffles me.

What is ridiculous is my MIL! Who bought her own (didn't want to use mine excuse ) 
Silver Cross Kensington for my LO ! he's only slept in it a few times IN HER LOUNGE, HAHA


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

lilmrspanda said:


> i don't see much point in Spending a lot on a pram they are going to grow out of it Soon enough And I hope my kids Will be fully walking by the age of two and Would then only use it on long days out .

Our pram was very expensive and yes my lo may outgrow it in a couple of years but I'm planning on having 3 more children and hope this pram will last the duration. It also converts into a double. I think it was a good investment :)


----------



## alicemummy

lilmrspanda said:


> i don't see much point in Spending a lot on a pram they are going to grow out of it Soon enough And I hope my kids Will be fully walking by the age of two and Would then only use it on long days out .

Prams like Bugaboos have a high re sale value. I sold my cameleon with just a footmuff as an extra, for £650 as it was immaculate.

It was limited edition denim, and cost me just under £900 with the carseat.

I got more than half of that back, so made up!


----------



## XJessicaX

*glowers* 

I shall refrain from making jokes again if my humour is so very different.

*flounces off and unsubscribes*


----------



## lau86

do ppl actually know the prices of all the prams? do ppl actually look at others with expensive/ cheap prams and make judgements??? i have no idea how much prams cost and dont give a shit to be honest, i think its a bit sad if ppl know all that! i do get pram envy, but only if i see an interesting one. as for the clothes, i buy most of lo clothes from next and gap, they're good quality and he gets really good wear out of them.


----------



## Pielette

I agree with most people on here, I couldn't give a flying fig what anyone else has for their LOs. I have a Mamas and Papas Sola and was actually quite pleased with the price we paid, and it's been a great buy, delighted with it. Again I think it doesn't matter what you're spending, as long as it's feasible within your means. It just so happens that we chose the Sola because it had great reviews, if a cheaper one had those same reviews we would have gone for the cheaper one. If a more expensive one did, we might have had to change our minds, or get one second-hand etc.
I LOVE asda clothes, Noah has loads and they've been great. I don't buy designer purely because I'm now a sahm and soon we'll have only one wage so I try to spend as little as I can, although I could probably spend more than I do. Just think it's better for us if I'm as frugal as possible, but I do now have a hankering for a pair of tiny Timbaland boots :haha:

I have to say though, I am always staring at other people's prams/buggies, simply because I'm curious! I like to check out what other people have. Guess I'm just nosey :haha: It's definitely not in judgment of others.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Im not poor, but im not rich either.. I am in the middle.

I had a bugaboo stroller for Ava which is pricey... and i ended up hating it and took it back to the store to buy a cheaper stroller, which I loove way more. Price does not mean comfort.

My son I do dress in name brand clothes, because he is 5 and those are the clothes he likes to wear. He always has nice name brand shoes on , because they last the longest for him... and he gets good use from them. I do however shop lots of sales on shoes :hah:

I am not no 'posh' but I do care what I look like, I am not one to walk out of the house wearing pj's ... I do like to have the 'classy' look, but I am by all means not going to look down on someone because they don't have a top of the line stroller/clothing/shoes...

I would probably think good for them not spending their money on 'expensive crap'

Jess- you are sooo right! It is the poorer ones that have all the diamonds and glam always,... they thrive for that look...and will do anything to get it....

Oh plus... I like to spend my money travelling , rather than on burberry....guccci..prada....


----------



## summer rain

In my area there is a definite pram snobbery going on; not saying its the same everywhere but parents from all economic brackets here do feel pressured to spend at least £500 on a pram. In the past I had a fancy pram system (cosatto) which cost at least £400 full price for just the car seat and pushchair and raincover and it wasn't good quality at all I am so glad I got it for £70 from kiddicare (while it was still £400 _in the sale_ in John Lewis!) because it didn't even last 18 months before it completely collapsed and the little plastic things that open and close the hood snapped on both sides. Some of the very cheap pushchairs last for years so you don't necessarily have to buy a very well known and expensive brand if you want it to last several children. I had a chicco stroller that lasted nearly 5 years; it was completely my fault it didn't last longer as I tried to use it to wheel heavy gardening stuff to the back of my old house which was something like 6x over the weight limit :D, it wasn't the prettiest looking pushchair but I have to say it was an extremely smooth and comfortable ride and the suspension on it was incredible, much better than my sisters or my mum's maclarens. Also I am tall and the handle height was perfect for me; which is unusual, even with adjustable handles most pushchairs the handles are too low on the lowest setting, too high on the highest. I kinda wish I would have bought another one this time around. xx


----------



## feeble

i had no idea prams were so expensive... 

slings are really cheap compared u know ;) 

mind you i have spent probably the same on slings as i would have on a pram LOL


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

feeble said:


> i had no idea prams were so expensive...
> 
> slings are really cheap compared u know ;)
> 
> mind you i have spent probably the same on slings as i would have on a pram LOL

I don't think hubby is happy about how much I use my baby carrier when we have an expensive pram sat in the hall way! Hehe
we have a dig and he can't learn that if he walks in front of the pram he gets run over! So really it's the dogs fault the carrier gets used more lol


----------



## Divinebeauty

oh and I once brought up a thread in another thread... boy did I get moaned at... 

This should be a 'once this happened to me thread" :rofl:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ooops! I don't have a dig!! I have a dog! Haha


----------



## bumpy_j

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> sorry but that's just crap!Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...
> 
> talk about judging people hey!!!Click to expand...

i dont think it's crap, i'm sure there are loads of competitive mums out there who simply buy anything that's 'in' or the most popular because in someways it may make them feel like a better parent. it's like fashion, people feel like they're doing something right when they're on trend

anyway I tend to go for brands more only because the re-sale value is better; however I don'tcconsider myself a snob. I go for what normally has the best reviews. I only buy branded clothing (so like Zara or Junior J) 2nd hand unless it's a christmas or birthday present. 

Example: I bought a Rainforest Jumperoo rather than a cheaper one just because I knew i'd be able to sell it for definite whereas less people would be looking for the cheaper one on ebay. I bought it for £75 and sold it for £52. So really it was an investment as a cheaper one I could've got for £50 might have only sold for £15 since the demand isn't so high. I bought a Me Too snowsuit for £22 on ebay and i'm sure I can sell it for that much again when I put it up this week.

I'm getting a FunPod for Joel as a 1st birthday present and one used I was watching for him on ebay went for £70. So if I bought it new and sold it later on I may only lose £20 in the scheme of things. So yeah in conclusion brand shopping can actually be smart shopping :)


----------



## lovelylaura

I'll be totally honest and say im probably a snob not on purpose or because i think I have better stuff for my baby but because truthfully im jelous id LOVE an I candy (The peach if anyone wants to treat me lol) but I have an britax which for us is totally practical and the icandy just isn't , I did want to get one but my OH flat out refused to pay that much for a pushchair lol and in the end my mil payed for my pram which was great so if you see me staring at your icandy its because I want to steal it! And regarding clothes im alot less snobby I have expensive John Lewis dress and cheap reduced Tesco stuff but I love them all if I can afford to spend £30 on a dress I will even if she is only in it a couple of months.

Anyway whatever you push your baby in or what your baby wears as long as its clean and walm ill probably still come over and make a fuss and say how cute they are !


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

bumpy_j said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> sorry but that's just crap!Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...
> 
> talk about judging people hey!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it's crap, i'm sure there are loads of competitive mums out there who simply buy anything that's 'in' or the most popular because in someways it may make them feel like a better parent. it's like fashion, people feel like they're doing something right when they're on trend
> 
> anyway I tend to go for brands more only because the re-sale value is better; however I don'tcconsider myself a snob. I go for what normally has the best reviews. I only buy branded clothing (so like Zara or Junior J) 2nd hand unless it's a christmas or birthday present.
> 
> Example: I bought a Rainforest Jumperoo rather than a cheaper one just because I knew i'd be able to sell it for definite whereas less people would be looking for the cheaper one on ebay. I bought it for £75 and sold it for £52. So really it was an investment as a cheaper one I could've got for £50 might have only sold for £15 since the demand isn't so high. I bought a Me Too snowsuit for £22 on ebay and i'm sure I can sell it for that much again when I put it up this week.
> 
> I'm getting a FunPod for Joel as a 1st birthday present and one used I was watching for him on ebay went for £70. So if I bought it new and sold it later on I may only lose £20 in the scheme of things. So yeah in conclusion brand shopping can actually be smart shopping :)Click to expand...



Well I didn't get my pram because I feel inferior! Haha


----------



## feeble

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> i had no idea prams were so expensive...
> 
> slings are really cheap compared u know ;)
> 
> mind you i have spent probably the same on slings as i would have on a pram LOL
> 
> I don't think hubby is happy about how much I use my baby carrier when we have an expensive pram sat in the hall way! Hehe
> we have a dig and he can't learn that if he walks in front of the pram he gets run over! So really it's the dogs fault the carrier gets used more lolClick to expand...

dangerous business, walking the Dig  

to be honest though, i eye up slings far far more than i do buggies, i have aboslutely NO idea how much buggies cost... 

but if someones got a pretty Ocah or a stunning Didy, i am ogling at it! 

mind you i am the ONLY baby wearer in my town... so i dont get to look much! 


Look is it THAT much different to anything else? 

if you have a posh car, its because you can afford it, if you cant afford it you have a cheaper but still good car, but of COURSE if you could afford it you would go for a better car? 

I just dont see why it upsets people!~


----------



## bumpy_j

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booda said:
> 
> 
> ETA: I do think that spending ridiculous amounts of money on baby stuff, like £1000 on a buggy etc, is part of the whole "i feel inferior therefore must act superior to counteract that" way of subconscious thinking...
> 
> sorry but that's just crap!Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...
> 
> talk about judging people hey!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it's crap, i'm sure there are loads of competitive mums out there who simply buy anything that's 'in' or the most popular because in someways it may make them feel like a better parent. it's like fashion, people feel like they're doing something right when they're on trend
> 
> anyway I tend to go for brands more only because the re-sale value is better; however I don'tcconsider myself a snob. I go for what normally has the best reviews. I only buy branded clothing (so like Zara or Junior J) 2nd hand unless it's a christmas or birthday present.
> 
> Example: I bought a Rainforest Jumperoo rather than a cheaper one just because I knew i'd be able to sell it for definite whereas less people would be looking for the cheaper one on ebay. I bought it for £75 and sold it for £52. So really it was an investment as a cheaper one I could've got for £50 might have only sold for £15 since the demand isn't so high. I bought a Me Too snowsuit for £22 on ebay and i'm sure I can sell it for that much again when I put it up this week.
> 
> I'm getting a FunPod for Joel as a 1st birthday present and one used I was watching for him on ebay went for £70. So if I bought it new and sold it later on I may only lose £20 in the scheme of things. So yeah in conclusion brand shopping can actually be smart shopping :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't get my pram because I feel inferior! HahaClick to expand...

Neither did I :D I have a sola because I liked the colours haha. But I did get a Sophie the Giraffe because of the hype, then I saw a Grande Sophie that Miranda Kerr had and 'lost' Joels Sophie so I had an excuse to buy it :blush: major toy envy. He didn't even like Sophie that much. That was definitely my silliest purchase but I justified it in my head. I'm sure there are some people who can scarcely afford an I Candy but who do it because once they've seen it no other pushchair will do. There are also the vast majority of I Candy owners who can comfortably afford it and bought it simply because they liked it. I'm just saying it's a bit flippant to say it's crap. Why do people buy fake designer things? To look above their means.


----------



## nicki01

Im a cheap snob :haha: Ive got an icandy apple!!:happydance: But i got it from ebay for a bargain price of £100!

Ive owned a graco, mamas and papas, silver cross and now my icandy all second hand!

I dont care what charlie is wearing, ive never shopped in next or higher brand shops as i cant afford too. She has supermarket clothes and i will pop into the charity shop too if im passing! Good on those who can afford and want to shop in the higher brand shops.

As long as my LO is clean and tidy im not bothered what others think. 

And if anyone stares at me there probably thinking 'her babies nice and tidy and she pushing an expensive pram but look at the state of her' :haha: I only go out now wearing jogging bottoms, baggy jumpers and hair bundled on the top of my head!! :dohh:

Each to there own, we all have different circumstances and like/can afford different things, as long as our children are looked after it doesnt matter


----------



## tina3747

Im a brand snob!! I can afford to do it but stupidly ,I know most things aren't any better than the same item non branded half the price!:dohh:

I only ever buy pampers or johnsons wipes, never supermarket brands.... It's an ass wipe FFS!!!!:dohh::dohh:

I think it's just habit now.....


----------



## bumpy_j

nicki01 said:


> Each to there own, we all have different circumstances and like/can afford different things, as long as our children are looked after it doesnt matter

exactly! some of the richest people in the world now were the poorest children. :thumbup: brands wont shape your baby


----------



## BabyBoo36

tina3747 said:


> Im a brand snob!! I can afford to do it but stupidly ,I know most things aren't any better than the same item non branded half the price!:dohh:
> 
> *I only ever buy pampers or johnsons wipes, never supermarket brands.... It's an ass wipe FFS!!!!*
> 
> I think it's just habit now.....

I love Huggies wipes and Pampers nappies, but DH and I are voucher queens, so we buy them when they're on offer or when the supermarket have the "2 boxes of pampers for £20" offers! I reckon I balance it out by getting my nappy bags for 80p for 250 from B+M Bargains! x


----------



## Divinebeauty

baby boo- I can't help but notice you called your DH a queen :rofl:


----------



## ahcigar1

I personally try to find any deal that I can. All of her clothes have been bought off of the clearance rack. Her equipment such as stroller, car seat, bassinet, etc have all been bought while on sale, clearance, coupons or both. I just don't see the point in spending more money than have to.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I get my kids clothes from the Goodwill. Why fuss over paying .50c for clothes when those smucks pay $20 for pants for their kids?! NO THANK YOU! :shrug:

eta: as far as baby equipment, id say 80% has been used as far as we got it off Freecycle, Craigslist, or family.


----------



## Saphira

This is somewhat off topic but I wanted to add that often times brand name products are worse than generic brands. :p We've definitely discovered this with bottles already.. but gosh, Quinny's are rather expensive in my opinion, I know because that's what we have as well. Don't want to know what these Icandys cost then! :wacko:


----------



## feeble

OT but does anyone get really excited by their bargains? 

I bought j a beautiful monsoon coat from eBay for a tenner and people admire it all the time, I take great pleasure in telling them that it was a tenner and had tags on!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

tina3747 said:


> Im a brand snob!! I can afford to do it but stupidly ,I know most things aren't any better than the same item non branded half the price!:dohh:
> 
> I only ever buy pampers or johnsons wipes, never supermarket brands.... It's an ass wipe FFS!!!!:dohh::dohh:
> 
> I think it's just habit now.....

It matters because i know if i go buy the Kroger brand wipes they are thin and will fall apart when wiping the poo but if i get Huggies they are SUPER thick and smell 100x better. Id gladly pay more.


----------



## Saphira

On the baby wipe topic - I recently found a great way to save money. Use cotton pads with some warm water and a dab of baby oil for heavy duty cleans. Much less expensive and does the job just as well. :)


----------



## K2785

I'm no where near a snob!... I have a £800 + pushchair which is being used for my second daughter also with clothes they are all my first daughters hand me downs apart from what people have bought

Each to their own and buy what u can afford don't judge anyone as no one is more or less of a parent for what they buy lo xxx


----------



## sapphire1

I think brand snobbery depends on where you live. If you had a bugaboo in Barnsley you'd probably get mugged for it :rofl:


----------



## ahcigar1

feeble said:


> OT but does anyone get really excited by their bargains?
> 
> I bought j a beautiful monsoon coat from eBay for a tenner and people admire it all the time, I take great pleasure in telling them that it was a tenner and had tags on!


I do all the time. Her convertable car seat was normally priced at $200 but we got it for $40 new in the box

A dress that normally cost $30 we got it for only $1 NEW in store.

Maxi Cosi Foray stroller that LO LOVES might I add normally about $400 I got it for $100 and again NEW.

I typically find so many good deals like this that my family now calls me the bargain queen LOL.


----------



## Neko

You're right about that Sapphire. People in New Jersey are getting their very expensive strollers stolen in one of the local malls. They will probably mug you for them in the parking lots soon.


----------



## ahcigar1

Some things I do see as you need to buy name brand we use Huggies diapers and Pampers wipes and have never had an issue. Only 1 blowout and that was only cause hubby didn't put the diaper on right. But other things no way.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Divinebeauty said:


> baby boo- I can't help but notice you called your DH a queen :rofl:

Believe me, he's more of a girl than me sometimes!!! :rofl:


----------



## aliss

This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...


----------



## Neko

aliss said:


> This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...

:haha::haha: I hope he wasn't born in January.


----------



## aliss

Neko said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...
> 
> :haha::haha: I hope he wasn't born in January.Click to expand...

June 8th, thank goodness!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine lived in a vest for the first few months. People kept telling me he was cold :dohh: He was ROASTING!


----------



## HOLJ88

I have brought new pushchairs in each pregnancy. I get rid of them when I don't need them, either by selling them on ebay or giving them to someone local/family member having a baby. My past three pushchairs have been Bugaboos, they are made to last a long time, and look classy. Maybe it makes me stuck up, but I just like something that looks well made and pretty.

I use the name brand nappies, and I do buy clothes new. Mainly because I sell them on when I am done with them, so other parents can get the use out of them. Or maybe because im a clothes snob and just like to buy my children something new. 

I tend to buy alot of my clothes in Next and Pumpkin patch, and I buy them the odd thing from alexandalexa. I tend to buy their alot of their clothes at once, i just put the money aside for them. 

We all have our different methods of parenting. I wouldn't say that because a parent chooses to dress their children in designer brands it makes them a "snob". I can afford it and it is what I choose to spend my money on.

Saying that I wouldn't purposely walk past someone and give them "dirty looks" because I have something better then them. 

If I was thousands of £s in debt on credit cards, and not making my rent payment or something like that it might be considered I have a problem, but i dont think i have.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Was this thread just moved? :shrug: Iz confused!


----------



## summer rain

feeble said:


> OT but does anyone get really excited by their bargains?
> 
> I bought j a beautiful monsoon coat from eBay for a tenner and people admire it all the time, I take great pleasure in telling them that it was a tenner and had tags on!

Yep I love bargains regardless of how much they originally cost-I save at least 50% on most of my grocery shopping and most of the clothes I buy for the kids are in the sale, on offer or there is a glitch on the tills at tesco a lot meaning their clothes go through considerably cheaper than the price on the shelf :D But at the same time, I personally wouldn't buy _some_ of the designer pushchairs and clothes brands I have tried out because they are totally rubbish and really just about the name, even if I could get say a pair of their jeans for £5 I'd rather get H&M own brand or even Sainsbury or ASDA because it would be better quality and fit for that money xx


----------



## feeble

HOLJ88 said:


> I have brought new pushchairs in each pregnancy. I get rid of them when I don't need them, either by selling them on ebay or giving them to someone local/family member having a baby. My past three pushchairs have been Bugaboos, they are made to last a long time, and look classy. Maybe it makes me stuck up, but I just like something that looks well made and pretty.
> 
> I use the name brand nappies, and I do buy clothes new. Mainly because I sell them on when I am done with them, so other parents can get the use out of them. Or maybe because im a clothes snob and just like to buy my children something new.
> 
> I tend to buy alot of my clothes in Next and Pumpkin patch, and I buy them the odd thing from alexandalexa. I tend to buy their alot of their clothes at once, i just put the money aside for them.
> 
> We all have our different methods of parenting. I wouldn't say that because a parent chooses to dress their children in designer brands it makes them a "snob". I can afford it and it is what I choose to spend my money on.
> 
> Saying that I wouldn't purposely walk past someone and give them "dirty looks" because I have something better then them.
> 
> If I was thousands of £s in debt on credit cards, and not making my rent payment or something like that it might be considered I have a problem, but i dont think i have.

As a second hand clothes users I am thankful for people like you :) 

I get bundles of pumpkin patch, next, gap etc because folk like you spend money on it! 

Nice one! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Honestly I don't care who has what. I have a lot of second hand clothes, doesn't bother me whatsoever. I also have some new things (jumperoo for example).


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I have to be honest- I don't know people that judge on what kinda "brand" you get for your kids. I get judged on far more important things- like my crappy parenting abilities. Just like it should be. 


:shrug:


----------



## Neko

MizzDeeDee said:


> I have to be honest- I don't know people that judge on what kinda "brand" you get for your kids. I get judged on far more important things- like *my crappy parenting abilities*. Just like it should be.
> 
> 
> :shrug:

I've heard that about you. :img:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Yes, MizDeeDee is notorious for doing the whisky on the dummy bit :haha:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: Yes, MizDeeDee is notorious for doing the whisky on the dummy bit :haha:

HEY!!!


It helps me to get my 10 hours of sleep and it keeps her smiling. :bunny:


----------



## AP

A quinny ain't cheap!!???!! And I'd rather my quinny over an iCandy any day!?!

I've never been a brand snob as such, I've developed my favourites but whatever is good for baby is good for me!


----------



## nicole_

I'm not a brand snob in the way I wouldn't go out of my way to give a disgusting look, I don't care what other people have but I like to have 'better/quality' things. 
Im a firm believer of you get what you pay for and in some cases buy cheap buy twice
I know it's not always the case, but for me on most occasions it has been :)


----------



## Saphira

aliss said:


> This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...

Aah, really wish we could do that! Aurora spits up tons and we go through so many outfits everyday. The laundry's out of control! December baby, no chance of it. :wacko:


----------



## lovelylaura

didnt know pumpkin patch was designer?

Wooooo! poppy has loads!! of clothes from there haha!

my little designer baby :haha:


----------



## aliss

Saphira said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...
> 
> Aah, really wish we could do that! Aurora spits up tons and we go through so many outfits everyday. The laundry's out of control! December baby, no chance of it. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hehe, mine has severe acid reflux as well (he had a broken collarbone so that's why he was naked), I tended to just walk around with a puke rag on top of him constantly (gosh, I think 20-30 of those damn things per day) Who knows, you could give it a try!!!


----------



## mummy2be...

nicole_ said:


> I'm not a brand snob in the way I wouldn't go out of my way to give a disgusting look, I don't care what other people have but I like to have 'better/quality' things.
> Im a firm believer of you get what you pay for and in some cases buy cheap buy twice
> I know it's not always the case, but for me on most occasions it has been :)

my list of things ''you get what you pay for''

1.carpets
2.curtains
3.makeup
4.anything baby related! lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I disagree with the baby related stuff. I got two asda sleepsuits for a fiver and they've been great.


----------



## Saphira

aliss said:


> Hehe, mine has severe acid reflux as well (he had a broken collarbone so that's why he was naked), I tended to just walk around with a puke rag on top of him constantly (gosh, I think 20-30 of those damn things per day) Who knows, you could give it a try!!!

Oh yes, we're familiar with the rags! We go through so many per day I can't even count! :wacko: We probably have over 100 of them too, it's amazing how soon after laundry's done that they're running low again! We were gifted these Tommee Tippee bibs that have a padded spit up catcher all around. They're by far the best bibs we've tried yet! They really keep her clothes dry! :thumbup:


----------



## nicole_

Ozzieshunni said:


> I disagree with the baby related stuff. I got two asda sleepsuits for a fiver and they've been great.

I use both asda and mothercare and could instantly tell the difference. They're not very soft, and feel quite cheaply made. I still use them but I much prefer mothercare sleepsuits. They're double the price and IMO I can see why :)


----------



## ahcigar1

MizzDeeDee said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Yes, MizDeeDee is notorious for doing the whisky on the dummy bit :haha:
> 
> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> It helps me to get my 10 hours of sleep and it keeps her smiling. :bunny:Click to expand...

You gotta do what you gotta do. LOL.


----------



## aliss

Saphira said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, mine has severe acid reflux as well (he had a broken collarbone so that's why he was naked), I tended to just walk around with a puke rag on top of him constantly (gosh, I think 20-30 of those damn things per day) Who knows, you could give it a try!!!
> 
> Oh yes, we're familiar with the rags! We go through so many per day I can't even count! :wacko: We probably have over 100 of them too, it's amazing how soon after laundry's done that they're running low again! We were gifted these Tommee Tippee bibs that have a padded spit up catcher all around. They're by far the best bibs we've tried yet! They really keep her clothes dry! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I will have to keep that in mind if I have another reflux baby. That is, if I don't jump off a bridge first!


----------



## My_First

You know its funny, we could afford to put Leo in brands if we wanted to, but I resent spending £10-£20 on a pair of trousers or a T-shirt that he will only wear for 2 months because he will have grown out of it.

Right when I was pregnant I bought one new baby grow and the rest I got from either freecycle or charity shops - some branded stuff.

I will only buy new baby clothes in the sales, and sleep suits we have found Sainsburys excellent for us.

Leos Jumparoo was from ebay and cost us £35.

We were give £500 worth of Mamas and Papas vouchers from my work when i went on Maternity leave, I was 'almost' disappointed, because M&P is so expensive, I knew I could get a lot more for my money elsewhere and resented paying thier over inflated prices, even if its with a voucher.

There too are also only a few things that I think you should not scrimp on, a good mattress and shoes. (You spend most of your time sleeping or walking!) I would not think twice to put my son in good well fitting shoes, they wont be 'branded' by any stretch but Clarks or similar (is that a brand?).


----------



## Saphira

aliss said:


> I will have to keep that in mind if I have another reflux baby. That is, if I don't jump off a bridge first!

Here they are just in case you'd like to try them: https://www.tommeetippee.ca/ctn/667100_cream.html (I see you're in Canada so that's the Canadian Site) :)


----------



## summer rain

My_First said:


> You know its funny, we could afford to put Leo in brands if we wanted to, but I resent spending £10-£20 on a pair of trousers or a T-shirt that he will only wear for 2 months because he will have grown out of it.
> 
> Right when I was pregnant I bought one new baby grow and the rest I got from either freecycle or charity shops - some branded stuff.
> 
> I will only buy new baby clothes in the sales, and sleep suits we have found Sainsburys excellent for us.
> 
> Leos Jumparoo was from ebay and cost us £35.
> 
> We were give £500 worth of Mamas and Papas vouchers from my work when i went on Maternity leave, I was 'almost' disappointed, because M&P is so expensive, I knew I could get a lot more for my money elsewhere and resented paying thier over inflated prices, even if its with a voucher.
> 
> There too are also only a few things that I think you should not scrimp on, a good mattress and shoes. (You spend most of your time sleeping or walking!) I would not think twice to put my son in good well fitting shoes, they wont be 'branded' by any stretch but Clarks or similar (is that a brand?).

Are you sure you're not my twin? I completely agree with you :D Would never scrimp on a mattress or shoes for any of my LOs, last time we got shoes we got them M&S but I double and triple checked they fit properly before leaving the store and only bought the ones in leather or breathable fabric. Also agree with there being no point on spending loads on clothes they will grow out of; not only will they grow out of it but my boys are likely to stain or rip even the most well-made clothing making the possibility of selling it on zero :D xx


----------



## aliss

I am the queen of scrimping and frugality.

I have closets of Ralph Lauren, Carters, etc. clothing... all free, obtained various (legal) ways.

I spend 2-4 hours per week scanning coupons/flyers/ads to spend $100 max a week on groceries for the family.

I spend about $2-5/month on activities for me and my boy, all of his toys obtained free, again, legally!

I am the queen of cheap! :) 

My closest mommy friend IRL wouldn't put anything less than brand new leather Tommy boots on her boys. She spends more in one week on them than I spend on mine in one year. And our husbands make the same amount of $$$ To each their own!


----------



## My_First

summer rain said:


> My_First said:
> 
> 
> You know its funny, we could afford to put Leo in brands if we wanted to, but I resent spending £10-£20 on a pair of trousers or a T-shirt that he will only wear for 2 months because he will have grown out of it.
> 
> Right when I was pregnant I bought one new baby grow and the rest I got from either freecycle or charity shops - some branded stuff.
> 
> I will only buy new baby clothes in the sales, and sleep suits we have found Sainsburys excellent for us.
> 
> Leos Jumparoo was from ebay and cost us £35.
> 
> We were give £500 worth of Mamas and Papas vouchers from my work when i went on Maternity leave, I was 'almost' disappointed, because M&P is so expensive, I knew I could get a lot more for my money elsewhere and resented paying thier over inflated prices, even if its with a voucher.
> 
> There too are also only a few things that I think you should not scrimp on, a good mattress and shoes. (You spend most of your time sleeping or walking!) I would not think twice to put my son in good well fitting shoes, they wont be 'branded' by any stretch but Clarks or similar (is that a brand?).
> 
> I completely agree with you :DClick to expand...

First time for everythnig..;)


----------



## feeble

I'm the same with shoes! First thing we do each month With the child benefit is check shoes fit well and are supportive :) 

Don't really care about mattresses though... Probably because we co sleep for the first year anyway so the risk of sids isn't really an issue x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

aliss said:


> This is why I kept my boy naked in a diaper the 1st month. Nobody could judge me! Unless they had diaper brand snobbery...

I do hope these were cloth/reusable diapers aliss!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## summer rain

feeble said:


> I'm the same with shoes! First thing we do each month With the child benefit is check shoes fit well and are supportive :)
> 
> Don't really care about mattresses though... Probably because we co sleep for the first year anyway so the risk of sids isn't really an issue x

We partially, or rather these days mainly co-sleep so its important our bed mattress is decent too, not necessarily expensive some of the Ikea £100 ones are extremely well built but don't cost an arm and six legs-I do use the firm very good quality foam matresses (don't see any particular benefit of sprung) and if they come with the moses basket or cot I will use them, but with every child I always get a new one regardless on how seldom they are going into the moses basket or cot, just don't think its nice for them to be sleeping on something another baby has sweated, pooed and sicked on xx


----------



## AP

I worked out the best brands for us when
Our first was growing up. She stayed in small clothes longer because of her size and I kept the best stuff-most of which I realised were from Next. So using
Mind paying the bit more for Next stuff when it lasts longerTori has a bit of stuff Alex used to wear, all still in good nick. Asda isn't too bad but depends what it is.
Primark,well,its rubbish IMO, it doesn't last at all

On the other hand though, like Aliss, it's not worth the bother when you have a sicky baby. Alex lived in cheap plain sleep suits for a long time!


----------



## feeble

We paid six hundred for our mattress (and then made three babies on it ;) ) I don't change mattresses per child but I do change the covers :). Think I am going to get a new cot matteress for this baby though!


----------



## feeble

Oh, i do tutt a bit when I see babies in sleep suits that don't fit, with their little toes curled up :( I just know how bad it is for them...


----------



## darkangel1981

nicole_ said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I disagree with the baby related stuff. I got two asda sleepsuits for a fiver and they've been great.
> 
> I use both asda and mothercare and could instantly tell the difference. They're not very soft, and feel quite cheaply made. I still use them but I much prefer mothercare sleepsuits. They're double the price and IMO I can see why :)Click to expand...

But why pay full price when people are selling them on ebay new? and sometimes for half the price.

Sorry im just super excited after my last ebay purchase of 6 new sleepsuits for £8.50

its got me hooked lol. 

Oh also got a single next one for £3 again new with label


----------



## bumpy_j

Meh I'm not big on mothercare sleepsuits, they're so lovely at first but they always shrink :( I love Bluezoo! I was given a few Bluezoo sleepsuits and they're so gorgeous


----------



## feeble

Sainsbury's sleep suits always seem to last longest... When I have to buy them (and after a while you stop being given them trust me!) I buy em from Sainsbury's, they will do three kids, I'm happy :)


----------



## lovelylaura

John Lewis do lovely sleep suits not any more expensive than mothercare and they feel lovely x


----------



## mummy2be...

The most lovely sleepsuits I've had are baby joule....


----------



## SKATERBUN

i agree that sainsburys are the most durable and dont shrink.


----------



## stepmum

Mamas and Papas and Next have been the best for us so far for sleep suits :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2be...

Ah yes and next


----------



## darkangel1981

Another TU at sainsbury fan. They do seem a bit smaller made than other brands though however its great for me cause i need a small 6-9 cause he is outgrowing everything! 

I think out of all my stuff, the 3-6 months has got the least wear! i got 3 months out of the 0-3 month stuff. I shouldn't have been so cocky lol


----------



## Tanikins

If i could premote ebay i would!!! :rofl: I wont buy anything with out checking ebay 1st!! I dont mind paying £30 for 6-12 month adidas trackies and jumper for my lb but if someone wants to sell it to me for £12 im not gonna stop them

In all fairness the babies dont care there quiet happy to poop on armani or primani (primark) lmao


----------



## whit.

Sophia only wears Carters, Old Navy, Gymboree, Baby gap and Childrens place for the most part. I love the way they look, I love the quality, and the way they fit. I'm not going to put her in something from a place that I wouldn't buy my own clothes from, if that makes sense.

She never goes out in pj's and she always has a bow on her head. I like her to be presentable just as I like to be presentable. Just because of that doesn't mean I would look down on someone else though.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just buy what I think are cute clothes :shrug: His vests are all Asda cos they don't get seen, his sleep suits are Next or second hand and the rest of his clothes are gifts, Next or BabyGap, with the exception of a couple of things from H&M, Mamas and Papas (they suck, not buying there again), and Cath Kidston. Now okay they're not the cheapest but they're plain adorable, good quality, and frankly not that expensive. He doesn't have much though, maybe four jumpers, a snow suit, a coat, lightweight jacket, three pairs of trousers and a couple of t-shirts. Maybe six sleep suits too. I just wash things a lot instead :shrug: And I buy massive sizes and poll the sleeves/legs up :blush: At the moment he's in 12-18 months and 6-12 months that he got for Christmas. Jumpers come up small and trousers tend to have adjustable waistbands anyway. He's gonna get a good year's wear out of his clothes. 

We do own a few pieces from individual shops and markets, like his knitted jumpers and his hand made moccasins. I'm a bit of a snob about those cos everyone comments on how adorable they are and I love showing him off.

Everything else he owns is second hand or gifts, including all of his toys and his buggy etc.


----------



## nfo1976

darkangel1981 said:


> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about them they are no better than you, if they are passing judgement then they are pretty SAD people and have a insecurity/self confidence problem!:p We have a GracoSybmbio and I love the fact that I'm different from everyone else, its a brilliant stroller and I rarely ever see anyone else with one, its great to be an individual and not a clone, as long as you are happy with your quinny its all that matters :D
> 
> I also love having a different pram to others! We have chicco trio living, never see it! dunno why, its fab.
> 
> Also looked at your pram! was so tempted, but went for the chicco cause it was lighter but i still like yours!!Click to expand...

we have a chicco trio living too-i bought it for my last baby and now using it for dexter:) although to be honest we use the sling 99% of the time.The trio carrycot is great for in the house though-dex plays in it with his toy arch.


----------



## Divinebeauty

my best buy ever was my ergo!! Ava loves that thing!!! its so comfy for me too.. 

and that- is not an expensive buy!!!

so expensive doesn't always mean- better!


----------



## tu123

OP-just ignore. You never know, she may have been thinking "oo, why didnt i get that one!"

I must say though, i really stand out in my town as i dont have a Bugaboo. I was in our local mum and baby cafe this morning. I counted 12 Bugaboos:haha: You dont fit in around here unless you have one.:haha:  So, i do appreciate that this pathetic and snobbery judging can indeed occur.

I personally try to stay away from brand names as they are often overpriced because of the name, and i hate being conned by marketing spam.

For me, the best buggy is the one that takes my daughter's long size and 36lbs! Which there arent many, including most of the brandnames.

At the end of the day as long as you yourself are confident that you have spent what you can afford and your LO is safe that is what counts.


----------



## tu123

nfo1976 said:


> darkangel1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about them they are no better than you, if they are passing judgement then they are pretty SAD people and have a insecurity/self confidence problem!:p We have a GracoSybmbio and I love the fact that I'm different from everyone else, its a brilliant stroller and I rarely ever see anyone else with one, its great to be an individual and not a clone, as long as you are happy with your quinny its all that matters :D
> 
> I also love having a different pram to others! We have chicco trio living, never see it! dunno why, its fab.
> 
> Also looked at your pram! was so tempted, but went for the chicco cause it was lighter but i still like yours!!Click to expand...
> 
> we have a chicco trio living too-i bought it for my last baby and now using it for dexter:) although to be honest we use the sling 99% of the time.The trio carrycot is great for in the house though-dex plays in it with his toy arch.Click to expand...

If you lived in Italy you would stand out if you DIDNT have a Chicco! It is the standard overthere. I bet they cost alot more in Italy than they do here.


----------



## Divinebeauty

tu123 said:


> nfo1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkangel1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about them they are no better than you, if they are passing judgement then they are pretty SAD people and have a insecurity/self confidence problem!:p We have a GracoSybmbio and I love the fact that I'm different from everyone else, its a brilliant stroller and I rarely ever see anyone else with one, its great to be an individual and not a clone, as long as you are happy with your quinny its all that matters :D
> 
> I also love having a different pram to others! We have chicco trio living, never see it! dunno why, its fab.
> 
> Also looked at your pram! was so tempted, but went for the chicco cause it was lighter but i still like yours!!Click to expand...
> 
> we have a chicco trio living too-i bought it for my last baby and now using it for dexter:) although to be honest we use the sling 99% of the time.The trio carrycot is great for in the house though-dex plays in it with his toy arch.Click to expand...
> 
> If you lived in Italy you would stand out if you DIDNT have a Chicco! It is the standard overthere. I bet they cost alot more in Italy than they do here.Click to expand...



Hun, I am from Italy. And yes Chicco WAS the most popular brand there, but they have extended their brands now :haha: Also Chicco's are less expensive here than in Italy!! xx


----------



## shimmy

i only ever shop in m&s , next, mothercare , small paul and some sports gear stuff but thats because they last better than primark,tesco and asda and the sizes fit better. Ive had all the nice prams from prices ranges 230-400 but thats because they are nicer to steer and i like them mummy facing. 

Its not being a snob, its just what i buy. If tesco fitted my son i would buy stuff there too. If a decent rear facing pram was on the market for cheap, i would have got that too. I shop in all these places but im not a brand snob. I would never judge any one else unless there clothes on their baby did not fit and the wheels were missing off their pram lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

My pups wear everything from George at Asda to Dior to Gap to Ralph Lauren. I just buy what's nice and cute! I would never and have never looked down on anyone who wears unbranded clothing, that's so sad. I have an iCandy and would hate for people to think I 'look my nose down' at other buggys! I have heard quite a few people though walk past me and stare and say 'yea that's the double iCandy, it's expensive'. That actually makes ME feel like a right tit to be honest!


----------



## feeble

have to add, i have a friend who will ONLY dress her son in turquoise and chocolate brown, no other shade of blue (or brown) will do, she will not put him in anything with cars, teddy bears or logos on it. 

ONLY turquoise, she is SKINT yet she manages to spend vast amounts of money on second hand clothes because she will ONLY buy the exact shade of blue. She spent 500 on a pushchair, not because it was a good pushchair, or because she found it was good to push, but because it was 'exactly the right shade of blue' 

her baby is going to grow up HATING 'the right shade of blue' 

his room is that colour, everything he is 'allowed' to wear is that colour... 


I think shes crazy and she really, really cannot afford to be. 

I will only buy good quality, stained (not painted) wooden toys... so really, i think we all have our little 'things' and some people more than others! 

for some people its the pushchair, some the clothes, some the toys... 

I think its okay to have those things, but i also think its 'okay' for thinking people are a bit mental for being that way ;)


----------



## Nickij

I can understand people spending a fair amount to get the buggy they want if they can afford it as its something that is used for a long time and often for more than one child. We had a second hand one from a friend for our first, but with our second we saved up and bought the one we really wanted - not the most expensive buggy there is but not a cheap on either. But I definitely agree that just because it costs a lot of money does mean it is better. I would never look down on anyone for how much money they chose to spend. I get an awful lot second hand clothes, toys etc for Jack on Ebay and NCT sales.

Again I understand people that want to buy the odd designer outfit for their babies if they can afford it (personally I never would has LO wouldn't appreciate it and I would rather spend the money on something they will enjoy like a toy or a trip out). But I can't understand those people that will on dress their baby in designer clothiers its just a complete waste of money! Emily will be 3 months on wednesday and I think all she is worn is baby grows except on my four occasions when I have dressed her in a dress (only for her to poo through it all lol). She will (like JAck) have numerous outfits (and coats for some reason) people have bought her, but she will outgrown before she wears them, as its just not practical to have babies dressed up like that all the time.


----------



## xemmax

Hmm I think it works both ways... I don't think it's nice for people to say people have "more money than sense" for shopping at Gap etc (which the last time I checked wasn't any more expensive than some supermarkets!). Nobody should be looking down their nose at anyone!

I really couldn't care any less what pram anyone has, what their children are wearing or how much it cost just as long as the child is clothed and well looked after!


----------



## xemmax

feeble said:


> have to add, i have a friend who will ONLY dress her son in turquoise and chocolate brown, no other shade of blue (or brown) will do, *she will not put him in anything with cars, teddy bears or logos on it.
> *
> ONLY turquoise, she is SKINT yet she manages to spend vast amounts of money on second hand clothes because she will ONLY buy the exact shade of blue. She spent 500 on a pushchair, not because it was a good pushchair, or because she found it was good to push, but because it was 'exactly the right shade of blue'
> 
> her baby is going to grow up HATING 'the right shade of blue'
> 
> his room is that colour, everything he is 'allowed' to wear is that colour...
> 
> 
> I think shes crazy and she really, really cannot afford to be.
> 
> I will only buy good quality, stained (not painted) wooden toys... so really, i think we all have our little 'things' and some people more than others!
> 
> for some people its the pushchair, some the clothes, some the toys...
> 
> I think its okay to have those things, but i also think its 'okay' for thinking people are a bit mental for being that way ;)

Ok your friend does sound crazy! However we are really particular with Oli's clothing and he very very very rarely wears anything with a motif or anything... we are fussy dressers ourselves and we have particular taste in baby clothes. Might be crazy but I looove baby shopping, I'm just fussy!


----------



## whit.

feeble said:


> have to add, i have a friend who will ONLY dress her son in turquoise and chocolate brown, no other shade of blue (or brown) will do, *she will not put him in anything with cars, teddy bears or logos on it. *

I don't put anything on Sophia with characters.


----------



## lau86

xemmax said:


> Hmm I think it works both ways... I don't think it's nice for people to say people have "more money than sense" for shopping at Gap etc (which the last time I checked wasn't any more expensive than some supermarkets!). Nobody should be looking down their nose at anyone!
> 
> I really couldn't care any less what pram anyone has, what their children are wearing or how much it cost just as long as the child is clothed and well looked after!

I agree about gap, they always have sales on. I recently bought lo 9-12 month stuff I got 2 jackets, 3 t shirts, 2 vests and 3 baby grows and it was £35 which i thought was pretty good, not much more than supermarkets really.


----------



## summer rain

feeble said:


> have to add, i have a friend who will ONLY dress her son in turquoise and chocolate brown, no other shade of blue (or brown) will do, she will not put him in anything with cars, teddy bears or logos on it.
> 
> ONLY turquoise, she is SKINT yet she manages to spend vast amounts of money on second hand clothes because she will ONLY buy the exact shade of blue. She spent 500 on a pushchair, not because it was a good pushchair, or because she found it was good to push, but because it was 'exactly the right shade of blue'
> 
> her baby is going to grow up HATING 'the right shade of blue'
> 
> his room is that colour, everything he is 'allowed' to wear is that colour...
> 
> 
> I think shes crazy and she really, really cannot afford to be.
> 
> I will only buy good quality, stained (not painted) wooden toys... so really, i think we all have our little 'things' and some people more than others!
> 
> for some people its the pushchair, some the clothes, some the toys...
> 
> I think its okay to have those things, but i also think its 'okay' for thinking people are a bit mental for being that way ;)

Um :blush: I do have to confess that my travel system is that exact colourway and it was a factor in why I chose it, but the fact it only cost £219 for everything (including changing bag, two cosytoes, carrycot, car seat, pushchair and rain cover) was the major factor. I also am not keen on clothes with pictures or logos on but sometimes 'beggars can't be choosers'. I used to prefer wooden toys with my eldest but despite getting the absolute best brands of wooden toys that cost a fortune; my boys broke every single one of them-they are so strong that they saw it as a challenge so now we have to stick to plastic stuff xx


----------



## Tasha

I am on page 16, and havent seen this asked yet but need to ask the OP; how do you know she was looking down on the QUinny because it was a cheaper brand? Maybe she just doesnt like the design or perhaps didnt like it in that colour, or maybe she hadnt seen the Quinny and was trying to figure out what brand it was so ended up pulling a strange face. 

I am a total addict to pushchairs, and have probably had about 30 and so I am always pulling faces at buggy's/prams/pushchairs as I try to take it all in as quickly as possible, otherwise I would have to follow the person down the street/shop and I am sure that would worry them more than a funny look :haha: So yeah I wouldnt assume she was looking down on you just because she had a more expensive brand, how do you know it wasnt 2nd hand or a gift?


----------



## hb1

I think it is likely your own insecurity showing here - I have a falling apart 3rd hand pushchair and haven't felt this way - quinny is hardly bargain basement stuff either.


----------



## Babushka99

Can't say I care about what pram someone has or what clothes their baby has on. I don't even notice!


----------



## lau86

The only time I care what another baby is wearing is if I'm admiring their outfit!! It's often if the mother has dressed them in something a bit different and I'm thinking I'd like that! But it's not cos of cost or logos or brands.


----------



## Tanikins

Unless its got say adidas across it in huge letters how exactly do you know where its from??? I would be saying something if someone was staring at my lb long enough to work out hes wearing a next top etc

The only time i know where somethings from is if ive got it aswell


----------



## lindseymw

Tanikins said:


> Unless its got say adidas across it in huge letters how exactly do you know where its from??? I would be saying something if someone was staring at my lb long enough to work out hes wearing a next top etc
> 
> The only time i know where somethings from is if ive got it aswell

^^ exactly this!


----------



## stepmum

Ok so I'm following this thread and just realised I don't even know which one the Quinny is? I only know the names of the particular ones that I like. Epic fail at pram studies :dohh::haha:

I've just gone onto Mothercare and Quinny are around £250? 

Seriously are we talking about looking down on a £250 pram? :shrug:

I know it's not particularly high end but you can get a lot cheaper.

It's £45 for a frickin' wheel!..granted my first pram was more expensive, but my current stroller cost just over two Quinny wheels! :blush:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

stepmum said:


> Ok so I'm following this thread and just realised I don't even know which one the Quinny is? I only know the names of the particular ones that I like. Epic fail at pram studies :dohh::haha:
> 
> I've just gone onto Mothercare and Quinny are around £200?
> 
> Seriously are we talking about looking down on a £200 pram? :shrug:
> 
> I know it's not particularly high end but you can get a lot cheaper.
> 
> It's £45 for a frickin' wheel!..granted my first pram was more expensive, but my current stroller cost just over two Quinny wheels! :blush:

I don't know. I guess I don't get why anyone cares what somebody else's kid is wearing, riding in, eating out of, or playing with so long as it's safe.


----------



## stepmum

Me either. :nope:

I look at how cute the baby is in the pram, I don't take particular notice of the mode of transport.:shrug:


----------



## whit.

MizzDeeDee said:


> stepmum said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm following this thread and just realised I don't even know which one the Quinny is? I only know the names of the particular ones that I like. Epic fail at pram studies :dohh::haha:
> 
> I've just gone onto Mothercare and Quinny are around £200?
> 
> Seriously are we talking about looking down on a £200 pram? :shrug:
> 
> I know it's not particularly high end but you can get a lot cheaper.
> 
> It's £45 for a frickin' wheel!..granted my first pram was more expensive, but my current stroller cost just over two Quinny wheels! :blush:
> 
> I don't know. I guess I don't get why anyone cares what somebody else's kid is wearing, riding in, eating out of, or playing with so long as it's safe.Click to expand...

The only time I care what another child is wearing is when they're covered in filth and dirty clothes. :nope: Makes me sad.


----------



## Maman

i dont get brand snobbery! that and people who have to have brand new of everything or 10 of everything. 

i shop charity shops, look for bargains and second hadn on ebay! my kids always look good and have plenty


----------



## aysbaby

The only time i look at someones pram is on the bus, just to see if theres enough room for mine:haha:


----------



## Betheney

It's probably the one quality about myself that i loathe and i try so hard to change.

I just hate dressing my daughter in cheap clothes TBH most of the time they really are hideous quality, not always but most of the time and even if they are cheap there is nothing i hate more than poor quality clothing. I can sew and i love to sew so i find myself looking at seams and stitching and such. But that's not even the whole reason i just worry that my daughter will look cheap, and rather than looking like a really cute outfit it looks like a really cute outfit that just doesn't sit right or i fear someone will recognise it and realise i only payed $5 for it. Like whenever i see my friends in a pair of jeans that look okay they will admit they're cheap jeans but then when they have a pair of jeans and they look amazing i'll comment and they'll admit they were $150. I just think cheap clothing is never quite right. I am in Australia so our brands might be different and some of the ones i list aren't even that expensive but i buy Evas clothes from Gap, Seed, Bardot jnr, country road then i like to hunt out fred bare and a few others in big department stores i occasionally buy pumpkin patch but i kind of hate that brand.

I can't afford to dress her like this at all and in complete honesty buy tops that i can pull off as dresses for a few months and then tops for a few months, i buy stock with marks on them so they're 50% off and i buy alot from factory outlets.

But I don't really mind or care when other babies are dressed in cheap clothes and i never ever ever find myself looking down on mothers that dress their babies in cheap clothes, i quite often tell my friends how truly gorgeous their babies look (which is the truth) and then when they say it's a cheap outfit i get so annoyed that my baby doesn't look good in cheap outfits she just looks poor and cheap.

I am guilty of checking out prams but i don't really get a superior feeling when i see theirs was cheaper than mine i just like to look at prams, i do get crazy jealous when people have prams better than mine though.

I do however LOVE hand me downs and i even love hand me downs that people have bought from cheap shops, which is odd. Eva has tonnes of cheap clothes and they are all from hand me downs and she really does wear them all the time.

I need to change this psychological messed up idea in my head before Eva is old enough to understand. I was at a baby playground one day and saw a kid running around in an Armani shirt and i remember thinking all of the children would have no idea it was armani and i don't want my child growing up with this attitude i've adopted from god knows where and wearing armani clothing and becoming a superior snob like me.

Love

P.S. As for me personally i wear cheap cheap clothing and could care less what i wear it's just that i like Eva to wear expensive clothing. I used to wear alot of brand names and became quite a snob but seemed to of just transfered it to Evas wardrobe once i became a mum.


----------



## hot tea

I am a snob. I ama snob in the sense that I throw my head back and chuckle to myself when I see people throwing their money down the toilet. I think being thrifty is a fantastic trait, no matter your income. I admit, I do judge others when I see them waste money like that, it is just silly to me.


----------



## JASMAK

Mooin1987 said:


> So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....
> 
> I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!
> 
> Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!
> 
> Rant over! :)

strange...


----------



## Nut_Shake

hot tea said:


> I am a snob. I ama snob in the sense that I throw my head back and chuckle to myself when I see people throwing their money down the toilet. I think being thrifty is a fantastic trait, no matter your income. I admit, I do judge others when I see them waste money like that, it is just silly to me.

I have an icandy, so you would judge me and throw your head back and laugh at me if you saw me would you? Just because you believe I've 'wasted my money'? That's so rude. Judgment works both ways love


----------



## JASMAK

I don't even look at what people have, or brand, or anything..unless I like it and want one myself. Talk about shallow!!! And yes, it works both ways!!!


----------



## hot tea

I find it a bit frivolous. I don'teven like or use strollers to begin with. But I did call myself a snob, did I not? ;)

Jasmak: You would, wouldn't you?


----------



## JASMAK

hot tea said:


> I find it a bit frivolous. I don'teven like or use strollers to begin with. But I did call myself a snob, did I not? ;)
> 
> *Jasmak: You would, wouldn't you?*

huh? I would what??:shrug:


----------



## hot tea

I am guessing, by your response. You have made it clear you have some issue. Butttt let us leave that alone.

I wouldn't literally throw my head back, but yes, I o chuckle and shake my head when a person wastes money, or uses money as basically a statement... Like with expensive strollers. I LOVE quality in certain things, but not for the sake of a brand name. For example I appreciate a beautifully woven wrap, handmade, hand dyed. It costs a lot but it is for the quality, NOT the brand name. And I gaurrentee that loads of baby products are sold for higher prices just because of brand, not just because of the quality.


----------



## JASMAK

I have an issue??? I don't get it? What is the issue?


----------



## hot tea

I will also add I don't even know what an icandy stroller looks like. I just know loads of women use their strollers to make some kind of statement - brand is important for that reason.

Jasmak - you do get it, come on. ;)


----------



## Divinebeauty

Even I get it ... having now read 2 threads.. of the same type of tone. :dohh:


----------



## JASMAK

Well yay for allies. I still don't get it, unless you are talking about the thread about bullying...which I didn't mean to sound rude, and I apologized for! Thanks for posting this for all to read...perhaps next time you can just message me? Kind of ironic we were talking about bullying tonight. I am just commenting on how it works both ways...didn't even realize it was you until you were being rude. Please pick a fight with someone else. Reporting this now.


----------



## hot tea

I don't think I have ever spoken to divine before these two threads. Actually, we didn't even speak to each other. But... Okay...


----------



## Divinebeauty

I am in no way causing a fight. I was just pointing out that I know why she was saying there is an issue... that's all! xx

Typing behind a computer, honestly can come out the wrong way in any given post or thread, and I do think apologies should be accepted .....after all it is words and we take it how we 'think' it is being said, we never know for sure!!!

I speak out on this, because for some reason everyone always thinks I am being sarcastic or stuck up when really I am not, yet I get ganged up for it...

ANYWAYS>.. back to the snob brand thread :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

hot tea said:


> I am guessing, by your response. You have made it clear you have some issue. Butttt let us leave that alone.
> 
> I wouldn't literally throw my head back, but yes, I o chuckle and shake my head when a person wastes money, or uses money as basically a statement... Like with expensive strollers. I LOVE quality in certain things, but not for the sake of a brand name. For example I appreciate a beautifully woven wrap, handmade, hand dyed. It costs a lot but it is for the quality, NOT the brand name. And I gaurrentee that loads of baby products are sold for higher prices just because of brand, not just because of the quality.

You're still being judgmental, which isn't any different to the woman the op is talking about as far as I'm concerened. Just because someone buys something branded doesn't mean they are just using their money as a statement. I know of pricey brands that are terrible quality and others thhat are excellent. Whether someone has bought something, whether it be cheap OR expensive, they don't deserve immediate judgment like that.


----------



## JASMAK

Divinebeauty said:


> I am in no way causing a fight. *I was just pointing out that I know why she was saying there is an issue... that's all!* xx
> 
> Typing behind a computer, honestly can come out the wrong way in any given post or thread, and I do think apologies should be accepted .....after all it is words and we take it how we 'think' it is being said, we never know for sure!!!
> 
> I speak out on this, because for some reason everyone always thinks I am being sarcastic or stuck up when really I am not, yet I get ganged up for it...
> 
> ANYWAYS>.. back to the snob brand thread :rofl:

Well, thanks so much for pointing that out. I am sure that makes you feel great.


----------



## Divinebeauty

I was going to type something, but ill be the bigger person here and say...


GET ON WITH THE THREAD NOW


----------



## TennisGal

Wtf? Inverted snobbery is just as ludicrous as out and out snobbery. The smug and superior tones I've read from both on this thread are just horrendous. Bloody hell, we are supposed to support each other on here! I get arguments about weaning, I get arguments about discipline...but this weird superiority?! It's so vile! 

Who, honestly, cares that much what people spend their money on? What has it got to do with anyone else? How can you make judgements like that? What, someone is automatically a chavvy loser because they use supermarket clothing? Really?? How ridiculous! And someone is a complete air head fool because they have an expensive pram? I think that's just ludicrous. And laughing at someone because of it? Just mean. Oh, and sweeping statement...people wasting their money? Maybe people have millions in the bank. Why should we judge? Who are we to comment on what people spend on? Even if people get into debt...it's NONE of my business!

Frankly, if I had twins, I'd struggle to baby wear, and I'd want a decent pram. iCandy is always given brilliant reviews. I doubt many mothers think 'look how well this pram matches my bag' *face palm*

Similarly, I wouldn't think 'I love that top in Tesco, but oh dear...people may think I'm (whisper it) cheap! Better take myself off to Selfridges'

Both my girls wear everything from anywhere. Mostly Jo Jo maman, but I'm a sucker for classic! We've no loyalty, I don't care what anyone thinks when they see the girls...they always look clean, happy, healthy and well clothed.

Pushchair, I guess we could be accused of having a brand that's desirable. I don't give a flying eff what anyone thinks, I wanted something easy to manoeuvre and that does what I need it to do. I tried the top of the range, it wasn't for me. And I won't be able to baby wear for every occasion.

I am really horrified at this thread, picking at people, smirking, smugness...it's so unecessarily mean. Inverted snobbery is as bad, you know.


----------



## TennisGal

Oh, and before we had Ally...we had a Quinny. And I chose it over a Bugaboo. So, what, am I? A cheap fool?! :haha:


----------



## aley28

TennisGal said:


> Who, honestly, cares that much what people spend their money on? What has it got to do with anyone else? How can you make judgements like that? What, someone is automatically a chavvy loser because they use supermarket clothing? Really?? How ridiculous! And someone is a complete air head fool because they have an expensive pram? I think that's just ludicrous. And laughing at someone because of it? Just mean. Oh, and sweeping statement...people wasting their money? Maybe people have millions in the bank. Why should we judge? Who are we to comment on what people spend on? Even if people get into debt...it's NONE of my business!

:thumbup:

Seriously.

Some people buy expensive items for the "brand" of it. Good for them.
Some people do it for the quality of the item. Good for them.
Some people can't do it at all because they're broke. Good for them.
I don't care. Its not my money! Making it not my business. Making it not worth my energy to even notice or pay attention to.

That said, I can accept that just about everybody judges the people around them based on some sort of standard. It doesn't bother me if somebody wrinkles their nose at something I have or something I'm doing. Its none of their business, but if they want to waste energy on paying attention to what I'm doing or what I've got, more power to 'em. :shrug: I'm just going to get on with my life, despite their judgment.


----------



## hot tea

You're right, what else can be said! I realize my snootiness is my problem, for sure. I do have my views on things, we would be liars if we said otherwise. I don't go around telling people though... Would be horribly rude to do that, moreso than my private snoot.


----------



## hot tea

Nut_Shake said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I am guessing, by your response. You have made it clear you have some issue. Butttt let us leave that alone.
> 
> I wouldn't literally throw my head back, but yes, I o chuckle and shake my head when a person wastes money, or uses money as basically a statement... Like with expensive strollers. I LOVE quality in certain things, but not for the sake of a brand name. For example I appreciate a beautifully woven wrap, handmade, hand dyed. It costs a lot but it is for the quality, NOT the brand name. And I gaurrentee that loads of baby products are sold for higher prices just because of brand, not just because of the quality.
> 
> You're still being judgmental, which isn't any different to the woman the op is talking about as far as I'm concerened. Just because someone buys something branded doesn't mean they are just using their money as a statement. I know of pricey brands that are terrible quality and others thhat are excellent. Whether someone has bought something, whether it be cheap OR expensive, they don't deserve immediate judgment like that.Click to expand...

I don't think anyone deserves immediate judgment, however as we are all human beings that is our first response upon seeing things - relating to all aspects of life.

I am not horribly offended by people choosing things for their own reasons. But yes, I feel my reasoning is the most correct... Hence why I do what I do (no strollers). 

If I were perfect I wouldn't pass any judgement on anything. But still. Again, I am not offended and at most I will chuckle to myself. I would love to hear anyone say they havent done the same at one point.


----------



## hot tea

I would never walk up to a person and tell them they are making a 'wrong' choice concerning preference/opinion. There is a line here to my snootiness.


----------



## JASMAK

aley28 said:


> TennisGal said:
> 
> 
> Who, honestly, cares that much what people spend their money on? What has it got to do with anyone else? How can you make judgements like that? What, someone is automatically a chavvy loser because they use supermarket clothing? Really?? How ridiculous! And someone is a complete air head fool because they have an expensive pram? I think that's just ludicrous. And laughing at someone because of it? Just mean. Oh, and sweeping statement...people wasting their money? Maybe people have millions in the bank. Why should we judge? Who are we to comment on what people spend on? Even if people get into debt...it's NONE of my business!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Some people buy expensive items for the "brand" of it. Good for them.
> Some people do it for the quality of the item. Good for them.
> Some people can't do it at all because they're broke. Good for them.
> I don't care. Its not my money! Making it not my business. Making it not worth my energy to even notice or pay attention to.
> 
> That said, I can accept that just about everybody judges the people around them based on some sort of standard. It doesn't bother me if somebody wrinkles their nose at something I have or something I'm doing. Its none of their business, but if they want to waste energy on paying attention to what I'm doing or what I've got, more power to 'em. :shrug: I'm just going to get on with my life, despite their judgment.Click to expand...

I agree, people judge...but judging what people are wearing, or not wearing...is pretty lame...unless it's a see-through white bathing suit...that's just wrong (and I saw that tonight -ewwww...still recovering).


----------



## TennisGal

I feel quite strongly about this...I give quite a lot of outgrown clothes and baby stuff to the Salvation Army. A stupid mummy said 'ooooh, imagine having to wear another child's vests'...and yet, this same mummy spent ages trying to get me to bitch about another mu my who had this awesome, eye wateringly expensive hand made vintage pram.

I wouldn't bitch, I wanted to play with the pram!

I do, of course,make snap judgements...but it was one of my ny resolutions to try not to with mummy's. It's tough enough to feel fully confident in all decisions the world of parenting demands, without making it worse for each other!

If I know someone to be a tool, I tend to be worse, though ;) gotta work on that! Mostly mean mummy's or 'you're wrong, I'm right' mummy's, though!


----------



## hot tea

I think it is completely fair to judge adults by how they present themselves, clothing wise. I giggle fondly at the teenage boys with their skater shoes, surmising they are most likely in that "cool" stage, etc. if I see a girl wearing practically nothing I am going to make the judgement that she definitely wants attention in all the wrong ways. It is normal to pass that. 

I work hard on not judging other mothers for their choices too. But there is a line. They are still making a clear representation with their choice of stroller as silly as it sounds. I wouldn't spare all that much thought honestly, but the snap judgement on something that shallow would go through my head, I won't lie. I am much less judgemental about real issues... I mean honestly, this is basically a nonissue, lol! It doesn't have any reflection of the type of parent they are at all. It is just my brain telling me whether this jives well aesthetically or on a more shallow level.


----------



## Wildfire81

Where I live, in the US, we do not have all these options, unless there is a special place I do not know of. I think it must be a cultural/functionality difference. My car may cost 40k but my car seat travel system will be Graco and I am damn proud of it. If anybody dares to say anything I would tell them to shove it. I will buy nice things, and if they are a expensive brand great, if I see something I want from Target of Wal-mart, great!


----------



## aley28

JASMAK said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TennisGal said:
> 
> 
> Who, honestly, cares that much what people spend their money on? What has it got to do with anyone else? How can you make judgements like that? What, someone is automatically a chavvy loser because they use supermarket clothing? Really?? How ridiculous! And someone is a complete air head fool because they have an expensive pram? I think that's just ludicrous. And laughing at someone because of it? Just mean. Oh, and sweeping statement...people wasting their money? Maybe people have millions in the bank. Why should we judge? Who are we to comment on what people spend on? Even if people get into debt...it's NONE of my business!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Some people buy expensive items for the "brand" of it. Good for them.
> Some people do it for the quality of the item. Good for them.
> Some people can't do it at all because they're broke. Good for them.
> I don't care. Its not my money! Making it not my business. Making it not worth my energy to even notice or pay attention to.
> 
> That said, I can accept that just about everybody judges the people around them based on some sort of standard. It doesn't bother me if somebody wrinkles their nose at something I have or something I'm doing. Its none of their business, but if they want to waste energy on paying attention to what I'm doing or what I've got, more power to 'em. :shrug: I'm just going to get on with my life, despite their judgment.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, people judge...but judging what people are wearing, or not wearing...is pretty lame...unless it's a see-through white bathing suit...that's just wrong (and I saw that tonight -ewwww...still recovering).Click to expand...

Hehe... but see, you do it too. If its lame, then a see through outfit wouldn't bother you. (Bothers me, too... I always gag a little when I see hugely overweight men bend over and their ass hangs out of their pants. Oh yes... I hate it so much I avoid walking behind large men at grocery stores, especially in aisles where they'll likely want something from a lower shelf. :sick: My husband is a large man. I judge him every single time he bends over :rofl: :rofl:)

It is lame. But its a natural response. We're all wired to feel that our version of acceptable is better than somebody elses. That person in the white bathing suite evidently felt that it was perfectly acceptable to wear that, even if everybody around them wishes they hadn't. :haha:

I don't tend to openly judge parents in most of their parenting choices, especially in public. There are a few things that I see at a store that immediately makes my blood boil (children running around unattended, mostly, though one time I saw a 3 year old with a plastic bag over his head in the produce section... the mother didn't freak out or even make him take it off. That was years ago, before I was pregnant with my first, and it STILL made me want to walk over and punch her. If I saw something like that now that I have kids of my own, I probably would have went up and said something to her. :nope:)... I try to just ignore and get on with my life, because its really none of my business.

I don't judge based on the brand or quality of their stuff. I don't know their financial situation, and I don't know the reviews of most things anyway. :shrug: .......I admit though, if I do know their financial situation and I see that they are getting unnecessary pricey items, I shake my head. I don't dwell on it, though... not my business, not my money, not my problem.


----------



## redstiletto

When you ladies talk about the iCandy I keep thinking Apple came out with a super awesome high-tech stroller :rofl:

Anyway, I think there's nothing wrong with expensive strollers. You get what you pay for! The Bugaboo's wheels, for instance, has suspension!! lol I think that's awesome. It also has excellent maneuverability. If it was bought second-hand then that's even better because you saved a ton of money. I think people that judge other Mommas are insecure and care too much about what other people think.


----------



## Maman

i dont get why it matters? if you chose the pram thats best for you then, thats good? 

i dont care if my sons pram or wrap is made here or elsewhere, wether its pure platinum and £1000 or made of potato sack and 20p, as long as it works, makes my son happy and what my husband and i are happy with then thats good enough.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Honestly I can't believe how this thread has gone!
It's apparent I'm going to judged whether I buy cheap or expensive! I'd rather be judged pushing my Bugaboo with Vinnie wearing baby gap than for my mothering skills!


----------



## Wiggler

To be honest it doesn't matter if you buy brands or not, in 20 years time when your kiddies have grown up you aren't going to be looking back thinking about what clothes or pram they had as a baby, you are going to be looking back thinking proudly about the accomplishments they have made during their childhood. 

Buying top branded stuff doesn't make poeple better parents, just as buying unbranded or cheap stuff doesn't make people worse parents, as long as baby is loved and taken care of thats all that realy matters at the end of the day. x x x


----------



## sequeena

My son doesn't always have the best of the best but I do MY best for him and what I lack in funds I make up for in love and attention. I hate it that there are people who judge me for what he wears - Christ, when he had his ear splint it took a lot for me to take him out because people would just STARE and don't even get me started on when he had his third thumb. I had people asking if there was anything wrong with him mentally (of course because he IS a mutant isn't he). WTF!!!

I get really annoyed and upset when people do this even though I know most of it is not nasty. There are those who are intentionally judgemental though. Sad pathetic people who should focus on what they have, not trying to keep up with the jones'. I want an iCandy but unless I shit some money out it's not happening. Who cares anyway, I baby wear for the most part!


----------



## aley28

sequeena said:


> My son doesn't always have the best of the best but I do MY best for him and what I lack in funds I make up for in love and attention. I hate it that there are people who judge me for what he wears - Christ, when he had his ear splint it took a lot for me to take him out because people would just STARE and don't even get me started on when he had his third thumb. I had people asking if there was anything wrong with him mentally (of course because he IS a mutant isn't he). WTF!!!
> 
> I get really annoyed and upset when people do this even though I know most of it is not nasty. There are those who are intentionally judgemental though. Sad pathetic people who should focus on what they have, not trying to keep up with the jones'. I want an iCandy but unless I shit some money out it's not happening. Who cares anyway, I baby wear for the most part!

If you ever learn how to shit out money, will you please let me in on how its done? :rofl: I'm dying for a new car and DH keeps insisting we can't afford it!


----------



## sequeena

I'm trying to get Thomas to shit out the money, he shuts way more than I do ;)


----------



## pinklightbulb

I dress my kid in stuff from Kmart and Target and I'm proud of it :rofl:


----------



## aley28

Ohhhhhhh... good point!!! I could shit just enough to get ahead on bills... Parker could shit our way to being millionaires!

...plus his poo smells better. :rofl: That would probably be a perk when taking it to the bank.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wait, Apple makes a pram now? :rofl: Talk about expanding markets! Does it have an ipad attached with kids games and colorful stuff and music? Wait a second..........I have dibs on that idea! :rofl:

Geeeeeezo, second thread I've read today with Jas and hot tea fighting/bickering?


----------



## lindseymw

Wow, this thread has made me laugh.

Does anyone actually care what pushchair the random woman down the street is pushing her kid in? Does it really matter that said pushchair is an Icandy, quinny, stokke, bugaboo, obaby etc? Does it matter to you what it costs? Where she bought the clothes from? Honestly, does it affect you in anyway? 

The only time I bothered looking at the brand of a pushchair was when I was looking for one myself. If I like the look of it, I would see what it was. The only time I've known what brand the clothes are is if I've asked the woman where the outfit was from because I wanted it.


----------



## Mooin1987

Wow this thread went mad!!! 

I only wanted a lil rant lol :blush:

It was never about a particular pushchair or clothes it was more to do with the fact that you put your baby in the best that you can and friend and others should never look down on you or if u have the money to buy mega expensive thing again people should judge u for that either! 

I apologise for the chosen word snob 2... Makes me sound as if Im alo judging... Which was not how it was ment xxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I dont get why some of the people who admit that they would judge for someone having an expensive stroller/pram etc think that choices are based on looks alone? It is difficult to find a pushchair that meets all your needs sometimes, like when I was pregnant with Riley Rae I wanted a pushchair with four wheels (I find this more sturdy, so it is a safety issue for ME), I wanted two handles (as I sometimes place shopping on the handles, and have had one with one handle tip pack for having the baby's bag on it, so again safety issue in my mind), I wanted it to have a seperate carrycot (baby was quite likely to be premature and so I felt this was needed for her lungs if she was premature), I wanted to have a car seat that could clip on to the pushchair (again because she was quite likely to be premature if she had made it, I anticipated lots of hospital appointments and felt this would benefit us) and there were a few other things that I required, and as you can see all of it was based on what I felt were genuine concerns for my baby's safety or welfare/health, if I had managed to find one and it was £800 I would of paid it because those things were important to ME. I am sure other mother's are the same, they decide on what is best for their lifestyle and little one, yes being pretty helps but it isnt always about that or the brand name. :shrug:


----------



## Whatme

I have a £1000 pram and a £500 smaller pram!!! So fricking what..
OMG... What a stupid idiot woman I am.. I must really have something to prove!
And yes.. Yes it's true I love my child far more than you poorer people! 
Lol.. Let the judging commence!


I do have those prams, obviously i didn't mean the bits after.. Some people have no sense of humor :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bottom line: There are kids out there that are abused, beaten, sexually molested. Do something about that. Get involved and make the lives of children better. Don't think someone is judging you for your pram. Some kids don't even have clothes or food!


----------



## DanielleM

:dohh: BC has hit a new low!!!

When I go out people never look at my pram, they are too busy looking at my older child in his wheelchair!!!

Who gives a crap!?!


----------



## nickyXjayno

funny the things some people care about. 
I judge people/have an opinion but can't say prams have ever been on my list. 
I bought a graco symbio which didn't cost much less than the buzz but I wanted it because its lighter & felt lush maneuvering it around.


----------



## lindseymw

Whatme said:


> I have a £1000 pram and a £500 smaller pram!!! So fricking what..
> OMG... What a stupid idiot woman I am.. I must really have something to prove!
> And yes.. Yes it's true I love my child far more than you poorer people!
> Lol.. Let the judging commence!
> 
> 
> I do have those prams, obviously i didn't mean the bits after.. Some people have no sense of humor :)

How shocking! You 'wasted' £1500 on two pushchairs!

Actually, I'm just jealous......wish I had £1500 *sigh*


----------



## Mooin1987

nickyXjayno said:


> I bought a graco symbio which didn't cost much less than the buzz but I wanted it because its lighter & felt lush maneuvering it around.

I had the symbio first and loved it but ended up with 2 with squeaky wheels and an awful break all in 7weeks :( was fab but got annoyed with continually taking it back! Must of been a bad batch x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ugh, whenever I come into baby club these days there's always some sort of bickering and SO much judgment which is why I stopped coming in here. I won't be bothering again!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Tasha said:


> I dont get why some of the people who admit that they would judge for someone having an expensive stroller/pram etc think that choices are based on looks alone? It is difficult to find a pushchair that meets all your needs sometimes, like when I was pregnant with Riley Rae I wanted a pushchair with four wheels (I find this more sturdy, so it is a safety issue for ME), I wanted two handles (as I sometimes place shopping on the handles, and have had one with one handle tip pack for having the baby's bag on it, so again safety issue in my mind), I wanted it to have a seperate carrycot (baby was quite likely to be premature and so I felt this was needed for her lungs if she was premature), I wanted to have a car seat that could clip on to the pushchair (again because she was quite likely to be premature if she had made it, I anticipated lots of hospital appointments and felt this would benefit us) and there were a few other things that I required, and as you can see all of it was based on what I felt were genuine concerns for my baby's safety or welfare/health, if I had managed to find one and it was £800 I would of paid it because those things were important to ME. I am sure other mother's are the same, they decide on what is best for their lifestyle and little one, yes being pretty helps but it isnt always about that or the brand name. :shrug:

This :thumbup:

It's so narrow minded to assume that someone has only bought an 'expensive' pushchair because of the brand & because they want to feel 'superior'. :dohh: To me buying a pushchair is on a par with buying a car (maybe slight exaggeration, but not far off) - it's an important investment that's got to last & tick a lot of boxes for baby & me!

Really never knew that women had such issues. It's really sad. But now I have a good idea why a bunch of women at the school pull faces at me and my pushchair :haha:


----------



## Eliza_V

I think as long as you're living within your means and your baby isn't having to go without, and the quality is to your own satisfaction, when WHO CARES?

- LO always wore pampers nappies as it was the only brand that could hold/absorb her very explosive/runny poos. Now she's on solids we buy Little Angels, and are using up a stash of a couple of hundred Huggies nappies when indoors (as they still leak wee sometimes!) and Little Angels fir better round her legs.

- We get the cheap Nappy Sacks (box of 250 for less than £1) and own-brand petroleum jelly (great stuff!) but I am a snob as to which shop I buy from from, purely because one of the types of boxes of nappy sacks was awful as they all stuck together, and one of the even cheaper brands of petroleum jelly almost felt a bit powdery and made me cringe whenever I put it on LOs bum! :haha:

- We only used Pampers wipes until recently when the massive stash we bought cheap ran out, and now we use Little Angels (on recommendation).

- We bought loads of Johnsons toiletries, only to find they really dried out LOs skin so now we use Little Angels

- We bought a Jumperoo from eBay, and will sell it on there again

- But we were also given a load of Fisher Price toys second-hand!

- We bought Brother Max weaning pots for storing/freezing baby purees, but I actually prefer using Morrisons Value Ice Cube Trays, as they're easier to pop out, and there's more of them so I dont' keep mixing up portion sizes when making LOs dinner :dohh: and I can fir the small ice cubes into travel pots to defrost on the go! And the Brother Max pens have ran out already and they've only been used a few times..

- The SureFix base for my car was £5 from the market and it's brilliant, but as and when I get a newer car I will be buying an Isofix base.. Whether new or second-hand as I'd want it straight away (DH has one in his car that he got for £50 second hand, and it's worth it!)

- We had an M&P Ultima Pram (RRP ~£900) which we got from the factory shop for £250, then had to buy the carseat. it was a lifesaver in the early days as the car seat just clicked on and off, and teh carrycot went on a Surefix stand in our living room. The pram part is too bulky and heavy for me, so I got a Sola second-hand on eBay after reading the reviews.

- The majority of LOs clothes are from Asda/Tescos or equivalent, although she has a few lovely bits from eBay and some were presents or second-hand from friends. If I see a gorgeous outfit or pramsuit in a window of a high-street shop, occasionally I will buy it if I have the money.

- LO's christening dress is being custom-made from the shawl of my wedding dress, mostly because that's what I want to do (also because it worked out the same price as a M&P dress I liked a bit). DH and I agreed if it was too much, we wouldn't do it and we'd buy a dress from the high street that we were happy with, and wrap her in the shawl instead, so I did a lot of calling dress makers! :haha: If people call me a snob for doing that, I couldn't care less! It's not like I'm asking them to wear it, or pay for it!

- We don't have a matching nursery set - we have a wardrobe and drawers from Ikea (from seperate ranges!) which I just bought matching handles for to make them look the same, and a cotbed from Babies R Us.

- However, we have some expensive M&P accessories for the room (some new, some second-hand) because that's what we wanted! :haha:

- I take my LO to Water Babies rather than Baby Swimmers, even though it's £50 more expensive (not including happy nappies and goggles :dohh:). Partly because the classes and dates were at better times for me, and partly because I found the staff more friendly and helpful. I also prefer the look of their underwater photos, as more care and attention appears to have been put into it (with the backdrop, underwater lighting and editing etc) but I do like my pictures :haha: The prices for the underwater photos are out of our means at the moment though, so we're only purchasing one matt print (and scanning it in :haha:) as much as I'd love a load of digital copies!! And I justified it by selling some stuff on eBay, lol.

I find myself accidently judging people in my head sometimes, and then I think "what the hell are you doing?!" I think some of it is just human nature, jealousy comes from striving to be better, and it's that that makes competition healthy and good! Not that motherhood is a competition, I'm just talking about life in general here. Sometimes I'm looking at babies because I like their outfit and wonder where I can get it, other times I'm looking at the pram because it's got a pretty patterned liner in it or something, but a lot of the time I'm trying to get a peek at the baby! :haha: We're not all staring in hatred :flower: 

I also think that some people silently make snap judgements as a defense mechanism, as some are always worried someone is judging us.. I know once or twice I've seen a woman baby-wearing, and thought "that blimmin' hippie probably things that I'm neglecting my baby as she's in a pram, well I'm not, and she if she says anything I'll.. Wait.. I HAVE AND USE THAT SAME BABY CARRIER :dohh:" and realise that what I'm thinking is complete tosh! So I redeem myself by giving her a big smile and think that I haven't worn LO in a while, and I'll get the carrier out later :blush:


----------



## nickyXjayno

Mooin1987 said:


> nickyXjayno said:
> 
> 
> I bought a graco symbio which didn't cost much less than the buzz but I wanted it because its lighter & felt lush maneuvering it around.
> 
> I had the symbio first and loved it but ended up with 2 with squeaky wheels and an awful break all in 7weeks :( was fab but got annoyed with continually taking it back! Must of been a bad batch xClick to expand...

must have been. mines been brilliant & I walk miles everyday :).


----------



## stepmum

I cannot believe this thread is still going and there is still judgemental undertones going on and from what I can see it is all coming from the people who think that if they spend less it gives them the moral high ground.

Maybe I'm naive but I always assumed people were looking at my baby not my pram? How silly of me :dohh: 

I don't see what right it gives anyone to judge a particular person either way, opinions are very different to judgements. Opinions are what makes this world interesting, judgements are what makes a nasty ass place! 

Seriously women have been having babies for a good few years now, we're not the first and we won't be the last!


----------



## Eliza_V

Jeez I've just read my previous post.. I do go on a bit don't I? :haha:

Moral of the story: I don't care what you spend. I only care that I live within my means, and if I want to buy something expensive I will if I can afford it, and if I want to buy something "un-branded" as I prefer the quality then I will do that too :haha:


----------



## indy and lara

Oh for goodness sake who cares? I'm an adult. We buy things for our daughter which suit our needs. Quite frankly it no-one else's business how much we spend on anything as I am not asking them to pay for it!


----------



## aliss

Yet another example of the cripping disease that strikes Western society, known as a "first world problem".

Some more gems:
https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/142/422/tumblr.jpg?1309540116

https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/small/000/196/728/357xdk.jpg?1320691291

https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/small/000/196/738/358qra.jpg?1320691892

https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/small/000/196/752/tumblr_luaz76KeD61qcmfs0o1_400.jpg?1320694373

https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/small/000/196/747/VeDyy.jpg?1320692633

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnyp6TVNp1qzsj6eo1_400.jpg

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwzkaro7jn1qzsj6eo1_400.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Of course people judge, it's human nature. I don't waste my time worrying about it, the people who judge you over what sodding pushhair you've got are c**** anyway.

I love BC and it's arguments, if it wasn't for BC I'd have to watch Jeremy Kyle instead.


----------



## lindseymw

sapphire1 said:


> I love BC and it's arguments, if it wasn't for BC I'd have to watch Jeremy Kyle instead.

I tried doing both once but the excitement was too much handle :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lindseymw said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> I love BC and it's arguments, if it wasn't for BC I'd have to watch Jeremy Kyle instead.
> 
> I tried doing both once but the excitement was too much handle :)Click to expand...

:rofl: Bull**** overload!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 2RockinBoys

:rofl: I certainly wouldn't say a Quinny is something to turn your nose up at, I certainly can't afford one of them!
As for clothes, Does it really matter where they come from?? As long as it look's good and does its job (keep's LO warm, or sheltered from the sun) that's all that matter's! There not in it for long at such a young age. Most of what we buy our children are from primark (for PJ's) and H&M (for clothes) and my children always look good!! Anything more up market in the collection is gift's from friends/family :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

I don't even know what a Quinny is :haha: So I wouldn't even know to turn my nose up at it!


----------



## Mindy_mini

redstiletto said:


> When you ladies talk about the iCandy I keep thinking Apple came out with a super awesome high-tech stroller :rofl:

Well apple are taking over the world do you know ;)

I can't beleive I've read 20 pages of this.

I will say that my view is buy the best YOU can afford and ensure it meets your needs. 

Who cares what the woman next to you is pushing? 

Although I will say my sil "had" to have a certain well known brand because it met all her needs... Within 3 months she hated it, used it for a further 3
Months then bought a maclaren. She openly admitted afterwards she wanted it because all the ladies in her upper class area had this brand and she wanted it. 

I on the other hand marched round mothercare, toys r us, a few independent shops, John Lewis and tried all the prams I liked out and found the one that fitted my car (mini cooper - hard to find a pram that fits!) and I'm still using it now. It's a bit heavy I will admit but no heavier than the well known brand my sil had and actually "does" more in terms of the features.


----------



## AP

I'm still on the fence - like one previous poster, I think this thread says more about the OPs own insecurities. I mean that in the nicest way like. 
I'm always looking at other buggies. So does DH. And we go "oh that's nice" or "oooooh don't like that" It's generally nothing to do with the brand at all, but the look and make. Eg. I hate maclaren and similar type strollers. It's just me though, I hate frames like that.
I wanted a double iCandy once upon a time. Then we seen someone pushing it in Ikea...and it looked like an utter tank for our needs. Window shopping I guess!


----------



## v2007

I like what i like. 

Whether is be a brand or non branded. 

:shrug:

V xxx


----------



## AP

^yep... Bang on!


----------



## fluffpuffin

oh dear. I can't believe this thread is still going. at least it's an entertaining read :haha:

I don't care what other people buy for their babies as long as the babies are well looked after. :haha:

I had a.graco travel system and was never bothered about people looking at it & judging me. I just hated the bulkiness of it so invested in a smaller buggy. clothes I don't care what brand as long as they're pretty. matalan do the most gorgeous skirts for girls.


----------



## Fergie

We have a graco travel system which has been brilliant. We also have a silvercross pram at my mums which has been used twice .. i'm so glad we didn't buy it (belongs to my sister). I've watched some families pushing their buggies etc through the town, supermarket etc and i can honestly say i've only ever though "Oohh i wonder where they got that buggy from .. looks quite good, safe and comfy". I'd never have a go at someone no matter what their pram/buggy was or if their kid was in Burberry or Tescos clothes. I haven't bought Boo anything expensive, we can't afford it but if anyone in the family or that does then i'll put it on her (as long as she isn't in head to toe burberry .. i HATE it !!).
There's too much other crap going on in this world without worrying that your pram/buggy etc isn't gonna make the grade in the playground !.


----------



## moomoo

I have an iCandy and I put my LO in some branded clothes! :dohh:

I'm not a snob though I promise... :thumbup:


----------



## whit.

Why in the world are STROLLERS something that makes people think about your social/money status? Sounds absolutely absurd to me. :rofl:


----------



## pinkjoelle

My mom got me a super expensive stroller, I have to admit it gorgeous and will go through snow like nothing... but its huge! my mom thought that it would be good since we dont have a car but thats the thing, Its to wide to get in the bus and so heavy I cant go down the subway stairs...lol so I bought a cheap snap in go and will buy an other less expensive stroller to get in the bus...lol 

as for clothes I rather buy a bunch of cheeper ones than a few expensive ones, the more the clothes I have the less I need to do laundry..lol an they grow out of them so fast...:blush:


----------



## msfoxymax

Mooin1987 said:


> So I dont wana offened people with this post but.....
> 
> I get really annoyed with snobby people with babies/children! Was out yesturday and some lady with an icandy looked at my quinny in complete disgust!! Now I would love an Icandy but can just not afford it!
> 
> Also when some of my friends ask where i buy los clothes from and i reply Asda,next,Tesco,boots,bhs etc they look at me strangely!! My baby is not going to be any worse off if she is not wearing bloody organic cotton!!!!
> 
> Rant over! :)

Hehehehe i have an Icandy but it was purchased after trying another 2 'cheaper' prams first but didn't lik ethem personally, please no one take offense :hugs:' so feel justified lol. Lets hope some one with a stokke pram looks down their nose at her lol!


----------



## sophxx

I don't care what people dress there child in or what pram they have as long as there children are well looked after. It jut a shame other people judge we have a stokke and my lo wears high end designer clothes as he gets them bought of his dad and dads family I look after them and save them incase I have another baby. I have had some comments like yesterday lo was sat at the table and he did have designer clothes on this lady at the next table pipes up to her friend I don't see the point in dressing your children in expensive clothes an having posh pram when you can get 3 sleepsuis for afiver I just smiled cos that's her opinion and that's just as bad as if I judged someone on what there child wore. 

As long as a child is warm happy not hungry and well loved itdoesnt matter what they have. But people will always judge x


----------



## aley28

sophxx said:


> I don't care what people dress there child in or what pram they have as long as there children are well looked after. It jut a shame other people judge we have a stokke and my lo wears high end designer clothes as he gets them bought of his dad and dads family I look after them and save them incase I have another baby. I have had some comments like yesterday lo was sat at the table and he did have designer clothes on this lady at the next table pipes up to her friend I don't see the point in dressing your children in expensive clothes an having posh pram when you can get 3 sleepsuis for afiver I just smiled cos that's her opinion and that's just as bad as if I judged someone on what there child wore.
> 
> As long as a child is warm happy not hungry and well loved itdoesnt matter what they have. But people will always judge x

My older son has like 4 pairs of Air Jordans, which are a pricey shoe, especially for a child who outgrows his shoes every 3-6 months. My brother, who I usually see once a month or so, saw us once three days in a row and E wore three different pairs of his Jordan. On the third day, my brother pulled me aside and asked why on EARTH we wasted our money on such expensive shoes for a toddler.

...:shrug: WE didn't. My husband's brother's wife thinks they are adorable and since they don't have kids yet, they buy them for us. What am I going to do? Not let E wear the shoes because they're expensive?


----------



## Divinebeauty

aley28 said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> I don't care what people dress there child in or what pram they have as long as there children are well looked after. It jut a shame other people judge we have a stokke and my lo wears high end designer clothes as he gets them bought of his dad and dads family I look after them and save them incase I have another baby. I have had some comments like yesterday lo was sat at the table and he did have designer clothes on this lady at the next table pipes up to her friend I don't see the point in dressing your children in expensive clothes an having posh pram when you can get 3 sleepsuis for afiver I just smiled cos that's her opinion and that's just as bad as if I judged someone on what there child wore.
> 
> As long as a child is warm happy not hungry and well loved itdoesnt matter what they have. But people will always judge x
> 
> My older son has like 4 pairs of Air Jordans, which are a pricey shoe, especially for a child who outgrows his shoes every 3-6 months. My brother, who I usually see once a month or so, saw us once three days in a row and E wore three different pairs of his Jordan. On the third day, my brother pulled me aside and asked why on EARTH we wasted our money on such expensive shoes for a toddler.
> 
> ...:shrug: WE didn't. My husband's brother's wife thinks they are adorable and since they don't have kids yet, they buy them for us. What am I going to do? Not let E wear the shoes because they're expensive?Click to expand...



O/t But I absolutely LOVE air jordan shoes on little boys...so cute! My lil man wears them too, mainly because we buy my husbands shoes.. and we get our sons 1/2 off.. so it would be like buying him 'non brand name' shoes price wise!


----------



## aliss

I wouldn't even judge a baby with "dirty" clothes as some have said... when you have a real reflux baby, they vomit everywhere & anywhere. Heck, Alex puked on the lady behind us at a Pita shop once. What can ya do? Never leave the home? Babies get dirty...


----------



## aley28

They ARE cute, aren't they!? I just think he looks like such a stud when he's wearing them! I swear he can even run faster... :rofl:

He's outgrown all of them now... I keep kind of hoping they'll randomly drop off another pair or two one of these days. :blush: I could never buy them (unless we find them 1/2 price... that sounds amazing!! Where do you buy them?!), but I really like putting them on him. Just so much cuter than the blah-boring ones we find at Payless or Walmart :rofl: (Does that make me a shoe snob?? :rofl: :rofl:)


----------



## sophxx

I'm off to google what they are . My lo has a few pairs of gucci and boss trainers and my friend says I can't belive you let him run round and wreck them but I think he might as well ware them
Then they sit on the shelf x 



Divinebeauty said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> I don't care what people dress there child in or what pram they have as long as there children are well looked after. It jut a shame other people judge we have a stokke and my lo wears high end designer clothes as he gets them bought of his dad and dads family I look after them and save them incase I have another baby. I have had some comments like yesterday lo was sat at the table and he did have designer clothes on this lady at the next table pipes up to her friend I don't see the point in dressing your children in expensive clothes an having posh pram when you can get 3 sleepsuis for afiver I just smiled cos that's her opinion and that's just as bad as if I judged someone on what there child wore.
> 
> As long as a child is warm happy not hungry and well loved itdoesnt matter what they have. But people will always judge x
> 
> My older son has like 4 pairs of Air Jordans, which are a pricey shoe, especially for a child who outgrows his shoes every 3-6 months. My brother, who I usually see once a month or so, saw us once three days in a row and E wore three different pairs of his Jordan. On the third day, my brother pulled me aside and asked why on EARTH we wasted our money on such expensive shoes for a toddler.
> 
> ...:shrug: WE didn't. My husband's brother's wife thinks they are adorable and since they don't have kids yet, they buy them for us. What am I going to do? Not let E wear the shoes because they're expensive?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> O/t But I absolutely LOVE air jordan shoes on little boys...so cute! My lil man wears them too, mainly because we buy my husbands shoes.. and we get our sons 1/2 off.. so it would be like buying him 'non brand name' shoes price wise!Click to expand...


----------



## aley28

aliss said:
 

> I wouldn't even judge a baby with "dirty" clothes as some have said... when you have a real reflux baby, they vomit everywhere & anywhere. Heck, Alex puked on the lady behind us at a Pita shop once. What can ya do? Never leave the home? Babies get dirty...

Having had two refluxy babies... I'm so with you! I get tired of changing outfits and bibs don't contain it for Parker, so I'll put him in something clean when we leave to go to the store and by the time we leave the store, he's usually soaked. With E, after he started on solids, all of his clothes were stained with various colors from him spitting up his vegetables (this was before we smartened up and started only buying him dark colored clothes)... I'm sure he looked ratty, but I couldn't really help it. He powered through 10 or more outfits a day... I really can't keep him clean and I won't stay in the house all the time to keep people from making faces at me.:shrug:


----------



## aley28

sophxx said:


> I'm off to google what they are . My lo has a few pairs of gucci and boss trainers and my friend says I can't belive you let him run round and wreck them but I think he might as well ware them
> Then they sit on the shelf x

Exactly... E wore the first pair so much and go them so dirty that they turned brown (were originally white)... I couldn't scrub them clean anymore. And then he drew on them with a black pen.

I honestly don't even know how much air jordans are for kids... I'm scared to look up the price in case it makes me feel like I owe my in-laws something for buying E so many pairs :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

aley28 said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to google what they are . My lo has a few pairs of gucci and boss trainers and my friend says I can't belive you let him run round and wreck them but I think he might as well ware them
> Then they sit on the shelf x
> 
> Exactly... E wore the first pair so much and go them so dirty that they turned brown (were originally white)... I couldn't scrub them clean anymore. And then he drew on them with a black pen.
> 
> I honestly don't even know how much air jordans are for kids... I'm scared to look up the price in case it makes me feel like I owe my in-laws something for buying E so many pairs :rofl:Click to expand...

Just have to say I can't believe how alike your children are! They're the spit of each other... and both so cute!


----------



## misse04

To be honest I have found that LO has had lots of different sleepsuits frrom everywhere. And by far the best are Asda they wash and tumble dry and come out like new (and the same size) as for the more expensive ones, I can't say the same! I spent £250 on a second hand pram and she ended up in a cheap stroller after a few months as it was to hard for me by myself to get the big pram in and out of the car. dont worry what other people think. A baby needs clothes but not expensive clothes :) xx


----------



## aley28

xemmax said:


> Just have to say I can't believe how alike your children are! They're the spit of each other... and both so cute!

Thanks! They do kinda look like identical twins who just happened to be conceived 2.5 years apart. :haha: I get worried that I won't be able to tell their baby pictures apart. :)

You're little guy is just a doll as well! :kiss: (I LOVE little boys!!)


----------



## xemmax

Haha they are so alike! Thank you... I agree, boys are so awesome :D


----------



## Pramaholic86

Everyone judges, everyone! 
I don't believe anyone who says 'I never judge other people' for a second, it's an inherent human instinct.


----------



## lau86

This thread is F**KING JOKE. There are children out there growing up with NOTHING. and were all going on about clothes, prams, it's just completely superficial. I'm not even talking about cheap or expensive clothes now, but how a 30 page thread has come about from it!!! Surely there's better things to talk about??? It's actually really put me off this website....


----------



## whit.

Divinebeauty said:


> O/t But I absolutely LOVE air jordan shoes on little boys...so cute! My lil man wears them too, mainly because we buy my husbands shoes.. and we get our sons 1/2 off.. so it would be like buying him 'non brand name' shoes price wise!

You love them on little BOYS? That's a little sexist. We fully intend on buying Sophia a pair of black and pink Jordans when she starts properly wearing shoes. All OH wears are Jordans. :haha:



aliss said:


> I wouldn't even judge a baby with "dirty" clothes as some have said... when you have a real reflux baby, they vomit everywhere & anywhere. Heck, Alex puked on the lady behind us at a Pita shop once. What can ya do? Never leave the home? Babies get dirty...

I wouldn't consider spit up dirty. Babies don't get filthy dirty. When I said dirty, I meant clothes not washed, with actual dirt/filth on them. :dohh:


----------



## Divinebeauty

Oh whit- give me a break.

I Love them on EVEYTHING..human or not!! Yes even a Llama <3

I do love when my son's shoes match my DH's thats the best about Airjordan , they make the tiniest baby sizes... oh and Nike too I guess.. I love both actually!:haha:

But...in no way would I judge another child for not wearing AJ.. or Nike shoes.. never ever...whatever looks good :thumbup:

On the topic of Air Jordans.. I just got Ava some for her 1st birthday!!! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

We can never find shoes that match for DH and DS1 :cry: So we buy them shirts that are insanely similar instead :rofl:

I didn't know AJs made shoes for little girls! I bet they are adorable too. :haha: (I don't pay attention to what little girls wear... I only know one little girl and she's almost 6 :rofl:)


----------



## XJessicaX

You think airjordans would look good on this?
https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/aaaa-Ugly-Llama.jpg


----------



## Divinebeauty

Aley- you only know one little girl.. omg , thats crazy!!! I do the similar shirt thing too lol, as my son has gotten older he has wanted to pick his own style shoes.. that are 'like' dad's. So not exact... so then I will make sure their shirts are similar...

IF we are going out somewhere spectacular that is... not always :rofl: I am not a snob.


----------



## whit.

aley28 said:


> We can never find shoes that match for DH and DS1 :cry: So we buy them shirts that are insanely similar instead :rofl:
> 
> I didn't know AJs made shoes for little girls! I bet they are adorable too. :haha: (I don't pay attention to what little girls wear... I only know one little girl and she's almost 6 :rofl:)

Yessss! They are adorable! Pretty much the same as her daddy's but different colors. So cute. :thumbup:

and Jessica, yes, even on that Llama. But not as good as my Llama.


----------



## feeble

I love seeing kids in dirty clothes, shows they have been having fun!


----------



## stepmum

XJessicaX said:


> You think airjordans would look good on this?
> https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/aaaa-Ugly-Llama.jpg

Is it weird that I find that llama cute? :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For Divine :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMYN4djSq7o


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

feeble said:


> I love seeing kids in dirty clothes, shows they have been having fun!

My mum used to pull her hair out with me and my sisters, we were always filthy 10 minutes after having a bath haha!
We used to sneak out to the park on a Sunday night in our pjs after having a bath, we must have looks like proper chavs lol (we lived next to the park lol we didn't go far!)
I was always filthy but had the best childhood ever!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

ive not read all of this thread but i know exactly what you mean about buggies!

We went to this little village for the day out with LO as it has a nice market and shops etc..
we have a graco travel system 

We ended up staying 10 minutes before turning round and driving off because of absolutely rude snobs looking us up and down.

i felt so out of place and really irritated...ignorant people!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

seriously? That's mental! All because of your pram????? I can't believe people like that still exist! It's just a pram!



Lozzy_Loo said:


> ive not read all of this thread but i know exactly what you mean about buggies!
> 
> We went to this little village for the day out with LO as it has a nice market and shops etc..
> we have a graco travel system
> 
> We ended up staying 10 minutes before turning round and driving off because of absolutely rude snobs looking us up and down.
> 
> i felt so out of place and really irritated...ignorant people!


----------



## Snugggs

I have to confess, i've not read the entire thread (i'd be here for hours lol), but i have read a few pages and could see where it was going.... 

I'm quite fortunate i guess where i don't live in an area where you have to "keep up with the Jones'", but one thing that does get my goat more so than brand or pram or clothes snobbery...... SUPERMARKET SNOBBERY!!!

It windes me up when the waitrose shoppers of the world look down on us Lidl shoppers of the world.
Let me tell you Waitrose shoppers, i guarentee you i can cook a tastier meal out of Lidl products than you could out of Waitrose products!!!

(i'm using waitrose as an example and not directing it at anyone inparticular)

The problem is with most "brands", they're all label and no quality.


----------



## seoj

If some moms can afford to have their baby spit up all over some pricy stroller or clothes... more power to them ;) LOL. Personally, my baby spits up on everything, so why spend the money for something she'll make smell bad and grow out of in 3months? Most of her clothes are hand-me-downs from friends who all had little girls in the past 2yrs... just saves us money we can spend on diapers/formula or other "fun" things! I can't tell the difference where the clothes were bought anyway... just whether they are cute or not ;) haha

Don't get me wrong- I do have a bit of stroller envy when I see some $600 stroller going down the street- they do look lovely... BUT my $180 works just grand and my LO never complains. The other babies I see around town don't seem to mind either ;) hehe


----------



## whit.

I guess I'm the only one that gets sad when they see a dirty covered in filth child.


----------



## JASMAK

I get stoller envy too...then again...I just have a $10 cheapy right now. LOL


----------



## bbyno1

Just because something is 'branded',it doesn't make it anymore better than something that isn't.

I have brought clothes from River Island before for myself as a treat and after a few washes the glitter on em fadded and they lost shape. Primark ones didn't even do that at a 1/4 of the cost. So just goes to show really..

I hate stuck up people.

Id prefer a down to earth tramp than a rich stuck up person.


----------



## Fergie

whit. said:


> I guess I'm the only one that gets sad when they see a dirty covered in filth child.

No but there are different levels (not the best word, but the only one this sleep addled brain can think of) of dirt. I was a mucky child, but it wasn't ingrained iykwim. I lived on a farm and was constantly covered in a variety of mud/excrement :haha:, but it doesn't mean i was neglected .. far from it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's true. ^^^


----------



## whit.

It is true. 99% though you can tell which ones get bathed and which ones don't. Or if their parents care enough to bathe them.


----------



## Fergie

whit. said:


> It is true. 99% though you can tell which ones get bathed and which ones don't. Or if their parents care enough to bathe them.

I didn't get bathed .. i was hosed down :haha:.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Also, bathing a child doesn't mean they are not still being abused.


----------



## whit.

Atleast your parents cared enough to put water on your body. :haha:

:dohh:

This is getting taken way out of context.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This whole thread is a mess!


----------



## Fergie

Typical .. i always knock things sideways :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For shame! Go sit in the naughty chair!


----------



## sapphire1

Whit, you're such a bitch, just shut up now.









:rofl:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

we struggle to get mia in a bath lol and shes 7 we have to bribe her with her toys, its bad i know lol


----------



## whit.

:ignore:


----------



## Fergie

Ok ....
 



Attached Files:







little-miss-naughty-chair.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bumpy_j

lol I only bathe Joel once a week, hope it isn't too obvious ;)


----------



## aley28

Divinebeauty said:


> Aley- you only know one little girl.. omg , thats crazy!!! I do the similar shirt thing too lol, as my son has gotten older he has wanted to pick his own style shoes.. that are 'like' dad's. So not exact... so then I will make sure their shirts are similar...
> 
> IF we are going out somewhere spectacular that is... not always :rofl: I am not a snob.

I'm about to know 2 little girls... My SIL is due to have a baby girl in 6 weeks. :cloud9: But everybody I know pops out boys! I love boys, but it WOULD be nice to have an excuse to browse the baby girl stuff at the stores. :rofl:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

whit. said:


> :ignore:

Awwwwww...... :hugs:

I understood what you meant.

I know someone that had a founded case of neglect from CPS because their kids smelled. I would assume that that would be the filth you would be talking of.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

haha i have an icandy AND a quinny... the icandy because i've got twins.. cost £250 with ALL the bits for it and the quinny for my singleton... cost £20 ... ebay is the way forward!!!!!!! 

i don't care for brand named clothing.. i must admit, i'm fond of next because of the scratchmits attached to the sleepsuits but have never bought anything new. they've all been from ebay, this site or the selling pages in facebook.

brand whores have no brain if they're buying full price for things that will get barely any use.


----------



## Divinebeauty

I think people like the Icandy for the name for sure i was expecting some extravagant stroller, I am from Canada so had no clue wtf it was, went to take a look, and what is all the fuss? :shrug:

I had a bugaboo and never thought I was the 'shit' its JUST a stroller. 

It doesn't make you who you are,

it doesn't portray how much money you have,

It doesn't portray the type of parent you are either!!


----------



## hot tea

Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:


----------



## aley28

hot tea said:


> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:

I find them inconvenient too. I've got two strollers. The big one is so bulky that I can't even keep it in the house, so it has to stay in my car, which means when we take my car grocery shopping, we have to watch how much we buy because it hogs up most of the back space.

Honestly, I think it'll come in handier this summer for getting out and going for walks than the past couple of summers because I can put Ethan in it and wear Parker. But chances are Ethan is going to want to walk next to me and I'll still just wear Parker.:shrug: It is the one baby item that I can't decide if I'm glad I have or not. I do use it, a little, but I think I'd do just fine without it, too. We definitely spent far too much money on it for how much use I get out of it.


----------



## Divinebeauty

I just wear Ava too, I love my Ergo <3!!! SO easy too!


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay's strollers were nothing but a pain in the ass. We stopped using them pretty early on. I used a jogging stroller occasionally, but by the time he could walk well, we abandoned it. We now use a wagon for him if we go on long trips (we don't drive). Falko is always worn and it is so convinient. Never had a problem! If I could wear them both in tandem, I would!!


----------



## Divinebeauty

I really love your kids names !! SO unique :cloud9:


----------



## aley28

Oohhh... A wagon! I like that idea. I think E would have more fun riding in a wagon than in a stroller, and I rather doubt he's going to have the energy to walk to the park, play there, and walk back or things of that sort. :thumbup: I better look and see what I can find :haha:


----------



## tina3747

hot tea said:


> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:

Mmmmm . I don't think my baby as box of cornflakes!? Never heard that one before!!


----------



## mummy2lola

And some might argue that their more like groceries being lugged about on their
mother all day.seriously some people comment just to get reaction :dohh: x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I certainly didn't buy it for the name! This is my first baby and I had no clue about prams, couldn't name 1 for a million pound!

When we walked into our first baby shop the iCandy peach sweatpea was sat right in the middle calling out to me! Lol. I had no idea what an iCandy was or how much it cost. I just loved it. Of course I was put off by the price but we got it for cost price (about 50% off!) and our family bought it for us. Happy days.



Divinebeauty said:


> I think people like the Icandy for the name for sure i was expecting some extravagant stroller, I am from Canada so had no clue wtf it was, went to take a look, and what is all the fuss? :shrug:
> 
> I had a bugaboo and never thought I was the 'shit' its JUST a stroller.
> 
> It doesn't make you who you are,
> 
> it doesn't portray how much money you have,
> 
> It doesn't portray the type of parent you are either!!


----------



## indy and lara

whit. said:


> I guess I'm the only one that gets sad when they see a dirty covered in filth child.

I think this is quite different from a child who is muddy or grubby from playing out. I agree, it is quite heartbreaking to see a filthy child as that is clearly neglect. A mucky kid who has been playing out, no problems with that at all.


I just don't get this whole buggy/ pram thing. We had absolutely no interest in buying a pram to show off. We wanted something that could go offroad and that, rather than the price, is what influenced our decision. Em would not settle in our car seat so we bought a maxicosi which didn't fit on our frame. My friend gave us a loan of her Bugaboo and I hated it. It was not nearly as good as our pram and didn't steer as well either. I am obviously missing something as I have never looked enviously at someone else's pram!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

hot tea said:


> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:

Thank god you didn't have twins. Heaven forbid you would then have no option but to use something as awful as a _stroller_ *gasp* :rolleyes:


----------



## mummy2lola

Nut_Shake said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:
> 
> Thank god you didn't have twins. Heaven forbid you would then have no option but to use something as awful as a _stroller_ *gasp* :rolleyes:Click to expand...

Actually Hun I think u will find u can carry groceries in both hands so maybe u could get one of those old maid things that go across ur sholulders and pop a baby either side :rofl:

congrats on twins babe,I dunno why but I was secretly praying at our first scan that they would say "there's two heartbeats" I'd love twins xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Me too! Always wanted twins!

Looks like mine will be a couple of years apart! Hehe


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh for goodness sake! This is STILL going on and has resorted to petty jabs? Seriously, ladies? :dohh:


----------



## KatieB

I love my pushchair (and I've got two - my choice, absolutely nobody elses business). I won't elaborate any further, I think it's all been said.

I love pushing Louis around in it, he falls asleep in it, we talk and sing to each other and he enjoys being in it. Do you know what the worst thing you can do to people who look down on you is? Walk past with a beatific smile, it'll make their miserable little lives even more miserable.
I don't give a shit what anyone thinks of me and what brand I've got, I like it and that's that. Enjoy using your pushchair/sling(whatever brand) to your heart's content and if someone looks at you perhaps they're looking because they think your baby's cute? 

I don't understand why things get taken out of context so very much on what should perhaps be called Fight Club. Any post with the word "judge" in seems to elicit the most judgmental responses... 

Oh and Whit, I know what you trying to convey btw.


----------



## sapphire1

Some babies don't want to be worn. Holly SCREAMED her head off every time I tried to wear her. She point blank refused to breastfeed too (for 6 loooooong weeks). I guess she must be some kind of freak :wacko:

I love having a buggy, how else would I carry all my shopping?


----------



## Wobbles

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh for goodness sake! This is STILL going on and has resorted to petty jabs? Seriously, ladies? :dohh:

Strollers ... It could make it's way up into our top 5 hot topics list, you never know :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wobbles said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Oh for goodness sake! This is STILL going on and has resorted to petty jabs? Seriously, ladies? :dohh:
> 
> Strollers ... It could make it's way up into our top 5 hot topics list, you never know :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## XJessicaX

Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.


----------



## tina3747

XJessicaX said:


> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.

What's the S word?!?!

I feel out of the loop for not knowing!!:cry:


----------



## AP

Nut_Shake said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. But that is another matter entirely and I realize I am one of the very very few who feels that way. :blush:
> 
> Thank god you didn't have twins. Heaven forbid you would then have no option but to use something as awful as a _stroller_ *gasp* :rolleyes:Click to expand...

Or two under two. Or a very sick child who'll do nothing but projectile vomit on you if you wear them.
And what about the babies mentioned on this forum who cannot walk? Ah yes groceries. How rude. 

Some horribly judgemental stuff on this thread, it's a shame people can't be happy with their parenting choices AND not have a dig at others for not doing the same. Cant people respect each others choices?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

XJessicaX said:


> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.

sex?


----------



## bigbetty

tina3747 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.
> 
> What's the S word?!?!
> 
> I feel out of the loop for not knowing!!:cry:Click to expand...

stroller :shhh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Tracie87 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.
> 
> sex?Click to expand...

:rofl: Strollers you silly sausages! (I think, maybe I'm being dumb though...)


----------



## indy and lara

hot tea said:


> Strollers are just inconvenient! I don't care what kind. Carting babies around like groceries just makes no sense to me. :

My daughter hated being worn so a pram was our best option. Don't rememeber talking to my shopping bags before so don't think the two are comparable.

That particular comment is really pretty ridiculous and maybes a little bit deliberately inflammatory?


----------



## XJessicaX

LOL..

Whispers.......strollers but shhhhh.....

Imagine if someone called someone else's 'S' word the 'C' word...all hell would break loose.

'C' word being 'chavvy'


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have to say, I enjoy wearing Alex. It's convenient for public transport and in shops. I wouldn't bash anyone that uses a buggy though. I have to say, some people are pretty rude with them, like stopping all in a row and blocking foot traffic.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Why on earth do people feel the need to pick wholes in eachother. 

All the judgmental comments have took the original post and adapted it into something personal and an excuse to vent some anger on others who didnt do anything to deserve it. The whole point was the OP venting her frustration at people around her judging her for her purposes. Nowhere does she relate it to anyone on here so why on earth have people seen it as a vendetta against eachother on here.. 

Its daft!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nut_Shake said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.
> 
> sex?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Strollers you silly sausages! (I think, maybe I'm being dumb though...)Click to expand...

oooh sausages you just reminded me... get the outta the freezer for dinner hehe


----------



## Ozzieshunni

V for Vendetta

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSE-ah0DNCBrMcJC125z03OyDbQbBWbqg-vvEpr32J-tfEXOtue4VhGd3s_


----------



## XJessicaX

Ozzieshunni said:


> I have to say, I enjoy wearing Alex. It's convenient for public transport and in shops. I wouldn't bash anyone that uses a buggy though. I have to say, some people are pretty rude with them, like stopping all in a row and blocking foot traffic.

I am enjoying baby wearing at the moment. Great for butt toning lugging a 19lb baby around. Just becomes awkward when needing to crouch down for something because it takes Zumba style abs to get back up again.


----------



## Melibu90

It i tried to wear cameron there would be arms flying about everywhere :haha: he doesnt like feeling tied into anything and being restricted where in his buggy he gets all excited watching everything! 
Each to their own, everyone and their babys have different needs and likes


----------



## Wobbles

XJessicaX said:


> LOL..
> 
> Whispers.......strollers but shhhhh.....
> 
> Imagine if someone called someone else's 'S' word the 'C' word...all hell would break loose.
> 
> 'C' word being 'chavvy'

Oops it's wasn't the word chavvy that came to mind when I first starting reading 'the C word' :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:

O/T, but WOBBLES!!!!!!!! BFing Sticky thread? :blush:


----------



## Wobbles

XJessicaX said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I have to say, I enjoy wearing Alex. It's convenient for public transport and in shops. I wouldn't bash anyone that uses a buggy though. I have to say, some people are pretty rude with them, like stopping all in a row and blocking foot traffic.
> 
> I am enjoying baby wearing at the moment. Great for butt toning lugging a 19lb baby around. Just becomes awkward when needing to crouch down for something because it takes Zumba style abs to get back up again.Click to expand...

I tried to use baby carriers and couldn't (bad back) :( It was so inconvenient at the time as well because not many buses accommodated a pram/stroller and I was out in the middle of nowhere practically. If I bent down with a newborn I didn't get back up :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl:
> 
> O/T, but WOBBLES!!!!!!!! BFing Sticky thread? :blush:

Oh yer - Give me a few mins just going to whack my heating on (nippy), get a nice hot coffee, I'll do this then I need to sort the 3 strollers I have in the garage for selling 8-[


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thank you!!!!! :hugs: Three strollers? Ooooooo, you said a naughty word!!!!! I'm telling Vickie!!!!!!


----------



## Mooshie

Tracie87 said:


> Why on earth do people feel the need to pick wholes in eachother.
> 
> All the judgmental comments have took the original post and adapted it into something personal and an excuse to vent some anger on others who didnt do anything to deserve it. The whole point was the OP venting her frustration at people around her judging her for her purposes. Nowhere does she relate it to anyone on here so why on earth have people seen it as a vendetta against eachother on here..
> 
> Its daft!


It's a bit of a pointless thread anyway, I mean do people really give you dirty looks because you only have a quinny?! Doubt it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I get more looks baby wearing than when I'm pushing a stroller. I'd think they just like my carrier :) It's pretty awesome :smug:


----------



## AP

Tracie87 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.
> 
> sex?Click to expand...

:rofl: that's what leads us to Bnb :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

AtomicPink said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Soon it will become the dreaded 'S' word no mortal should utter on B&B.
> 
> sex?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that's what leads us to Bnb :rofl:Click to expand...

I didnt think it would be that.. was gunna say, when did we ban sex. lol boring!


----------



## XJessicaX

I get more looks baby wearing. Mainly because I have an especially gorgeous daughter who has a manic grin on her face the entire time and she does have a habit of roaring at people who look at her.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Mine peeks over the side and grins at everyone. Little charmer :rofl:


----------



## stepmum

O/T (well not that O/T) But does it make a difference how big you are and how big your LO's are to get a baby carrier? I considered it cos Oliver hates his buggy (or any other for that matter) but I'm only 5ft (probably just under :blush:) and he weighs over 20lb's at the last check weeks ago, the baby carrier I looked at only went up to 19lb's I think. He's also getting quite long.


----------



## XJessicaX

Stepmum- honestly...I wouldnt get a carrier at this point. They are expensive and are best to get when the baby is very small to get maximum usage out of them. For such a dainty person such as yourself, I think lugging a child that is most likely a quarter of your weight around that is growing rapidly would just hurt your back.

I however, am a 5'10 brute so have greater lugging potential!


----------



## stepmum

XJessicaX said:


> For such a dainty person such as yourself,

Not as dainty as I'd like :haha: but still a short arse! :blush: 

He is turning into quite the tall hefty bruiser so I won't bother then. I wasn't really familiar with baby wearing until coming on here so I've missed the boat, like you say. Maybe for the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

I tried wearing Kaysie Blossom, Matt loved it but I didnt, couldnt get comfortable with it but think that might of been because of the carrier :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I just started really wearing Alex at 6 months, so it's never too late! I'm 5'9" and he's 25lbs. We have a custom made mei tai. It was £65 and made by a lovely woman in Poland.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I could never wear Izzy. Im far to clumsy and always trip over my own feet!


----------



## feeble

I think if you intend to use a carrier full time, it has to be from birth and you have to use it for a good hour or so each day. 

My friend is very small and had a large baby but she still managed to carry him until he could walk, I don't think it's a decision you can make down the line though, I think it's something you have to do from the start and stick to x


----------



## leahsbabybump

someone has to buy the dear stuff or the designer business would be bankrupt :-/

personally i wouldnt put any of my kids in designer gear as like a pp said they only in them for 2 mins 
my kids clothes are from primark asda tesco second hand stuff doesnt really bother me its all material stuff babies and kids couldnt give a toss about material stuff all the need is a bit of love care affection a clean bum and some milk the really couldnt give a rats arse if the sleepsuit was £1 or £20 especiaaly when they have a pooplosion or spew all over it lol


----------



## darkangel1981

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: I get more looks baby wearing than when I'm pushing a stroller. I'd think they just like my carrier :) It's pretty awesome :smug:

Yup i agree, but i have to say nobody has ever been negative... more like aww cute!!

and i think the same if i see a baby in a carrier!

Also i think of it like some army exercise with weighted backpack! haha im so going to be super fit.


----------



## heather91

I buy all the kids clothes from gap and next. So what? I think its more judgemental to assume everyone who does this is stupid etc as per previous posts. We're all mums who cares where we buy our kids clothes from. I'd hate people to call me a brand snob because of that, its pathetic, im a good mum and a nice person. Should we all buy clothes from tescos or Asda then? Just in case my taste offends people with less money


----------



## heather91

Just realised this topic has already had a good going over. Ill get back to my housework. I come in peace!!!


----------



## Mooin1987

How is this thread still going lol!! 

It's gone from brands, to dirty children, to carriers and LLAMAS!!!

I love BnB lol. :haha:


----------



## leahsbabybump

heather91 said:


> I buy all the kids clothes from gap and next. So what? I think its more judgemental to assume everyone who does this is stupid etc as per previous posts. We're all mums who cares where we buy our kids clothes from. I'd hate people to call me a brand snob because of that, its pathetic, im a good mum and a nice person. Should we all buy clothes from tescos or Asda then? Just in case my taste offends people with less money

to me next and gap arent really brand snobs we buy from next my mum uses next for all her day wear she wont have anything else i think next is pretty cheap not that dearer than supermarket stuff sometimes we use gap outlet sometimes for my sons clothing its a bit more grown up i think 
to me a brand snob is someone who kit sout their kids in baby dior baby chanel ralph lauren etc etc you get were im coming from


----------



## leahsbabybump

i never read the whole thread lol waaaaaay too many pages lol just read fort few :blush:


----------



## alicemummy

heather91 said:


> I buy all the kids clothes from gap and next. So what? I think its more judgemental to assume everyone who does this is stupid etc as per previous posts. We're all mums who cares where we buy our kids clothes from. I'd hate people to call me a brand snob because of that, its pathetic, im a good mum and a nice person. Should we all buy clothes from tescos or Asda then? Just in case my taste offends people with less money

Couldn't of put it better myself.

Im all for saving money, but I do have a little splurge every now and again (I usually work out how much I have by buying non branded nappies for example, put it aside and every few months buy something nice for LO.)

I was on Kings road earlier on, and some woman gave me the DIRTIEST look. OK- my LO was dressed in a Ted baker dress (it was a present) and OK I have £1200 worth of pram (again- family and friends paid towards it, I only ended up paying about £400 and it came out of savings.)

I just smiled and said good morning, and walked away :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

leahsbabybump said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> I buy all the kids clothes from gap and next. So what? I think its more judgemental to assume everyone who does this is stupid etc as per previous posts. We're all mums who cares where we buy our kids clothes from. I'd hate people to call me a brand snob because of that, its pathetic, im a good mum and a nice person. Should we all buy clothes from tescos or Asda then? Just in case my taste offends people with less money
> 
> to me next and gap arent really brand snobs we buy from next my mum uses next for all her day wear she wont have anything else i think next is pretty cheap not that dearer than supermarket stuff sometimes we use gap outlet sometimes for my sons clothing its a bit more grown up i think
> to me a brand snob is someone who kit sout their kids in baby dior baby chanel ralph lauren etc etc you get were im coming fromClick to expand...

Guess I'm a brand snob then. A clothing and buggy snob. No one come near me with your Quinny buggy and Next clothing please because I will have to look down on you :haha:

I'm saying this in jest by the way, not causing an issue. I just have to giggle at this thread now!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Here's a llama, there's a llama, everywhere a llama llama


----------



## BabyBoo36

God lord, I've only been for the world's quickest shower, eaten a full jar of cockles and made an ovaltine, and there's another 4 pages on this thread!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Llama llama llama llama llama llama DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XJessicaX

If you want this thread closed, just say the word and I will post a large picture of a mankini. It hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh dear god no please. :argh:


----------



## bigbetty

Where's the Llama?? I missed it!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbPDKHXWlLQ


----------



## Mooin1987

XJessicaX said:


> If you want this thread closed, just say the word and I will post a large picture of a mankini. It hasnt failed me yet.

^^^^^ :haha::haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/emo-llama.jpg

modelling the sweeping side fringe


----------



## bigbetty

:rofl:


----------



## BabyBoo36

PIVOT!!!

Loving the Llama. Please NO, not the mankini - I'll choke on my cockles.....


----------



## bigbetty

BabyBoo36 said:


> PIVOT!!!
> 
> Loving the Llama. Please NO, not the mankini - I'll choke on my cockles.....

Omg I'm gonna die laughing!!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

BabyBoo36 said:


> PIVOT!!!
> 
> Loving the Llama. Please NO, not the mankini - I'll choke on my cockles.....

I'm glad there's an 'les' on the end of that word because otherwise, erm, that would have been a bit awkward... :haha:


----------



## heather91

Lol. Girls you do make me laugh. I need to start coming on here more often again!


----------



## BabyBoo36

Well, I wouldn't want to waste a jar of pickled cockles on a mankini (shudders!) x


----------



## XJessicaX

I don't think ever in the history of vocabulary, has that sentence ever been said before.


----------



## tina3747

XJessicaX said:


> I don't think ever in the history of vocabulary, has that sentence ever been said before.

How about a llama in a Mankini?!


----------



## BabyBoo36

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Maybe I should start shouting COCKLES on threads randomly instead of PIVOT!?


----------



## stepmum

This thread is making me chuckle..:haha:

There's always a few you can count on to lighten the mood..you know who you are! 

Please don't kill it:cry:

More llamas!


----------



## feeble

The question on every bodies lips is... What brand is YOUR mankini...


----------



## BabyBoo36

I can feel the cockles making a comeback :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I love the word PIVOT!! I shout it in every day life. I wish Ross from friends was my husband, then we could shout it together. My husband just thinks I'm a loon :(


----------



## stepmum

Nut_Shake said:


> I love the word PIVOT!! I shout it in every day life. I wish Ross from friends was my husband, then we could shout it together. My husband just thinks I'm a loon :(

LOOOOVE that episode! Ross is by far the funniest.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Noooo, the cheesecake episode is the best!

Anyway, back to prams, strollers, baby wearing, Llama's and mankini's before we get closed!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I don't like llamas, one spat near me once, made me feel pukey


----------



## bigbetty

I told wobbs on fb that the subject has turned to llama's - she just rolled her eyes and said she's letting us get on with it lmao!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I fear we may have (as my Boss would say) "Gone Off On A Tangent"....


----------



## leahsbabybump

alpacas are better then lamas  they all cute and fluffy lamas are a bit skinny scraggy looking :- lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yes! No! I mean it wasn't a llama that spat near me, it was an alpaca! Stupid thing


----------



## Nut_Shake

Maybe it was judging my clothes?


----------



## BabyBoo36

Or your pram?


----------



## Divinebeauty

Alpaca's are cuter- but I mean they are meaner hahaha

SO ill stick with the scraggly Llama :rofl: that is nice :haha:

Llama's DONT JUDGE!! ...definitely must of been an Alpaca Nut Shake!!


----------



## stepmum

leahsbabybump said:


> alpacas are better then lamas  they all cute and fluffy lamas are a bit skinny scraggy looking :- lol

Alpaca fur is more expensive than llama fur, not that I'm judging :rofl:


----------



## leahsbabybump

perhaps it thought that your sheeps wool cardigans werent good enough for it lol afterall alpaca wool is worth summat like three times that of lamb or sheeps wool lol


----------



## XJessicaX

OK, going even further off topic- 

Bigbetty- it this Wobbles site? She she set the whole thing up? 
I feel terribly confused with the whole moderators/administrators....are they random women asked by the site owner to moderate it, or is it an actual job or just a hobby?


----------



## Vickie

XJessicaX said:


> OK, going even further off topic-
> 
> Bigbetty- it this Wobbles site? She she set the whole thing up?
> I feel terribly confused with the whole moderators/administrators....are they random women asked by the site owner to moderate it, or is it an actual job or just a hobby?

Wobbles and Stircrazy set up the site 5 and a half years ago.

This will explain who now owns the site better than I though:

https://www.babyandbump.com/announc...1347-bnb-update-please-read.html#post12559959

as for moderators and me we volunteer our time. I wouldn't call it a hobby though, to much work involved for that :lol:


----------



## lindseymw

I have literally been sat here pmsl. How in gods name can we go from Pram/Clothes snobbery to Llamas, Mankinis, Cockles to Alpacas? Only in BC this can happen!

My DH thinks I've gone insane....sat looking at my phone & LOL'd, DH asked what I was laughing at....ermmm Llamas


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooooooo! Vickie Vickie Vickie!!!!!!! Wobbles said a bad word before! I saw it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Llama FACE!!!!!!

https://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/6800000/Llama-the-emperors-new-groove-6855883-1143-739.jpg


----------



## feeble

Alpacas are fluffier, cuter and their wool is worth loads... but they are EVIL 

Llamas are much nicer/friendlier and they protect herds of sheep from foxes and thieves (though they do sometimes rape the sheep, which is harrowing to see..)


----------



## Vickie

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oooooooooooo! Vickie Vickie Vickie!!!!!!! Wobbles said a bad word before! I saw it!

only one? :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: The S word!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbetty

Vickie said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> OK, going even further off topic-
> 
> Bigbetty- it this Wobbles site? She she set the whole thing up?
> I feel terribly confused with the whole moderators/administrators....are they random women asked by the site owner to moderate it, or is it an actual job or just a hobby?
> 
> Wobbles and Stircrazy set up the site 5 and a half years ago.
> 
> This will explain who now owns the site better than I though:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/announc...1347-bnb-update-please-read.html#post12559959
> 
> as for moderators and me we volunteer our time. I wouldn't call it a hobby though, to much work involved for that :lol:Click to expand...

Do you like how I did that without moving my lips??? :rofl:


----------



## XJessicaX

ohhhhh! Riiiiiighhht. I always did wonder! Cheers!


----------



## hot tea

Wow. I do not understand why people automatically turn to prams, I even say I realize I am the minority and feel a bit silly (hence the blush), and you ladies turn it into a joke. Obviously with twins it gets more complicated.

Sometimes I joke about feeling like a pack mule with my son on my back. I don't understand why you can't just recognize a difference in opinion without throwing stones.

When I see a woman pushing a baby in a pram I do visualize a little potato, lol. It is not a negative visual, but admittedly it is silly! When I visualize myself lugging around a wagon and a baby on my back, I see a donkey. Hope that gives you all a chuckle as you clearly think of me as an ass. It is your lucky day, because so do I.


----------



## Lydiarose

:wacko:


----------



## Lydiarose

I think i must be the only person on this site who doesnt find the "llama" or childish jokes thing between people at the end of a "controversial" thread even remotely funny.


----------



## XJessicaX

Hot tea- no one was turning your baby wearing into a joke? And no one thinks of you as an ass?!!!

I do both, I baby wear and I use the buggy. You are right though, I do use the buggy as a pack horse lol! Sometimes I take out my LO and carry her and load the buggy up with shopping bags!

Lydiarose- a bit of light humour at the end of a battled out over exhausted thread where people are bitching at each other I think is a nice way to end a thread.


----------



## hot tea

I think people take themselves way too seriously. Everyone passes judgements, those here who pretended to be above it all have reverted to petty jokes. If people just accepted that others had differing opinions without getting so offended by it I highly doubt there would be a problem here.

Jessica - the previous comments towards me were snide. Clearly people thought it was a personal go at anyone who uses a stroller.


----------



## Neko

If we're out and using the stroller it's more common for me to be carrying Avery and using the stroller for what I've bought. It's amazing how many people in the mall are pushing an empty stroller and carrying their child.

Babywearing is fine, but I hate pulling a wagon. It's way to hard on the shoulders to keep your arm like that for any distance.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The llama thing, has got a bit tired tbh.


----------



## Fergie

Lydiarose said:


> I think i must be the only person on this site who doesnt find the "llama" or childish jokes thing between people at the end of a "controversial" thread even remotely funny.

Some are just trying to "lighten" the thread that's all.


----------



## leahsbabybump

from one argument to another lol


----------



## Divinebeauty

Thank you Jess for asking about the mod/admin thing.. I never really understood it before at all. Glad I understand now!!

As for those who feel put off by the Llama's it is better to lighten the mood and keep the thread open then fight against each other and get the thread closed. 

Most just need a good laugh on here sometimes!!! :happydance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

No pleasing everyone I guess?


----------



## hot tea

I would have said my piece much earlier, in my own defense, but I couldn't as I was sleeping. 

This draws back to the original post anyways. There is no need to care what others think. People WILL pass judgement, best to accept that.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

why on earth is this going round in circles... first strollers you argue about, then baby carrying, now llamas... seriously! 

If you dont like what someone has said or it has offended you.. WALK AWAY! dont argue across a computer screen on a site that is designed to help women (& men )


----------



## XJessicaX

I think I will baby wear more with my next baby. I was so anal over packing my changing bag and putting it under the buggy which was laden with all sorts of crap for 'just in case' moments, and in fact....when I go out now I just shove a nappy, a tiny pack of wipes and my credit card in the front of my carrier and away we go! SO much easier...AND my buttocks feel pert after a few hours!

I have a long list of 'what to do with next baby' lol


----------



## Fergie

*WARNING O/T*

@Tracie87

I like your avatar .. nice Donkey :D


----------



## hot tea

I find it very interesting that the women who were offended by my post, commented back in kind. Thinking I was being intentionally provoking, they reverted to throwing little stones. So, while complaining about the rudeness of others, you are rude. When in truth, I was saying something that was very light hearted! no, I do not think your baby is a grocery... For god's sake! That that can be taken so seriously speaks more of those offended than me.

This thread is a mess. So much hypocrisy. Many posters who I have come to appreciate have quickly turned to throw pettiness my way. That doesn't make me feel like staying.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fergie said:


> *WARNING O/T*
> 
> @Tracie87
> 
> I like your avatar .. nice Donkey :D

Thanks. Thats Ned the smiling donkey :D he lives at a local farm near me. Your not meant to feed him... but i have lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:dohh:

Ladies its the internet... there really is no need


----------



## Divinebeauty

Hot tea- :hugs: Please stay, sometimes posts on here can seam sour, but they really aren't meant to be. It is really hard to show proper emotion through typing!

Don't leave :cry:


----------



## XJessicaX

I type like I speak, so that is why there are lots of full stops sometimes, its usually when I pause to think lol! Or I write *considers carefully* or *smirks* and *giggles* so that people get what I mean!

It is difficult portraying humour or a 'lightness' to the tone through the medium of type though.


----------



## Lydiarose

Ive seen it soooooooooo many times its not a "new" thing by any means! and its ussually the people who have made the "not so nice" comments who resort to the stupid jokes thing at the end.


Just not funny,at all,But maybe thats just me :shrug:


----------



## Lydiarose

And my god,when this baby comes i am definetly not returning to baby club . .. have to say i havnt missed this crap whatsoever.Its boring as f*** to be honest.


----------



## BradysMum

My baby girl is currently in her brothers old sleep suit. Its blue and says 'Daddys little man' on it... I have a wash on and there were few other things clean/dry atm. She won't be leaving the house today anyway as its too cold. I don't really care what anyone puts their baby in, or how they transport their baby, as long as they are loving their baby and doing what they think is the best for their baby...


----------



## hot tea

It is just the fact that I have actually had good, pleasant conversations with some of these women. One would think they could recognize I wouldn't have a go at them, or even anyone in general - and I certainly wouldn't go about it by referring to their baby as a vegetable or grocery. How laughable!

It amazes me, really. Maybe I am extra upset lately as I am dealing with a lot of things outside of this website, but this part of BnB has been nothing but unpleasant. I am sorry my opinion offends... Because... i am a very offensive person...

Whatever. I know who to avoid now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Surely when llamas' start being posted the thread is "dead" so why on earth the need to keep it going with silly banter i will never understand. It is clearly to make people who have contributed to the thread feel silly, and then singled out, when they, the people with agreeable opinions all get together at the end of a thread and start posting pictures of stupid llamas. Making it then impossible to get back on track, without jest.


----------



## XJessicaX

:-s [-( You cannot base your entire opinion of baby club on one thread.


----------



## Lydiarose

rhi rhi thats exactlly what i mean but you put it better :haha:

hot tea - dont let it bother you babe,seriously at the end of the day its the internet,Theres too many eyboard warriors in baby club ;) 99% of them would never DREAM of saying anythhing like that to anyone in real life.Oh well its there way of passing the time i suppose :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: Lydia, I'm sorry, but you are not a martyr.


----------



## milf2be

Lydiarose said:


> Ive seen it soooooooooo many times its not a "new" thing by any means! and its ussually the people who have made the "not so nice" comments who resort to the stupid jokes thing at the end.
> 
> 
> Just not funny,at all,But maybe thats just me :shrug:

nope its me too. i find it quite rude to the people who are still discussing the original question x


----------



## tina3747

Hot tea;
I was the first person to comment after your post. Unfortunately, the way it looked was as if you were being judgemental about people who put their babies in strollers. Then unfortunately again people have taken slight offense! I wasn't offended, in fact I thought it was a really strange comment to make. You come across as very intelligent and mature for your years, but you lack a tact sometimes in what you write. You can't come back on here showing your arse that you can't believe people didn't see your wit/sarcasm or the strange thoughts you seem to put itin the post you wrote! I've never wore my baby, not once. I like pushing my baby in my pushchair just as you like wearing your baby. Strollers for some people are like mei tei's for you. I imagine you custom design yours, you have a few different designs and I guess a few ladies on B&B who exclusively wear have the same amount of carriers that total the value of a pushchair too. 
My Nigerian neighbour wears her 2 yr old in a bed sheet. No custom mei tei/ergo ect , just a bed sheet! There's really one lady who doesn't give a flying f*ck what people think!


----------



## Lydiarose

erm who said it was one thread :wacko: i think you'll find i was using baby club a longgg time before you even joined,therefor i and alot of others have seen it all multiple times befor,its just boring.


----------



## Lydiarose

Obviously not babes ;)


----------



## hot tea

XJessicaX said:


> :-s [-( You cannot base your entire opinion of baby club on one thread.

I have had a couple rude encounters. I say something of unpopular opinion and yeah. Not all, don't get me wrong! Some of you are really lovely. I appreciate loads of the posters. You included!

Maybe I am not handling it because of personal problems. And it didn't help as they were posters who I have always really liked.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh for the love of pete! It's a thread. On an internet forum. People will make comments. People will pick them apart. People will agree. People will disagree. People will joke and kill threads. IT'S AN INTERNET FORUM!


----------



## XJessicaX

Sorry Hot tea- that wasn't aimed at you x x x

And cheers! ;)


----------



## Lina

I wish the 'babes' ban would extend to bnb.


----------



## hot tea

tina3747 said:


> Hot tea;
> I was the first person to comment after your post. Unfortunately, the way it looked was as if you were being judgemental about people who put their babies in strollers. Then unfortunately again people have taken slight offense! I wasn't offended, in fact I thought it was a really strange comment to make. You come across as very intelligent and mature for your years, but you lack a tact sometimes in what you write. You can't come back on here showing your arse that you can't believe people didn't see your wit/sarcasm or the strange thoughts you seem to put itin the post you wrote! I've never wore my baby, not once. I like pushing my baby in my pushchair just as you like wearing your baby. Strollers for some people are like mei tei's for you. I imagine you custom design yours, you have a few different designs and I guess a few ladies on B&B who exclusively wear have the same amount of carriers that total the value of a pushchair too.
> My Nigerian neighbour wears her 2 yr old in a bed sheet. No custom mei tei/ergo ect , just a bed sheet! There's really one lady who doesn't give a flying f*ck what people think!

I appreciate you coming back and taking the time to write this. I honestly never thought it would be taken as much more than a joke. I was even having a poke at myself. That is all. 

Babywearing is very thrifty as though carriers are an initial investment, if you buy them used you can sell them for the same price, provided you take care of them. They do not wear out.


----------



## Neko

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh for the love of pete! It's a thread. On an internet forum. People will make comments. People will pick them apart. People will agree. People will disagree. People will joke and kill threads. IT'S AN INTERNET FORUM!

No, this is way worse than an internet forum. This is an internet forum full of women!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Neko said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Oh for the love of pete! It's a thread. On an internet forum. People will make comments. People will pick them apart. People will agree. People will disagree. People will joke and kill threads. IT'S AN INTERNET FORUM!
> 
> No, this is way worse than an internet forum. This is an internet forum full of women!Click to expand...

:argh: HORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No wonder I was friends with guys growing up :rofl:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Neko said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Oh for the love of pete! It's a thread. On an internet forum. People will make comments. People will pick them apart. People will agree. People will disagree. People will joke and kill threads. IT'S AN INTERNET FORUM!
> 
> No, this is way worse than an internet forum. This is an internet forum full of women!Click to expand...

hormonal women haha even worse :gun: lol


----------



## XJessicaX

*snorts with amusement*

I kinda feel like I should (once again) unsubscribe, but...cant..quite...do..it...


----------



## Wobbles

Lydiarose said:


> erm who said it was one thread :wacko: i think you'll find i was using baby club a longgg time before you even joined,therefor i and alot of others have seen it all multiple times befor,its just boring.

Erm yay?? It's not a competition!


----------



## Wobbles

XJessicaX said:


> *snorts with amusement*
> 
> I kinda feel like I should (once again) unsubscribe, but...cat..quite...do..it...

Someone just told me it turned into an argument about llamas ...have to admit I snorted too! :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wait, why was I quoted? Iz confuzzled!!!!! Don't confuse sleep deprived me!!!!! :(


----------



## tina3747

Wobbles said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: The S word!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> erm who said it was one thread :wacko: i think you'll find i was using baby club a longgg time before you even joined,therefor i and alot of others have seen it all multiple times befor,its just boring.Click to expand...
> 
> Erm yay?? It's not a competition!Click to expand...

So who is the longest serving user?!? She needs a medal for putting up with this banter for that long!:haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Accident lol I was trying to quote you and vickie earlier but I'm on my mobile and it's a pain x


----------



## Fergie

XJessicaX said:


> *snorts with amusement*
> 
> I kinda feel like I should (once again) unsubscribe, but...cat..quite...do..it...

Neither can i :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Me Tina ... I deserve 1000 but some would say I deserve something else :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Phew. I thought I was in trouble :blush: :haha:


----------



## SKATERBUN

Lina said:


> I wish the 'babes' ban would extend to bnb.

No, Just hun would be ok for me :haha:



hot tea said:


> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> Hot tea;
> I was the first person to comment after your post. Unfortunately, the way it looked was as if you were being judgemental about people who put their babies in strollers. Then unfortunately again people have taken slight offense! I wasn't offended, in fact I thought it was a really strange comment to make. You come across as very intelligent and mature for your years, but you lack a tact sometimes in what you write. You can't come back on here showing your arse that you can't believe people didn't see your wit/sarcasm or the strange thoughts you seem to put itin the post you wrote! I've never wore my baby, not once. I like pushing my baby in my pushchair just as you like wearing your baby. Strollers for some people are like mei tei's for you. I imagine you custom design yours, you have a few different designs and I guess a few ladies on B&B who exclusively wear have the same amount of carriers that total the value of a pushchair too.
> My Nigerian neighbour wears her 2 yr old in a bed sheet. No custom mei tei/ergo ect , just a bed sheet! There's really one lady who doesn't give a flying f*ck what people think!
> 
> I appreciate you coming back and taking the time to write this. I honestly never thought it would be taken as much more than a joke. I was even having a poke at myself. That is all.
> 
> *Babywearing is very thrifty as though carriers are an initial investment, if you buy them used you can sell them for the same price, provided you take care of them. They do not wear out*.Click to expand...

I'm going to be babywearing my newborn when he finally makes an exit!! :wacko:
But my toddler is still going to have to go in her stroller, she wont walk for too long and wants picking up, so I guess we have at least another year of stroller pushing, actaully we bought a McClaren buggy for her a long long time ago, so much easier to fold up and pack away if you happen to go on public transport. How long can you babywear for?? i/e when do they get too big for sling? complete novice, just wondering how I am going to cope with 2 under 2's lol


----------



## Brookey

I have only skimmed the first page, but judging by the amount of replies and this last page, things have turned ugly.

Incase anyone is still talking about the original subject il say my piece....

To the OP, i actually thought a Quinny stroller was quite a good brand! Ive just got one second hand from my sister in law and was feeling rather pleased with myself pushing it around! I guess this just shows that different people see things in different ways.

I buy Leo clothes from all over the place really, Asda, Boots H&M (my favourite!). I honestly dont bat an eyelid at what other people dress their babies in, maybe thats just me.

I now have my Quinny stroller and also a Moby wrap and can honestly say that ive never had any comments or looks when im out with either (unless im just oblivious to the world???) Hell, i thought a Quinny was cool!:haha:


----------



## Brookey

Il apologise now because I am a serial "hun" user!


----------



## XJessicaX

Wobbles is the oldest serving user, and so shall be nominated for the great 'putting up with all this bollocks' award. Come forth Wobbles and accept your trophy.


----------



## hot tea

SKATERBUN said:


> Lina said:
> 
> 
> I wish the 'babes' ban would extend to bnb.
> 
> No, Just hun would be ok for me :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> Hot tea;
> I was the first person to comment after your post. Unfortunately, the way it looked was as if you were being judgemental about people who put their babies in strollers. Then unfortunately again people have taken slight offense! I wasn't offended, in fact I thought it was a really strange comment to make. You come across as very intelligent and mature for your years, but you lack a tact sometimes in what you write. You can't come back on here showing your arse that you can't believe people didn't see your wit/sarcasm or the strange thoughts you seem to put itin the post you wrote! I've never wore my baby, not once. I like pushing my baby in my pushchair just as you like wearing your baby. Strollers for some people are like mei tei's for you. I imagine you custom design yours, you have a few different designs and I guess a few ladies on B&B who exclusively wear have the same amount of carriers that total the value of a pushchair too.
> My Nigerian neighbour wears her 2 yr old in a bed sheet. No custom mei tei/ergo ect , just a bed sheet! There's really one lady who doesn't give a flying f*ck what people think!Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate you coming back and taking the time to write this. I honestly never thought it would be taken as much more than a joke. I was even having a poke at myself. That is all.
> 
> *Babywearing is very thrifty as though carriers are an initial investment, if you buy them used you can sell them for the same price, provided you take care of them. They do not wear out*.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be babywearing my newborn when he finally makes an exit!! :wacko:
> But my toddler is still going to have to go in her stroller, she wont walk for too long and wants picking up, so I guess we have at least another year of stroller pushing, actaully we bought a McClaren buggy for her a long long time ago, so much easier to fold up and pack away if you happen to go on public transport. How long can you babywear for?? i/e when do they get too big for sling? complete novice, just wondering how I am going to cope with 2 under 2's lolClick to expand...

You can wear your children as long as you want. I highly recommend woven wraps, they have no weight limit. You could even wear both your children at the same time! I would, but my eldest is well over half my height, so it would awkward to say the least!

Slings never interested me. Ergos are great for toddlers.


----------



## stepmum

WTF every time I go away and come back to this thread it has taken a new direction..my little brain can't keep up :rofl:


----------



## leahsbabybump

:thumbup:

*for wobbles congratulations *


----------



## Wobbles

Don't say that Jessica you'll be accused of kissing my behind from the anti wobbles club! LOL :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Neko

Brookey said:


> I now have my Quinny stroller and also a Moby wrap and can honestly say that ive never had any comments or looks when im out with either (unless im just oblivious to the world???) Hell, i thought a Quinny was cool!:haha:

In the US, it's an imported item and on the expensive side for a stroller. :shrug:


----------



## aley28

SKATERBUN said:


> Lina said:
> 
> 
> I wish the 'babes' ban would extend to bnb.
> 
> No, Just hun would be ok for me :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina3747 said:
> 
> 
> Hot tea;
> I was the first person to comment after your post. Unfortunately, the way it looked was as if you were being judgemental about people who put their babies in strollers. Then unfortunately again people have taken slight offense! I wasn't offended, in fact I thought it was a really strange comment to make. You come across as very intelligent and mature for your years, but you lack a tact sometimes in what you write. You can't come back on here showing your arse that you can't believe people didn't see your wit/sarcasm or the strange thoughts you seem to put itin the post you wrote! I've never wore my baby, not once. I like pushing my baby in my pushchair just as you like wearing your baby. Strollers for some people are like mei tei's for you. I imagine you custom design yours, you have a few different designs and I guess a few ladies on B&B who exclusively wear have the same amount of carriers that total the value of a pushchair too.
> My Nigerian neighbour wears her 2 yr old in a bed sheet. No custom mei tei/ergo ect , just a bed sheet! There's really one lady who doesn't give a flying f*ck what people think!Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate you coming back and taking the time to write this. I honestly never thought it would be taken as much more than a joke. I was even having a poke at myself. That is all.
> 
> *Babywearing is very thrifty as though carriers are an initial investment, if you buy them used you can sell them for the same price, provided you take care of them. They do not wear out*.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be babywearing my newborn when he finally makes an exit!! :wacko:
> But my toddler is still going to have to go in her stroller, she wont walk for too long and wants picking up, so I guess we have at least another year of stroller pushing, actaully we bought a McClaren buggy for her a long long time ago, so much easier to fold up and pack away if you happen to go on public transport. How long can you babywear for?? i/e when do they get too big for sling? complete novice, just wondering how I am going to cope with 2 under 2's lolClick to expand...

Most (maybe all?) carriers have a weight limit on them. Some carriers are designed to be used until the child is like 45lbs. It really depends on the kind of carrier you have. And really, when they outgrow one carrier, you can just move them into a new kind. You can start with a sling, move into a Moby and then graduate to an Ergo if you wanted. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: you all make me laugh. Not only do I need to hurry up and get pregnant with a sticky baby for my sanity but also then I can use bc much more :haha:


----------



## hot tea

I wouldn't bother with a moby, you can only use them for a short period of time before they sag. Just go straight into a woven instead. You can use it for years and resell.


----------



## aley28

Wobbles said:


> Don't say that Jessica you'll be accused of kissing my behind from the anti wobbles club! LOL :winkwink: :rofl:

lol... if you created BnB and if somebody has a problem with you... shouldn't anybody who is "anti-wobbles" just pack up their keyboard and go elsewhere?? :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

Aww no way,i never knew there was an "anti wobbles" club :(


----------



## Lydiarose

Tasha said:


> :rofl: you all make me laugh. Not only do I need to hurry up and get pregnant with a sticky baby for my sanity but also then I can use bc much more :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

aley28 said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Don't say that Jessica you'll be accused of kissing my behind from the anti wobbles club! LOL :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> lol... if you created BnB and if somebody has a problem with you... shouldn't anybody who is "anti-wobbles" just pack up their keyboard and go elsewhere?? :haha:Click to expand...

They do they tend to go to Facebook and makes groups called wobbles is this that and the other with a picture of me (apparantly 50 stone in a bikini) and steal pictures of my kids to make fun of because they are far too 'cool' and don't want to be here :rofl:


----------



## SKATERBUN

^^ thanks both -aley/HT 
i want to go for a wrap this time, I never got on with a sling with DD1 all that buttons and clips and poppers drove me mad and it gave me a backache.
With a wrap, how would you dress? I'm thinking because its winter now, and I will have a big long parka or something to put on, Im scared I will overheat the LO, I certainly wont be able to zip it up fully will I?? what if its snowing though, he'll get too cold?! :wacko: maybe I should go and do some more research in natural parenting :D
The moby wrap is the one i have been looking at BTW. :) and the Ergo is definitely something DH would love to use ;)

Is there wrap/sling, brand envy too BTW?? :D:coffee:


----------



## Neko

Tasha said:


> :rofl: you all make me laugh. Not only do I need to hurry up and get pregnant with a sticky baby for my sanity but also then I can use bc much more :haha:

:hugs::hugs:

If I didn't have my surprise baby I would never know the fun I was missing. 


I have always enjoyed when disgruntled people go and make their own anti-forum. Then the owner/admin shows up. Best reading. :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

ive never seen any of those groups,but either way its incredibly mean to use your kids!


----------



## aley28

Wobbles said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Don't say that Jessica you'll be accused of kissing my behind from the anti wobbles club! LOL :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> lol... if you created BnB and if somebody has a problem with you... shouldn't anybody who is "anti-wobbles" just pack up their keyboard and go elsewhere?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They do they tend to go to Facebook and makes groups called wobbles is this that and the other with a picture of me (apparantly 50 stone in a bikini) and steal pictures of my kids to make fun of because they are far too 'cool' and don't want to be here :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Wow!! Really?! Guess that's why you can't have a delicate ego and be on the internet, eh? :haha: :dohh: Its filled up with full on adults who allow themselves to act like children! :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

SKATERBUN said:


> ^^ thanks both -aley/HT
> i want to go for a wrap this time, I never got on with a sling with DD1 all that buttons and clips and poppers drove me mad and it gave me a backache.
> With a wrap, how would you dress? I'm thinking because its winter now, and I will have a big long parka or something to put on, Im scared I will overheat the LO, I certainly wont be able to zip it up fully will I?? what if its snowing though, he'll get too cold?! :wacko: maybe I should go and do some more research in natural parenting :D
> The moby wrap is the one i have been looking at BTW. :) and the Ergo is definitely something DH would love to use ;)
> 
> Is there wrap/sling, brand envy too BTW?? :D:coffee:

Yes... I'm a bit jealous of people who have a mai teis that snap instead of tie. I also want a wrap. But mostly I just get jealous of people who got to pick out their own carrier... mine was an unexpected gift and its green. Not fond of the pattern at all! :rofl: But when they're like $100 (or more!) to buy, what's a girl to do?? :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Could you not sell it and trade for another pattern? :D


----------



## XJessicaX

Wobbles said:


> Don't say that Jessica you'll be accused of kissing my behind from the anti wobbles club! LOL :winkwink: :rofl:

I have limited interested in other peoples derrière's. I am far too self centred to do any kissing either :winkwink:


----------



## stepmum

Sorry I'm not trying to pick holes in anything but a carrier can be used for years and well into toddlerhood? When they can walk? I apologise if I've got that wrong. I'm just interested. :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Wobbles said:


> Could you not sell it and trade for another pattern? :D

Its handmade. I should just be thankful... :haha::blush:


----------



## feeble

i still carry j, he is 19 months and walking. I have friends who still carry their 3 year olds. 

On babywearing in the cold - you can buy special jackets which cover you both :)


----------



## aley28

stepmum said:


> Sorry I'm not trying to pick holes in anything but a carrier can be used for years and well into toddlerhood? When they can walk? I apologise if I've got that wrong. I'm just interested. :thumbup:

The lady who made my carrier still wore her 6 year old. :thumbup:


----------



## stepmum

feeble said:


> i still carry j, he is 19 months and walking. I have friends who still carry their 3 year olds.
> 
> On babywearing in the cold - you can buy special jackets which cover you both :)

What like all the time? Again, not being funny..just interested.:flower:

I struggle to carry my 20lber in my arms for a long period of time and his legs dangle to my knees :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I recommend my lady Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup:


----------



## leahsbabybump

stepmum said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> i still carry j, he is 19 months and walking. I have friends who still carry their 3 year olds.
> 
> On babywearing in the cold - you can buy special jackets which cover you both :)
> 
> What like all the time? Again, not being funny..just interested.:flower:
> 
> I struggle to carry my 20lber in my arms for a long period of time and his legs dangle to my knees :haha:Click to expand...

haha that is me i suufer with chronic back pain i couldnt even carry my 9lb baby for long in the carrier when she was newborn lol somewomen are super duper strong i wish i was :-(


----------



## JASMAK

I have an Ergo and I love it, but unfortunately, Kelana doens't like to be in it much anymore. She likes to run wild and free. I haven't sold it or donated it, as I am hoping one day she will want to use it again...but apparently they can be used until they are three years old...although, that sounds like alot of weight to carry around. She also loves her stroller (when she doesn't want to run wild and free). She is my only baby who will actually sleep in a stroller too.


----------



## feeble

you have to wear them from birth, for at least an hour a day, then as they grow, you get stronger

You have to remember that we did not evolve with buggies, nor are buggies given freely to those with no money in the third world. So its really not that hard to see that we are designed to carry our babies until they can walk. 

The problem comes when you first put baby in a buggy, therefore they gain weight and your body doesnt get stronger and suddenly your not able to carry them. 

Its actually really good because you can carry them in arms for ages too, because you are used to it. Handy for a toddler going through a clingy phase


----------



## JASMAK

leahsbabybump said:


> stepmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeble said:
> 
> 
> i still carry j, he is 19 months and walking. I have friends who still carry their 3 year olds.
> 
> On babywearing in the cold - you can buy special jackets which cover you both :)
> 
> What like all the time? Again, not being funny..just interested.:flower:
> 
> I struggle to carry my 20lber in my arms for a long period of time and his legs dangle to my knees :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> haha that is me i suufer with chronic back pain i couldnt even carry my 9lb baby for long in the carrier when she was newborn lol somewomen are super duper strong i wish i was :-(Click to expand...

ditto...bad back here too...fractured my T8 and hernaited three lumbar discs in 2001


----------



## booda

aley28 said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Could you not sell it and trade for another pattern? :D
> 
> Its handmade. I should just be thankful... :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Dye it black. At least that way it can be worn with anything 

Also - Im sitting here patiently waiting for Godwin's Law to prove itself :lol: :haha:


----------



## aliss

I started my carrier at 9lbs 3oz and we're still going strong at 35lbs & 20 months, of course, 20 month olds don't tend to stay in there long!! :) We switched to back carry at 6 months.


----------



## Lina

I don't think it is ever too late to baby wear, unless they reach the max weight limit. 

I started baby wearing late as I had a section and wasn't comfortable with anything around the area, started at 4 months and he was already 17lb, he now weighs 27lb.


----------



## alicemummy

Some people don't have the option to babywear.


----------



## Brookey

aliss said:


> I started my carrier at 9lbs 3oz and we're still going strong at 35lbs & 20 months, of course, 20 month olds don't tend to stay in there long!! :) We switched to back carry at 6 months.

Aliss your back! Weve missed you xxx


----------



## feeble

alicemummy said:


> Some people don't have the option to babywear.

As far as i am aware, no one has suggested its mandatory...


----------



## booda

alicemummy said:


> Some people don't have the option to babywear.

True. I can only do it for short periods (old fracture in L2 vertebtrae caused by osteop, now osteoarthritis and trapped nerve in upper spine, grr) and less and less these days the heavier LO gets.......

..........(still waiting for someone to come in with hitler comparisons ;) )


----------



## stepmum

I will probably try it from the word go for the next baby, it does seem much easier and convenient, unfortunately as you ladies have pointed out I probably haven't had the opportunity to develop the strength to try it now with my little bruiser! I'm not sure I would have been able to do it to begin with as I had a section and he was prem so little, maybe I should have jumped on it when he was a couple of months old.:dohh:

Say what you want about BnB but it definitely broadens your horizons, whichever options you choose.:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

She won't see this, but you DO NOT have to start baby wearing from birth :dohh:


----------



## indy and lara

Hot Tea, I replied to your comment because I really disliked your analogy. Only reason. Fair play if it was meant in some kind of jest but I didn't like it.


----------



## Lina

Ozzieshunni said:


> She won't see this, but you DO NOT have to start baby wearing from birth :dohh:

It baffled me too:wacko:


----------



## Pramaholic86

.


----------



## Wiggler

I babywore rarely before the past few weeks, now I do it for a few hours twice a week and its not been a struggle at all, I tend to wear her on my back but do wear her on my front if she is wearing bulky clothes as I find it hard to swivel her round in bulky clothes x x x


----------



## AP

I'd love to go back to it but I imagine 20lb on wee me is gonna hurt... I stopped after a few weeks


----------



## feeble

Well the advice i was given said to wear them for at least an hour a day, from birth and i am stil baby wearing full time at 19 months :) So it was clearly quite good advice and i am happy to pass it on :)


----------



## kit kat

Little things please little minds. ..
How cares who much others spending on their lo as long as its clean and comfortable
as for the prams thing dose it make adiffrent if it was expensive or cheep pram as long as its safe 
dose bying expensive things make some ppl better than others how dont 
this is so sad. Relly


----------



## kit kat

Ps ido judje ppl how put their lo in derty clothes


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^It's all been covered and people have moved on from the OP.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I wanted an ergo, but obviously with 2 it was impossible. Would have loved to try it :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's crazy, but I've seen moms baby wear two! 
https://www.thebabywearer.com/articles/HowToO/TBW_2MTs.jpg


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ozzieshunni said:


> It's crazy, but I've seen moms baby wear two!
> https://www.thebabywearer.com/articles/HowToO/TBW_2MTs.jpg

I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!


----------



## aley28

Pramaholic86 said:


> I used a Baby Bjorn sling when LO was smaller, she is way too heavy for me now on 91st percentile and I struggle to carry her, but it really, really did my lower back in!
> Now I've looked in to them a little more I know they aren't the best slings, but is this common for babywearers or is it more of a posture/fitting problem or even just this particular sling?

I think its a combination of problems there.

Baby bjorn styled carriers aren't really designed to be kind to your back, so that was probably part of the problem. If you have poor posture, and slouch too much, I think carrying an extra 10-15lbs on your chest is going to hurt - I get sore in my lower back with my mai tei if I slouch, but if I stand up straight, nothing hurts. :thumbup:

I also think it hurts less if you wear the baby on your back. 
I can't wait until Parker is big enough for that... I love smelling him and all, but I get nervous about bending forward, because I don't think I have enough core strength to straighten myself back up without toppling. :haha: So all housework that I do when I'm wearing him has to be waist-height or higher! Dishes, laundry, vacuuming... :haha:


----------



## feeble

Nut_Shake said:


> I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!

Thats totally understandable! I think if i ever had twins (unlikely, they dont run in either family) I would probably get a single buggy and wear one/push t'other and alternate :) 

I would definitely not wear two for any amount of time!! 

Though i am expecting to possibly wear J every now and again (at 25 months) with my newborn :)


----------



## aley28

Nut_Shake said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> It's crazy, but I've seen moms baby wear two!
> https://www.thebabywearer.com/articles/HowToO/TBW_2MTs.jpg
> 
> I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!Click to expand...

That's amazing! I've wondered if its possible, and if it was, how it was done. The picture really is worth 1000 words. :haha: But I don't see the point, really... what can you get done when your weighted down like that? If you bend over, you're going to fall forward! I guess if you're just out shopping... :shrug:

I agree, too... I think that just adds up to too much weight to lug around for most parents. It would be much easier to have both parents wear one child, or just wear one and push the other.


----------



## feeble

I dont think it would be good for shopping at all... where on earth would you PUT your shopping?


----------



## aley28

feeble said:


> I dont think it would be good for shopping at all... where on earth would you PUT your shopping?

Bring your husband! :rofl:

...or maybe just window shopping?? :haha::haha:

Oooh! Or train each kid to hold the bags. That gives you 4 extra arms! :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Alex already picks things up for me :)


----------



## feeble

blimey! Like Shiva shopping! I reckon you would actually take up more of the pavement than a double buggy!


----------



## Brookey

blimey that pic looks hard work. They look old enough to walk though so why does she want to carry them?


----------



## Nut_Shake

feeble said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!
> 
> Thats totally understandable! I think if i ever had twins (unlikely, they dont run in either family) I would probably get a single buggy and wear one/push t'other and alternate :)
> 
> I would definitely not wear two for any amount of time!!
> 
> Though i am expecting to possibly wear J every now and again (at 25 months) with my newborn :)Click to expand...

Never say never, I don't have a single set of twins in my family! And fraternals are meant to be hereditary from the mothers side :shrug:


----------



## bumpy_j

I started baby wearing really late at like 7 months. I have a Rose and Rebellion and it's brilliant - only starts to hurt if I've been walking round for hours and I'm a massive weakling anyway. I had a wilkinet when he was little but I didn't really like it then saw the R&Rs and fell in love :cloud9: I think I've used my pushchair once since and I LOVE my pushchair but the carrier is so easy to toss on. I haven't been brave enough to back carry yet - it looks so scary :(


----------



## feeble

Nut_Shake said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!
> 
> Thats totally understandable! I think if i ever had twins (unlikely, they dont run in either family) I would probably get a single buggy and wear one/push t'other and alternate :)
> 
> I would definitely not wear two for any amount of time!!
> 
> Though i am expecting to possibly wear J every now and again (at 25 months) with my newborn :)Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never, I don't have a single set of twins in my family! And fraternals are meant to be hereditary from the mothers side :shrug:Click to expand...

ahhhhhhhhh!!!! (vows never to have sex again ;) ) 

only kidding, my best friend has twins and they were awesome to see grow up... I commend you though, it looks like a LOT of hard work!!


----------



## aliss

Brookey said:


> blimey that pic looks hard work. They look old enough to walk though so why does she want to carry them?

Because they don't walk in the direction you want them to at that age!


----------



## feeble

bumpy_j said:


> I started baby wearing really late at like 7 months. I have a Rose and Rebellion and it's brilliant - only starts to hurt if I've been walking round for hours and I'm a massive weakling anyway. I had a wilkinet when he was little but I didn't really like it then saw the R&Rs and fell in love :cloud9: I think I've used my pushchair once since and I LOVE my pushchair but the carrier is so easy to toss on. I haven't been brave enough to back carry yet - it looks so scary :(

I used to Only throw him on my back on a bed, and then i moved on to over the sofa and now i'll do it anywhere lol 

its really scary at first but now its just like putting a backpack on ;)


----------



## Lina

bumpy_j, woah you can't possibly be a weakling if your front carrying at almost 1. I have the beco butterfly 2 and I just more or less throw him over my back whilst in the front carry position and it is so much easier.


----------



## aliss

Wearing at 2+ is actually quite easy, all I have to do is kneel down and my son climbs on my back and waits for me to do up the Ergo. Sometimes he pulls it out of the closet and hands it to me. 35lbs seems like a lot but it's not so bad when you are balancing it on your back. 

I think babywearing is better than a stroller, for me, but there's nothing wrong with either choice. I still don't use a stroller, I find them to be more of a bother than anything. Some people are so used to lugging a stroller around and throwing it in a car that they don't realize a sling is often less work :rofl: To each their own.


----------



## Nut_Shake

feeble said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I've heard it done, and I researched into it and saw people saying that the mum looked like a circus freak. I've never ever in real life seen it done and I would honestly feel like everyone was staring at me and feel horribly self conscious, i hate people staring at me :( Also I wouldn't have been able to wear them for long, that's a lot of weight!
> 
> Thats totally understandable! I think if i ever had twins (unlikely, they dont run in either family) I would probably get a single buggy and wear one/push t'other and alternate :)
> 
> I would definitely not wear two for any amount of time!!
> 
> Though i am expecting to possibly wear J every now and again (at 25 months) with my newborn :)Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never, I don't have a single set of twins in my family! And fraternals are meant to be hereditary from the mothers side :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhhhh!!!! (vows never to have sex again ;) )
> 
> only kidding, my best friend has twins and they were awesome to see grow up... I commend you though, it looks like a LOT of hard work!!Click to expand...

Hence the reason I won't be trying to have any more kids, LOL! Hard work but they really are just so amazing :)



aliss said:


> Brookey said:
> 
> 
> blimey that pic looks hard work. They look old enough to walk though so why does she want to carry them?
> 
> Because they don't walk in the direction you want them to at that age!Click to expand...

And hence the reason I will be investing in leashes, haha!


----------



## feeble

Oh God please let us not move on to leashes!!!! :canofworms:


----------



## hot tea

Babywearing should never hurt. If it does, you need to adjust or buy a better carrier.

I would love to wear both children. I can wear my eldest pain free (he is nearly 40 lbs), but his feet reach my knee (I am verrrrrrry short) so it is just... Yeah, hehehe. May as well be wearing a saddle.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aliss said:


> Wearing at 2+ is actually quite easy, all I have to do is kneel down and my son climbs on my back and waits for me to do up the Ergo. Sometimes he pulls it out of the closet and hands it to me. 35lbs seems like a lot but it's not so bad when you are balancing it on your back.
> 
> I think babywearing is better than a stroller, for me, but there's nothing wrong with either choice. I still don't use a stroller, I find them to be more of a bother than anything. Some people are so used to lugging a stroller around and throwing it in a car that they don't realize a sling is often less work :rofl: To each their own.

my 4yr old DD2 would let me wear her if i could! I wish i could sometimes- it is SO much easier than a stroller!!! Id wear her in a Mei Tai though, but the strap digs into my rib (i broke it a long while ago and its sometimes sore). :cry:


----------



## Lydiarose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6CMxvwRA-o


:rofl:


----------



## sequeena

I unsubscribed from this thread and I've just realised it is still going strong :rofl:


----------



## whit.

Have no fear - no drama llama is herreee!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I can't believe this thread us still going!


----------



## aley28

carly_mummy2b said:


> I can't believe this thread us still going!

Probably wouldn't be if people stopped bumping it back up to the top... :coffee:


----------



## Lellow

aley28 said:


> carly_mummy2b said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe this thread us still going!
> 
> Probably wouldn't be if people stopped bumping it back up to the top... :coffee:Click to expand...

BUMP :haha:


----------



## pinkjoelle

Lydiarose said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6CMxvwRA-o
> 
> 
> :rofl:

lol I loved away we go, especially when the guy says he will love her even if she gets so fat that he cant find her vagina....lol


----------



## stepmum

this thread has been quiet today.....strange.....:haha:


----------



## Tanikins

stepmum said:


> this thread has been quiet today.....strange.....:haha:

:rofl: i wonder why :shrug: :haha:


----------



## booda

The trolls have left the dungeon......


----------



## Wiggler

Question ladies, as this is a topic on brands. I bought a big box of baby clothes from OH's friends, to my surprise there was a Ralph Lauren top in there, its pretty ugly, should I make myself a Ralph Lauren rag or not? :haha:


----------



## Wildfire81

aley28 said:


> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> ^^ thanks both -aley/HT
> i want to go for a wrap this time, I never got on with a sling with DD1 all that buttons and clips and poppers drove me mad and it gave me a backache.
> With a wrap, how would you dress? I'm thinking because its winter now, and I will have a big long parka or something to put on, Im scared I will overheat the LO, I certainly wont be able to zip it up fully will I?? what if its snowing though, he'll get too cold?! :wacko: maybe I should go and do some more research in natural parenting :D
> The moby wrap is the one i have been looking at BTW. :) and the Ergo is definitely something DH would love to use ;)
> 
> Is there wrap/sling, brand envy too BTW?? :D:coffee:
> 
> Yes... I'm a bit jealous of people who have a mai teis that snap instead of tie. I also want a wrap. But mostly I just get jealous of people who got to pick out their own carrier... mine was an unexpected gift and its green. Not fond of the pattern at all! :rofl: But when they're like $100 (or more!) to buy, what's a girl to do?? :haha:Click to expand...

In that case, I am rally happy I registered for a travel system in a certain pattern on Babies-r-us. I know my mom bought it, if it was an ugly one I would try to take it back!


----------



## Tanikins

Wiggler said:


> Question ladies, as this is a topic on brands. I bought a big box of baby clothes from OH's friends, to my surprise there was a Ralph Lauren top in there, its pretty ugly, should I make myself a Ralph Lauren rag or not? :haha:

Only for dusting your 52in tv though :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, I only have a 32" :cry:


----------



## summer rain

Anyone else always misread this thread title when they come into BC as '_Bread_ snobs think people should just stop judging'? :D


----------



## JASMAK

white buns versus whole wheat? LOL


----------



## aley28

summer rain said:


> Anyone else always misread this thread title when they come into BC as '_Bread_ snobs think people should just stop judging'? :D

I can't stand those people who look down on me for getting store brand bread!:haha::haha:


----------



## JASMAK

Actually, after I wrote that...I thought...I bet that would be controversial too! LOL


----------



## aley28

JASMAK said:


> white buns versus whole wheat? LOL

Or 7 grain? Potato bread? Toasted? :rofl:


----------



## summer rain

I only buy sourdough, none of your common man's bread ta very much ;) xx


----------



## Fergie

Oh .. only hand made, organic, wholemeal, kneaded by 21 virgins and crafted with the tears and sweat of a true artisan baker for this household or some Hovis fae tescos :haha::haha:


----------



## Lina

I look down on those who eat bread, period!


----------



## Fergie

Lina said:


> I look down on those who eat bread, period!

:rofl: 

Should we just eat cake ladies ?? :haha:


----------



## JASMAK

Fergie said:


> Oh .. only hand made, organic, wholemeal, kneaded by 21 virgins and crafted with the tears and sweat of a true artisan baker for this household or some Hovis fae tescos :haha::haha:

only 21 virgins...I ONLY use 22 virgins. Pfft.


----------



## JASMAK

Now I crave bread...dang diet!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Wiggler said:


> Aww, I only have a 32" :cry:

Maybe just a next duster than :rofl:


----------



## Fergie

JASMAK said:


> Fergie said:
> 
> 
> Oh .. only hand made, organic, wholemeal, kneaded by 21 virgins and crafted with the tears and sweat of a true artisan baker for this household or some Hovis fae tescos :haha::haha:
> 
> only 21 virgins...I ONLY use 22 virgins. Pfft.Click to expand...

Virgins are extremely hard to come by around here :blush: .. so when we find them we put them to work immediately :thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

that's the best thing for them...keep em busy!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Tanikins said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Aww, I only have a 32" :cry:
> 
> Maybe just a next duster than :rofl:Click to expand...

but... but... what will people think of me :cry:


----------



## Tanikins

Wiggler said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Aww, I only have a 32" :cry:
> 
> Maybe just a next duster than :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> but... but... what will people think of me :cry:Click to expand...

Its ok i wont tell :thumbup:

but if anyone asks just say its in the wash :rofl: or better yet say you gave it to your cleaner as you where ashsmed of her primark ones :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## booda

Fergie said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie said:
> 
> 
> Oh .. only hand made, organic, wholemeal, kneaded by 21 virgins and crafted with the tears and sweat of a true artisan baker for this household or some Hovis fae tescos :haha::haha:
> 
> only 21 virgins...I ONLY use 22 virgins. Pfft.Click to expand...
> 
> Virgins are extremely hard to come by around here :blush: .. so when we find them we put them to work immediately :thumbup:Click to expand...

Virgin Here!!!!!! I know I had a sprog, i bought my turkey baster from poundstretcher :D


----------



## Wiggler

No-one believes me when I say I am a virgin :cry: :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

No one believes im santa :shrug: :xmas2:


----------



## aley28

Wiggler said:


> No-one believes me when I say I am a virgin :cry: :haha:

LOL! Same here... they say its impossible. And then they glance at my children... :shrug::haha:


----------



## Fergie

I am the tooth fairy .. no surprise though as i do look like Alan Carr :D


----------



## Wiggler

I know, just because we have children doesn't mean we aren't virgins :rofl:

True story, I do tend to joke that I am a virgin, my MW laughed her head off when I tried it on her :rofl:


----------



## Tanikins

Fergie said:


> I am the tooth fairy .. no surprise though as i do look like Alan Carr :D

:hi: now wheres the easter bunny :rofl:


----------



## Fergie

Tanikins said:


> Fergie said:
> 
> 
> I am the tooth fairy .. no surprise though as i do look like Alan Carr :D
> 
> :hi: now wheres the easter bunny :rofl:Click to expand...

Here he is .... https://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/02/us-bunny-suit-idUSTRE7715Y120110802


----------



## Tanikins

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JASMAK

Omg! Lol


----------

